#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-03
<fxr> luls going through the forums,,  and seen somebody use MY edgy instructions for this device to get it working on gutsy..
<fxr> and just 21 hours ago --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3875574&postcount=28
<fxr> i still cnt work it out : \
<fxr> is their anything architecurally different bewteen mythbuntu and standard gutsy that could explain my sore head?
<directhex> no
<fxr> even with the naming conventions of linux-headers, ?
<fxr> ahhh, is linux source different that linux headers?
<fxr> that = than
<directhex> fxr, linux-source is 100% different to linux-headers
<fxr> sweet.. i reckon that might be it.. thanks..
<fxr> i would need linux-source to build kernel modules maybe?
<Tari> no, you should only need linux-headers
<fxr> mmm , there is a ./Configure query where it asks for linux kernel source, i was just pointing it at the usr/src/headers directory..
<fxr> i just want to be able to watch tv again.. everything was great until the motherboard blew up on my old mythdora box
<CyberDoo> My system was working fine till today when I had a power spike and it restarted my system, now my remote stopped working. I've ran the LIRC troubleshooter and lirc is working properly with IRW reading every code for my remote fine. When I start up mythfrontend I don't see a LIRC connected message at all, nor does pressing any buttons work on the remote.
<superm1_> CyberDoo, if you didn't change anything with your config,  iwould suspect hardware problems
<directhex> superm1_, random reboots plus crap file systems can cause bollocksed config files
<superm1_> i would think those would manifest in more visible ways then
<directhex> you'd be surprised
<directhex> i still have no functional getty on my myth machine, following a file system spasm
<CyberDoo> Everything else works fine, I can use the system with a keyboard.
<CyberDoo> Its upsetting because I had a hell of a time with getting the remote to work in the first place. I'm almost to the point of throwing out this microsoft usb remote crap and getting something else that works.
<superm1> CyberDoo, the mceusb2?
<superm1> it has been the best "out of box" experience i've had of remotes
<CyberDoo> Yeah, model 1069 with the SMC reciever. It was all working fine untill the power spike.
<superm1> CyberDoo, well try to open up mcc
<superm1> and regenerate your lircrc and such
<CyberDoo> Okay, I'll give it a wack.
<CyberDoo> Doesn't mythtv give a message when it has connected to lirc?
<superm1> um i dont think so
<superm1> only if there is an error connecting to lirc
<superm1> does ti give a message
<CyberDoo> Yeah, I shut down lirc to see if it would and it did.
<CyberDoo> Thought it gave a message when it connected though....I don't even know if mythtv is connecting to lirc....
<CyberDoo> Run lirc to the local terminal....
<superm1> be mindful of permissions if you do that
<superm1> rather than the init script
<CyberDoo> Yeah, I remember.
<CyberDoo> Okay, well myth is connecting properly.....must be something wrong with the lircrc file right?
<CyberDoo> There wouldn't be anything wrong with any of the latest updates to ubuntu, would there?
<superm1> well unless the newer mythbuntu-lirc-generator broke things for you
<superm1> i really hope it didn't
<superm1> foxbuntu did change a few things in it, but it didn't break for anyone else afaik
<CyberDoo> Hmmm, I did download it and ran it trying to solve my problem.
<superm1> but the problem existed "before"
<superm1> right?
<CyberDoo> Yeah, it did.
<superm1> okay then it wouldn't have done any harm to you then
<CyberDoo> That's why I ran the updates thinking it might fix it...
<CyberDoo> Does the generator backup any existing lircrc files?
<superm1> Yes
<CyberDoo> I think I found them...
<CyberDoo> Diff says my old lircrc file and the current one are the same.
<CyberDoo> I'll have to look at this later, I gotta get to work....thanks for all the help superm1.
<superm1> alirhg
<superm1> alright even
<superm1> good luck :)
<CyberDoo> in the lircrc file remote = has to be the same as the name parameter in the lircd.conf file, right? Just thought about it.
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> that is pulled from it automatically
<CyberDoo> okay the thats okay......later.
<superm1> when mlg parses
<superm1> hey bdmurray i wanted to ask you about some QA related stuff when you get a minute.  Particularly if there are some automated methods for getting these apport reported bugs on things like mplayer and vlc sent upstream.  there is an awfully large number of them growing,.  I don't suspect many MOTUs will be fixing them locally in ubuntu, but  they can probably be useful to upstream.
<Odd-rationale> Hello! Does the direct download link on the website work? All I get is a blank page.
<tgm4883> Odd-rationale, which link?
<wilberfan> where do i enter my netflix info--so i can see my queue, etc?  I can't find that anywhere...
<wilberfan> Is the mythflix plugin standard in mythbuntu...or do i need to install it?
<tgm4883> wilberfan, did you do a standard install?
<wilberfan> god, it's a blur...  i think i did the advanced install?
<wilberfan> but i left everything checked....
<tgm4883> wilberfan, it seems that there is no configuration ui for mythflix.  Look here for how to do it  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/MythFlix_README
<Jonathon> I have a mythtv setup up and going with twin tuner cards and I am quite happy with it. There is just one small problem left to fix and that is in the program guide.
<Jonathon> The program guide when search (e.g. under the schedule recording) shows all channels, but on the main guide display (when starting to watch tv) it only shows some of the channel programs, the rest are unknown. Is there a way to fix this?
<tgm4883> Jonathon, what are you using to get channel data?
<Jonathon> Shepherd
<Jonathon> I tried changing the region code to see if that helped, and I verified it downloaded all channels and parsed them, but it just does not show up in the main window of the guide?
<tgm4883> strange
<Jonathon> I thought it was between the xml file and mythtv, but I just found out I can search on keywords and match programs on the two missing channels, they just don't show on the displayed guide?!?
<tgm4883> if you look in mythweb under channel info do these channels have a xmltvid ?
<tgm4883> oh
<Jonathon> where is the channel info? I assume you  mean go into the Web area (under information centre) and in there it asks me to select a group or site. There is nothing showing there to select - is this a problem?
<tgm4883> no, this is in mythweb, which is accessible from another computer
<tgm4883> via
<tgm4883> http://backendip/mythweb
<Jonathon> ahhh, okay. let me try that.
<tgm4883> and to get to the page im asking about, it's located at
<tgm4883> http://backendip/mythweb/settings/channels
<Jonathon> hmmm.. what is the username and password? If I set them up I don't remember, or at least it is not accepting the ones I used :)
<tgm4883> it would be whatever you used in MCC
<tgm4883> I think it defaults to nothing
<Jonathon> ok. hang on.
<wilberfan> tgm4883: i'm getting a "file not found" when i try and run that netflix config command...
<wilberfan> [scratching head]
<wilberfan> i don't seem to have a /usr/local/share/mythtv folder...
<tgm4883> wilberfan, make sure it's installed first apt-get install mythflix
<wilberfan> it said i already had the latest version....
<tgm4883> k
<tgm4883> sec
<wilberfan> do i need to be logged in as "mythtv"...?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> it's a different installation location
<tgm4883> but i'm seeing if anyone uses that plugin, cause I don't
<Jonathon> hmmm... nothing seems to be working for that. Let me check configuration files.
<wilberfan> (man, how do you search in xfce??)
<tgm4883> wilberfan, look in /usr/share/mythtv
<wilberfan> tgm4883: yeah, that's where it is...   let me try the script now...
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> "status code 501"    is that good?
 * tgm4883 shrugs
<wilberfan> lol
<tgm4883> where do you see that?
<wilberfan> after i ran the script....
<wilberfan> lemme see if my queue shows up...
<wilberfan> hmmm...maybe i need to restart the backend...?
<tgm4883> doubt it
<tgm4883> this should be a frontend only program
<wilberfan> well, i restarted the frontend...but my queue isn't showing up yet...
<wilberfan> that status code could be enlightening...cuz nothing is showing up yet...
<wilberfan> found something on google...  brb
<Jonathon> tgm4883: OK. Sorted out that problem - discoverd mythweb - what a great tool! So to answer your question, yes the missing channels are configured identically to the others, just different xmltv id's of course.
<wilberfan> status code: 200 this time  (that's the one i need!)  :d
<wilberfan> :D
<tgm4883> k
<wilberfan> hmm...still not working....  gonna try a mythfilldatabase (just cuz i don't know what else to do...!)
<wilberfan> oh, wait...there's more i need to do....
<wilberfan> In case this ever comes up again, here's what needs to happen (apparently):  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythFlix
<wilberfan> tgm4883: thanks for gettin' me started...  'preciate it
<Jonathon> tgm4883: Any further suggestions on my issue at all?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: you around?
<tgm4883> yea briefly, whats up
<rhpot1991> what is your xine command for launching iso's?
<rhpot1991> I'm getting errors on my screen that are too tiny to read, figured it might be easier to just ask you
<tgm4883> i just found out that im getting an error too
<rhpot1991> unfortunate
<tgm4883> so i need to figure it out, as it now only works on some
<tgm4883> but
<rhpot1991> internal player crashes on the new futurama dvd menu
<tgm4883> it does work, just not with my current command
<rhpot1991> both dvd and iso
<rhpot1991> I'll mess around some, gonna see if xine does any better
<tgm4883> i found that if I vnc into the machine and load the iso into xine manually it will work
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: xine -pfhq --no-splash dvd:/%s works pretty good
<rhpot1991> though I don't have xine setup for my remote
<tgm4883> heh, rhpot1991 i think thats the one I have
<tgm4883> from the mythtv site
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Configuring_Xine
<rhpot1991> bunch more info there
<rhpot1991> whats the problem you are having?
<Mayber> can someone help me? i just added a new HD to my ubuntu box for mythtv but I can't figure out how to access it to partition it / format it / etc..
<rhpot1991> sudo apt-get install gparted
<rhpot1991> then sudo gparted
<rhpot1991> will help you format it
<Mayber> thanks, i'll try that.
<fxr> hi can someone help me create an lvm?
<fxr> from the instructions i see: "   Now we have a physical lvm partition sdb created. Now to create the lvm volume. Note: Example
<fxr> below is for about 500 GB use the power of two to go to larger table sizes. Use 16M
<fxr> instead of 8M for example for volumes over 1 TB.
<fxr> "
<fxr> i have a 250 gig hdd, should i use 4M ??
<fxr> sudo v g c r e a t e −s 8M <volume−name> / dev / sdb1
<fxr> should i use 4M instead?
<fxr> please..  i dont know what it means at all  : s
<Viaken> Any tips for getting Mythbuntu to use my PCI video card instead of the onboard one?
<rhpot1991> I'd try to disable it in your bios as a first step
<rhpot1991> I'd imagine X will fail on boot then
<Viaken> It did. I removed the card to get to the installer.
<Viaken> The BIOS is missing the option to disable it, though it's mentioned in the help.
<alexvd> I am running into a issue with Static IP on install for primary masterbackend. I saw the bugs about the installer and yes that exists and I am aware.  However the issue I am having is that after I changed to manual configuration in ubuntu under network and then modifiied the General settings for hostname and database in mythtv-setup I just get a blank titivilus screen
<alexvd> I can access the database fine and connect from a frontend. I just cant go back into mythtv-setup.  Once I press a key in the grey titivuls screen after it shuts down the backend it boots me out
<alexvd> so does any have a standalone primary backend and run into the above problem
<alexvd> I need to copy my channel change scripts to the new backend
<alexvd> When I try to copy files from my ubuntu desktop to the shares for /var/lib I get an error that is more than likely because of permissions. I setup a new share with control panel to share the files system /
<alexvd> I unchecked the box for "read only" however I still cant copy files
<alexvd> How do I set it up so that I can copy files?
<rhpot1991> launch a terminal and sudo cp /file/to/copy /file/to/place
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> i just read i can gksudo nautilus too
<rhpot1991> that should work too
<alexvd> rhpot1991
<alexvd> So when I try to copy from my desktop to the mythbuntu backend via ssh share it doesnt allow me
<alexvd> i had to setup the ssh share as my username
<alexvd> not root
<alexvd> if I do sudo cp would it be the following sudo cp sony0.pl to /sony0.pl/192.168.11.50/usr/local/bin/
<rhpot1991> copy it to your home dir in the other box
<rhpot1991> then ssh in and sudo cp it to where you want it
<alexvd> ok
<rhpot1991> unless you are doing it often, its easier than messing with getting the perms changed
<alexvd> not letting me copy it to the home directory on the mythbuntu server
<rhpot1991> same user names?
<alexvd> yes
<rhpot1991> look up the man page of scp
<rhpot1991> try using that
<rhpot1991> 'man scp'
<alexvd> pain in the butt.  On knoppmyth they had the mythtv directory shared
<alexvd> i feel dumb
<rhpot1991> scp /local/file user@remotehost:/remote/file
<alexvd> whats the default password for ssh root access?
<rhpot1991> that I have no idea about
<rhpot1991> I *think* its randomly generated
<alexvd> if i want to ssh root@192.168.11.50
<alexvd> fn pain
<rhpot1991> don't you have a user account on there?
<alexvd> yep
<Koffa> root has no pass per default?
<rhpot1991> root doesn't exist on ubuntu boxes normally, you just sudo
<Koffa> what you need is sudo
<rhpot1991> I think
<alexvd> yeah i know ubuntu sudo
<alexvd> i understand the security aspect
<rhpot1991> one less thing to get hacked
<alexvd> i have a csa agent on my box
<alexvd> not worried about that
<rhpot1991> you could try to make a root account
<rhpot1991> dunno how well it would like that
<Koffa> there is a root account
<alexvd> ok
<Koffa> it just doesn't have a password
<rhpot1991> empty by default?
<rhpot1991> that doesn't sound right
<Koffa> no
<Koffa> non-existent
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<Koffa> PermitEmptyPasswords no
<Koffa> there's that in sshd_config
<Koffa> fgrep -i root /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Koffa> seems to be yes by default so setting a (good) password should suffice
<rhpot1991> alexvd: did you try to scp to the remote home directory?
<alexvd> sorry work getting inteh way
<alexvd> going to try now
<alexvd> dumb question if the file is in /home/documents what is the proper path
<alexvd> ie /home/documents/sony0.pl
<rhpot1991> /home/documents
<rhpot1991> is the actual path
<rhpot1991> errr
<rhpot1991> /home/user/documents/
<rhpot1991> unless documents is your user
<alexvd> is it /home/user/documents
<alexvd> or /home/alexvd/documents
<rhpot1991> ya user as in your user name
<alexvd> right
<rhpot1991> gotta run to lunch, I'll be back in a bit
<alexvd>  scp /home/alexvd/documents/sony0.pl alexvd@192.168.11.50:/home/alexvd/sony0.pl
<alexvd> alexvd@192.168.11.50's password:
<alexvd> /home/alexvd/documents/sony0.pl: No such file or directory
<alexvd> k
<alexvd> i will bang away
<rhpot1991> thats saying that /home/alexvd/documents/sony0.pl doesn't exist locally
<rhpot1991> are you sure it does, also make sure you are running that on the right machine
<alexvd> moved the files to alexvd hoome
<alexvd> and it worked
<alexvd> now copying
<camelreef> hi all
<camelreef> I have a question about MythDVD ripping
<camelreef> I have the DVD (that I can normally play) in the drive
<camelreef> when I select "Import DVD", I end up with a message that I sould try hitting a number and that if nothing happens, something is seriously wrong
<camelreef> what did I miss?
<rhpot1991> check the ripping settings
<camelreef> k
<rhpot1991> it needs a temp directory to rip to
<rhpot1991> gotta make sure it has access to that
<rhpot1991> setup > setup > media > dvd > rip
<rhpot1991> directory to hold temporary files
<camelreef> I'm there
<rhpot1991> I spent most of last night trying to get mythdvd to rip a video from an iso, didn't have any luck
<rhpot1991> I was able to mount the iso to /media/cdrom0 and have it play from there, but the ripper for some reason ignored that I had faked a dvd in the drive
<camelreef>  sudo chmod -R g+w mythdvd/
<camelreef> and still, same screen
<camelreef> ah, no, my bad
<camelreef> thanks for the tip !
<rhpot1991> good now?
<camelreef> good now
<rhpot1991> you need to hit the number to have it create a file the first time
<rhpot1991> shouldn't ask you anymore after that, unless something is broken
<alexvd> rhpot how do you run gparted again?
<rhpot1991> sudo gparted
<rhpot1991> unless you don't have it installed, then do: sudo apt-get install gparted
<camelreef> rhpot1991, thanks much, ripping now :
<rhpot1991> camelreef: are you ripping to iso, or video?
<camelreef> to video
<camelreef> Good, with AC-3 soundtrack
<camelreef> backups of the kids' DVDs
<rhpot1991> should be pretty smooth sailing
<camelreef> rhpot1991, should be, thanks again
<rhpot1991> sure, no problem
<Viaken> If I'm hooking up to a set-top box that'll be sending its signal on channel 4, should I change my channel frequency table or leave it us-bcast?
<fxr> why would i have a black and white osd and playback brakups after enabling VIA Xmvc? i have enab;ed propriortory nvidia drivers on my fx5200 card
<camelreef> rhpot1991, one more question. Is the ripping process backgroundable ?
<camelreef> or am I stuck with the progress bars until done
<camelreef> can I go back to watching TV or other stuff while ripping ?
<alexvd> fxr it used to be that enabling xvmc gave a b&w osd
<alexvd> thier was an experimental fx
<alexvd> FXR search gossammer threads I am not sure if that was in fixes or not.
<fxr> its good to get xvmc enabled right?
<alexvd> fxr well if you have a low powered frontend then yes,
<alexvd> I thought via had hardware mpeg2 assistance
<alexvd> wait if you are using nvidia 5200 you should use the via xvmc
<alexvd> should be just xvmc
<alexvd> How powerful is your processor
<fxr> its a xp athlon 2600 , 1913ghz
<alexvd> Are you watching HD
<fxr> nopw
<alexvd> You dont need it just run bob
<Viaken> bob?
<alexvd> Bob deinterlacing
<alexvd> bob 2x
<alexvd> that should give you smooth results
<fxr> ok thanks, ll look at that, its just m having some playback issues.. ve think ve tried every option in the playback settings.. ll try that anyway..
<alexvd> several things to check, you should experiment with opengl sync turned off
<alexvd> and then also check nvida settings
<alexvd> goto gossammer threads
<alexvd> more than likely its those combination
<fxr> ok.. thanls yeah ll keep digging.. it worked perfectly on my mythdora box, before my motherboard failure , so m sure its just some combination i am missing..
<alexvd> search the mailing list on gossamer threads
<alexvd> you have to go into nvidia-settings
<alexvd> and turn off the opengl
<alexvd> and then enable in the playback settings
<alexvd> you have to try different combinations
<alexvd> also run top
<alexvd> it will tell you how much cpu your using and then if thats pegged you may have to do some other nvida options
<fxr> aye my cpu is getting maxed out 97 per cent..
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> So you need to run the proper nvidia driver
<sxealex> anyone have glx probs with that nvidia driver
<alexvd> and then put in an option call "use events" =true
<sxealex> i get a crappy frame rate
<alexvd> i think that is it
<fxr> will i install that driver from source of something? not from propietary device manager?
<alexvd> however goto the gossammer threads users list on the web and do a search
<alexvd> i just learned mythbuntu
<alexvd> but check the version that is running now
<alexvd> it should support it
<alexvd> watching SD you max out the processor at 97 percent
<alexvd> something isnt right.  First check nvida-settings and uncheck the two boxes for (i think) vertical sync and then opengl sync
<alexvd> i am not ubuntu expert
<alexvd> but you can also install the nvidia driver manually
<rhpot1991> camelreef: I think mine works pretty well with a rip going, in the rip settings there is an option for 'nice level' you can try increasing that if you are having a problem
<camelreef> rhpot1991, so I can escape the screen and watch TV, then
<fxr> ok thanks alexd , thats something to work with..
<camelreef> I'm not afraid of the CPU usgae, big Core 2 Duo there
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure if you escape, it might stop it
<rhpot1991> gonna have to try it and see what happens
<rhpot1991> I just started ripping so I haven't had it overlapping with other things much
<camelreef> and it is on nice 19
<rhpot1991> I think the higher nice goes the less it hogs resources
<camelreef> which is a good thing, transcode is at 100% of one core, and tcdecode between 10 and 20% on the other
<camelreef> yup nice setting is OK, I should be able to do other stuff
<camelreef> so I can escape the progress bar screen without stoping the transcode
<rhpot1991> I also do ISO rips, so that only takes like 20-30 mins on my box
<rhpot1991> where an xvid rip takes considerably longer
<Viaken> rhpot1991: Correct. The lower the nice level, the more stubborn the process is about giving up resources.
<alexvd> woah why wo why do I still have stupid issues with UDEV
<alexvd> is thier an easy way to pin cards in ubuntu, part of the reason i wanted to move to ubuntu was so i wouldnt have this issue anymore
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure what you are asking
<camelreef> I escaped, the transcode processes are still there
<rhpot1991> nice
<camelreef> let's hog it with VC-1 decoding and see if the nice setting is working, hehe
<rhpot1991> I think it makes sense that it would still run, cause it checks that file in the temp dir to see if another transcode is currently running
<rhpot1991> anyone have a hdhomerun?
<camelreef> rhpot1991, its nicely making way on one core for the HD decoding, while transcoding on the other core
<camelreef> :o)
<camelreef> and my fans spun up :o(
<camelreef> but I'm not complaining, doing their jobs
<camelreef> now on going back to the transcode progress screen
<rhpot1991> nice
<rhpot1991> I run on a lowly amd 1900+
 * rhpot1991 recycles parts for his mythboxes
<camelreef> ok, I just need to go back to the Import DVD screen
<camelreef> I got the CPU for free, a gift
<rhpot1991> it should tell you that another transcode is in process
<camelreef> so I made a Myth box around it :o)
<camelreef> yup, it's showing me the progress bars once back to Import DVD
<rhpot1991> I had my main mythbox as a linux box for a while, bought a tuner for it one day and it became a mythbox
<camelreef> http://www.youplala.net/linux/home-theater-pc
<rhpot1991> my 2nd backend is my parent's old computer
<rhpot1991> nice setup
<camelreef> 2mn to go, 1h hour total for a 1:44 movie in Good quality, keeping the AC-3 track
<camelreef> rhpot1991, thanks
<rhpot1991> I'm still running SD and all too
<rhpot1991> how do you like the harmony remote?
<camelreef> I love i
<camelreef> t
<camelreef> it
<camelreef> bet thing I ever bought
<rhpot1991> worth the money?
<rhpot1991> I keep looking at them, but I can never justify spending that much for something that I already have working
<camelreef> makes less sense now that i have less equipment, but still wonderful
<camelreef> mine was a good deal at Costco
<camelreef> the programming part is even better with Mythtv, as sometimes you end up with weird function on weird keys on the original remote
<rhpot1991> I look at them whenever buy.com (or other places) have them cheap
<camelreef> with the Harmony you can have the weird stuff onthe LCD screen with a proper name
<rhpot1991> never end up doing it though
<camelreef> another example
<rhpot1991> I end up tossing money at hard drives instead
<rhpot1991> Total Space: 848,081 MB
<rhpot1991> doesn't include the 1TB mybook that I got on BF
<camelreef> I do not want the remote to turn the myth box off, but I could tell it that I want it to go to my home screen instead, killing LiveTV or whatever I was watching when I turn the rest off, or taking the system out of the screen saver when I come back
<rhpot1991> nice
<camelreef> yes :o)
<rhpot1991> I think my next step will be another tuner
<rhpot1991> just had my first unresolvable scheduling conflict the other night
<camelreef> my next stp is replacing my 2 crappy 200 GB disks with a green 1 TB
<camelreef> and adding DVB-S
<camelreef> dual DVB-T is enough for my usage
<camelreef> and when the prices are a bit better, a combo BD/HD-DVD drive
<camelreef> anyway, thanks again rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> no problem
<Viaken> I just had it freeze when I went into music settings...
<Viaken> oh duh...the backend isn't running.
<alexvd> Ok so I need to fix this once and for all.  When you have alot of capture cards udev decides where to stick them so you could be at dev/video0 or /dev/video1.  I have 5 pci cards in the backend 2 pvr 250 and 3 pchdtv.  When I reboot the box stupid UDEC changes the /dev/video.  How do I pin the assignments or keep udev from changing this all the time.
<alexvd> It only happens on the pvr-250
<rhpot1991> sorry alexvd I don't have a clue
<alexvd> stupid friggin udev.  this guy bruce on knoppmyth and I know onthe gossammer threads list they discuss it but it involves writing rules
<alexvd> pain in the fn a
<rhpot1991> I'd try asking on ubuntuforums.org
<alexvd> yeah
<alexvd> probably my old motherboard. its ancient i know but the backend doesnt do anything except record
<rhpot1991> have you checked bios updates?
<rhpot1991> I'd think it should lock in the same devices each time
<alexvd> I wish the board is from 2000
<alexvd> no check that like 1194
<alexvd> 1994
<rhpot1991> ouch
<alexvd> hard to find motherboards with 5 pci slots
<rhpot1991> might be worth your time to just get a cheap board cpu combo from newegg
<rhpot1991> ya, most of the cheap ones are mini boards now
<rhpot1991> normally 2 or 3 slots max
<alexvd> yeah money is not the issue.  i am going to upgrade the hd frontend and make that the masterbackend
<alexvd> still that only has 3 pci slots
<alexvd> 2pcix
<rhpot1991> you know you can have multiple backends right?
<alexvd> 1pcx
<alexvd> of course
<alexvd>  i have two right now
<alexvd> more power though
<alexvd> its a waste
<rhpot1991> kinda, but you can move your tuners to others then
<rhpot1991> you can have them wake when they need to record
<alexvd> yeah thought about that too
<rhpot1991> I have a tuner in 2 backends now
<alexvd> thats risky
<alexvd> look at all the post on not getting that too work
<rhpot1991> each one is also a frontend
<rhpot1991> in 2 different rooms
<alexvd> yeah i have one central box for storage and recording another box for hd frontend and backend for transcoding and commecial flagging
<alexvd> the hd box also has a tuner in it.  I plan to add a couple more
<alexvd> So i would have 8 tuners
<alexvd> I have 6 now
<rhpot1991> you really need that many tuners?
<alexvd> well people still like to watch livetv
<alexvd> each person fires up a livetv session that eats a tuner
<rhpot1991> I don't watch live tv on mine currently
<alexvd> yeah I do
<alexvd> especially for sports and news and debates etcc
<rhpot1991> I normally record everything I care about
<alexvd> you dont watch sport
<alexvd> right
<rhpot1991> so if I am missing something I just hop in and watch the recording that is in process
<rhpot1991> I watch sports, always live though
<alexvd> yeah i know the drill
<alexvd> yeah
<rhpot1991> have a bad habit of peeking at the score if I record it
<alexvd> so if you want to watch devils on one tv and nets another
<alexvd> u need two tuners and then two shows you wanted to watch that is 4 tuners
<alexvd> so they add up quick right
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> I'd throw a tuner on each frontend
<rhpot1991> for the live tv
<rhpot1991> then have your master backend do all the recording
<rhpot1991> also that way you don't have random network usage when you don't need it
<rhpot1991> keep the live tv on the HD of the frontend and all
<alexvd> i could do that
<alexvd> but then i have to have tuners connected to dtv boxes everywhere
<rhpot1991> ya that could hurt
<alexvd> I may get some mac mini for the LCD panels
<rhpot1991> so you have 6 dtv boxes?
<alexvd> 4 right now
<alexvd> 3 ota tuners
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<alexvd> 3 DTV in operation
<alexvd> 1 backup
<rhpot1991> do the dishes still have a 2 head limit?
<alexvd> i have a multiswitch
<rhpot1991> what is that?
<alexvd> allows you to connect multiple boxes to a 3lnb
<alexvd> so i think i can have 8 off the one multiswitch
<rhpot1991> ah
<rhpot1991> I haven't messed with dtv in years
<rhpot1991> since they changed the cards to p4's
<alexvd> oh you mean the non hu cards
<alexvd> so you couldnt reprogram them
<rhpot1991> I think the version before p4's were hu cards
<rhpot1991> its been quite a time though
<rhpot1991> that was something like 3 or 4 years ago
<alexvd> not worth messing with that and losing the ability to have directv because they ban you
<alexvd> the encryption now is very hard to break
<rhpot1991> or sue you for owning legitimate hardware with other uses
<rhpot1991> I never liked how they were able to bully people like that without anyone caring
<rhpot1991> I also maintain my stance that I should be able to do whatever I want with any beams they are shooting at my face without my permission
<alexvd> right
<alexvd> so I have a gparted question.  I had to reinstall a few times because of some of the bugs. I have a small 9gig disc that is seen as 8.54
<rhpot1991> go on
<alexvd> right now I have /dev/sda1 5.94 gig and /dev/sda3 2.04 gig
<alexvd> how do figure out which is the partition that is the correct one that I am using right now and then resize the partition to
<rhpot1991> correct one you are using, as in which one is your root system?
<alexvd> Right I think I have two mythbuntu installs
<alexvd> one I am using and one is residual from a botched install
<alexvd> so I have the following right now
<alexvd> /dev/sda1 ext 3 5.94
<rhpot1991> if you right click on a partition, and choose information
<rhpot1991> it should say 'status mounted on %some sort of path%'
<rhpot1991> look for the one that is 'Mounted on /'
<rhpot1991> thats should be your OS
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> great
<alexvd> that worked so the original 5.94
<alexvd> is unmounted
<alexvd> i also have linux-swap
<alexvd> that is not active
<alexvd> do i delete those partitions
<rhpot1991> is there another swap?
<alexvd> yes
<rhpot1991> you should have (at least) a root partition (prob ext3 or xfs) and a swap partition
<alexvd> i have ext
<alexvd> extended
<rhpot1991> I'm not sure the base partitions for mythbuntu (which you are running right?)
<alexvd> and linux swap
<alexvd> right mythbuntu
<alexvd> I want to resize the partition so it uses the full drive
<alexvd> so can i delete the partitions that are unused and not active
<rhpot1991> you can prob delete your botched install and the extra swap
<alexvd> ok
<rhpot1991> then you need a live cd to boot and resize your root partition
<alexvd> so I delete from gparted and then do what
<alexvd> tell it to resize
<alexvd> ok so put the livecd backin
<alexvd> and then run gparted
<alexvd> and resize the partition?
<rhpot1991> you need to do edit apply after the delete
<rhpot1991> you can just delete on the live cd
<rhpot1991> but make sure you delete the right one
<rhpot1991> then you can resize your root to take up everything
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> so should i delete now
<alexvd> and then reboot and runthe livecd
<rhpot1991> as long as you are sure its not needed
<alexvd> or just boot the livecd and do it all
<rhpot1991> I can't vouge for what should be there cause run ubuntu with mythtv installed on top of it
<rhpot1991> either way will work
<alexvd> ok
<alexvd> btw what is extended?
<rhpot1991> you can only have so many partitions on a drive
<rhpot1991> so you use an extended partition to have other partitions within
<alexvd> ok
<rhpot1991> or thats my understand at least
<alexvd> so when i run the livecd
<alexvd> can i get rid of that too?
<rhpot1991> my swap is in extended
<rhpot1991> but my root isn't
<rhpot1991> so I have root, taking up everything but 2 gigs
<rhpot1991> then an extended with swap inside of it
<alexvd> btw it says i cant delete dev sda5 linux-swap because it says its higher than 5
<rhpot1991> taking up the rest
<alexvd> ok
<rhpot1991> it looks like mythbuntu uses a xfs partition for /var/lib or /var/lib/mythtv
<rhpot1991> for the recordings
<rhpot1991> I would recommend doing that
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, thats not default
<tgm4883_laptop> but i would recommend doing that too
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_laptop: is there a reason its not default?
<tgm4883_laptop> only because time was short on development and we hadn't gotten the partition recipes down yet
<tgm4883_laptop> should be default on hardy
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> I need to actually install mythbuntu on something, so I can know when I'm telling people things they can't do
<tgm4883_laptop> well you can do it, it's just not default
<tgm4883_laptop> you have to manually partition
<rhpot1991> ya
<tgm4883_laptop> which isn't difficult
<rhpot1991> can he launch gparted from the mythbuntu cd?
<tgm4883_laptop> i believe so, but you should be able to manually partition using in the installer
<tgm4883_laptop> no need for gparted
<rhpot1991> he is trying to adjust a working install
<rhpot1991> has some random extra partitions from a botched install that he wants to adjust and resize root
<sxealex> what is the keystroke to log out of a mythtv session if it freezes up
<sxealex> same as any session but i forget it
<rhpot1991> alexvd: if you want that extra room for recordings and think your root is large enough, I would just delete the other partitions and make a new xfs partition to hold the recordings, doesn't require you to use the live cd then
<rhpot1991> sxealex: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sxealex> id assume that would just restart
<sxealex> not log out
<sxealex> right?
<rhpot1991> that restarts X
<sxealex> not doing it
<sxealex> i can get to cli
<sxealex> but i was hoping to doa  keystroke
<rhpot1991> I don't know the keystroke for forcequit
<sxealex> ill try to find it on forums and report back
<sxealex> hehe
<rhpot1991> you can just kill the mythfrontend process
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991, are you trying to restart x?
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ame> So, anyone got a good suggestion for an External Soundcard, that has a working SPDIF output? the SB Audigy2 NX doesnt seem to work according to Alsa :(
<sxealex> yea
<sxealex> ctrl backspace worked it just hung
<sxealex> odd stuff
<sxealex> no this was me asking the question not him
<sxealex> but thanks
<alexvd> Rhpot in the long run as in once everything is working right.  I will enable storage groups so this disc wont be used for recordings
<alexvd> so should I bother resizing for xfs
<alexvd> it would be only for the database
<rhpot1991> nah, just expand your root then
<alexvd> right
<alexvd> thats what i figured.  I just want to leave 5or6 gig
<alexvd> for logs and database
<williammanda> hey guys
<williammanda> anyone recommend a rf remote to use with mythtv?
<sxealex> can anyone help me with my database problem
<sxealex> ive tried everything in the docs
<sxealex> i can't log into mysql
<sxealex> anyone present?
<sxealex> been playing with this for like 3 hours now
<sxealex> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<williammanda> go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<williammanda> there is a section for your problem
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-04
<wilberfan> help!  I just installed the ubuntu-desktop...and none of my open windows have borders or title bars (and I can't drag them off the upper left corner where they open...)
<wilberfan> (other than that--i'm enjoying mythtv quite a bit!)
<directhex> sounds like a compiz issue
<wilberfan> i don't have compiz running--do i?
<wilberfan> or is compiz a default part of gutsy ubuntu...?
<wilberfan> (didn't used to be)
<directhex> yes, it's default on supposedly supported hardware
<directhex> disable it with: system/preferences/appearance/visual effects -> none
<wilberfan> any idea how to drag this irc window out of the upper-left of the screen--so i can get at the system menu?!  (LOL)
<wilberfan> brb
<wilberfan> "None" is already selected...  :-O
<directhex> metacity being weird? how odd
<wilberfan> yeah..apparently...
<wilberfan> any ideas?
<wilberfan> and my cpu is a solid 99%
<wilberfan> (don't know if that's related or not)
<sxealex> williammanda..
<sxealex> checked that section
<sxealex> still no go
<sxealex> http://pastebin.com/mbe2b3f2
<sxealex> thats my config file
<wilberfan> is there an easy way to change all the window colors from that "mythbuntu" blue-grey?
<wilberfan> (i'm talking about in xfce when you quit the frontend)
<lelik> hi guys.. I have a question: I have a lot of DVDs with mpeg4/avi files. How can I play them in mythtv? I tried to google this issue, but did not find reasonable answer.
<JThundley> copy the file to your mythvideo dir
<lelik> is it the only one solution?
<lelik> is it possible to insert disk, select the file and play it?
<JThundley> I don't think so, through the frontend anyway
<JThundley> write a script to play the files and bind it to a remote button with lirc :)
<lelik> :-(
<lelik> am I the only one who has such needs? ;-)
<JThundley> yeah you weirdo, why do you have a bunch of avi's on dvds?
<JThundley> buy a bigger hard drive :p
<lelik> hehe.. :-)
<lelik> hmm..
<lelik> I just saved interesting movies on DVDs to free some space..
<lelik> ok.. I got it..
<JThundley> scripting an lirc button isn't as hard as it sounds
<JThundley> I have quite a few set up, I have one button music, one button music videos, one button howard stern, and a sleeptimer with osd and badass sound :)
<lelik> then there is another issue: If I downloaded video file to mythvideo folder, will this file be seen by default, or I should rescan this folder?
<lelik> because, my wife will shoot me out, if she will need to rescan the folder all the time, when she downloads new movie :-)
<lelik> JThundley: is it possible to do so?
<JThundley> you don't have to rescan
<LinuxKeitaro> hello
<LinuxKeitaro> does anyone know of a site with a feature-by-feature comparison of Knopmyth, Mythbuntu, and Mythdora?
<tgm4883_laptop> LinuxKeitaro, well wouldn't the real features be of mythtv?
<LinuxKeitaro> good point, but I think like plugins or codecs it comes with or something like that
<LinuxKeitaro> if they're all the same, then why have more than one? ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> some are easier than others, obviously they are built on different flavors
<LinuxKeitaro> yup
<RabidLockerGnome> hey guys, anyone awake?
<K4k> o, wow, there is a mythbuntu channel, awesome
<K4k> I have a question for you guys. I just installed Ubuntu server and then mythbuntu followed by mythtv...howver, when I run dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database, I get an error saying my username and password are wrong...what is the default?
<JThundley> I think mine was randomly generated
<JThundley> if you need to reconfigure it, I bet you could just delete the database and/or mysql conf files
<RabidLockerGnome> K4k
<RabidLockerGnome> run mysql -p
<RabidLockerGnome> sry, sudo mysql -p
<K4k> I have what it says in /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt, but those credentials do not work
<RabidLockerGnome> ewww schedulesdirect is too much money
<RabidLockerGnome> damn, no more listings form e
<JThundley> $20 per year is too much?
<K4k> RabidLockerGnome,
<RabidLockerGnome> yes, 20$/year is more than i can afford right now hehe
<RabidLockerGnome> K4k, idk im just setting this up for the first time tonight
<K4k> ok, now what
<K4k> it says mysql>
<RabidLockerGnome> now you can do a 'drop user mythtv;'
<RabidLockerGnome> then run: grant all on accounts.* to mythtv@localhost identified by 'YourMagicalPassword';
<K4k> RabidLockerGnome,
<RabidLockerGnome> ?
<RabidLockerGnome> sry
<RabidLockerGnome> you have to create the database first
<RabidLockerGnome> so: create database mythdatabasename;
<RabidLockerGnome> then run: grant all on mythdatabasename.* to mythtv@localhost identified by 'YourMagicalPassword';
<RabidLockerGnome> hmm is there a way to set the theme thru the console?
<RabidLockerGnome> i think changing to "OpenGL" screwed me over
<K4k> I know not the first thing about databases
<K4k> when I do that, and do identify by 'passwordhere': it doesn't give error, but ; does
<fxr> does anyone know what nvidia drivers i should use for a 5200 card, ve fiddled with settings on in xorg.conf , myth for nearly a day now, and i just cant work out what is causing the tearing on my playback.. i am considering using older drivers as my setup worked flawlessly on muthdora til i had to replace my motherboard
<RabidLockerGnome> ugggggg cannot connect to master backend server
<RabidLockerGnome> crappp just getting a blue screen in watch-tv mode
<pretender> can anyone help me the time is 1 hour of in mythweb.  My regional settings are correct how can i fix this
<fxr> mmm, just a suggestion but is your bios clock right?
<pretender> yeah it keep on resetting itself even after i have set it and saved changes.  Does this mean the Battery has to be replaced
<fxr> yeah id say thats it... has happened me before
<pretender> can you buy new ones
<fxr> yup... m not completely sure of the name of them tho, i lifted one from an old board i had lying around
<pretender> ok thanks for the advise
<alexvd> I cannot figure out why my channel change script is not working.  I have used it successfully on knoppmyth.  I have put the file into /usr/local/bin.  I did a chmod +x to execute it.  Then chmod 755 to set permission.  Then I did chmod to 777 /dev/ttyS0.  If i try to run by doing a sony.pl 202 . It timesout
<sebrock> anyone using the iMON PAD here? I wonder how I can get the PAD to work with Mythbuntu 7.10
<alexvd> in the knoppmyth forums i think they had someone getting the imon working with instructions.  since it is debian based it should work
<sebrock> I know of how to compile it and getting it working sure
<sebrock> but it is already included in mythbuntu in some way
<alexvd> what are you asking if the remote setup will work with it?
<alexvd> I dont know if thats the case I guess you want to see if the lirc files are already thier
<sebrock> they are all precomiled as far as I can see, cant find the sources to patch
<justinh> hi folks.  silly question.  if I install mythbuntu I'm not limited to using mythtv 0.20.2 am I?  my backend is 0.20-fixes (from before 0.20.2) and I'll need to compile an older one until I can be absolutely sure my new FE can replace the current one (too hard to rebuild the existing frontend for 0.20.2 anyway)
<tgm4883> justinh, although I haven't tried it, I dont believe that they use different protocol versions, so you should be ok
<sebrock> how do I display the channel icon in OSD? it only appears on my EPG right now
<sebrock> cant find the setting
<justinh> I think they do use different database schemas though and I don't want to break anything.  I have backups but it's a PITA to have to roll a database back for something silly
<justinh> I'll download it & give it a go - apt-get build-dep mythtv mythplugins should just work I think
<Daviey> justinh: the wonders of packagaes means you can probably just pull an old deb from previous ubuntu.. :)
<Daviey> </not guranteed + bad advice>
<justinh> I don't want to do that
<justinh> I want to build it myself
<sebrock> is it up to the OSD to display the channel icons?
<Daviey> fair nuff
<sebrock> or is it a general setting?
<Daviey> sebrock: Are the icons accessible from the frontend?
<sebrock> Daviey, yes, they show in program guide
<Daviey> ie mounted in the same location they exist on the backend via NFS
<Daviey> oh, i see what you mean..
<Daviey> hmm.. if the OSD supports icons then they should 'just work'
<Daviey> justinh: any ideas ^
<sebrock> which OSD do you use that supports this?
<sebrock> just to check if there is something wrong
<justinh> the OSD has to support it
<justinh> all mine do
<sebrock> huh
<justinh> all my OSD themes support it
<justinh> gayhem-osd, blootube-osd, glass-wide
<sebrock> have to check this
<sebrock> I just have default themes now I guess
 * tgm4883 wonders if gayhem-osd has pictures of the village people on it
<directhex> Y M C A!
<justinh> well, I figure this system has nothing to lose, since I've already worked out the hard parts
 * justinh considers buying www.onlyslightlybetterthanthecoremythtvthemes.co.uk
<sebrock> anyone using Mythbuntu?
<sebrock> or the imon pad?
<justinh> you ask if anybody is using mythbuntu, in #ubuntu-mythtv?  lol
<sebrock> could use ubuntu and mythtv packages aswell
<sebrock> anyway, I checked now. Even when using themes that support icons this doesnt show here
<sebrock> just the channel number and name
<justinh> weird!
<sebrock> you bet
<justinh> ouch!  nul points guys.  no mouse, no install?!  wth is all that about?
<justinh> installer crashed.  ah well.  so long & thanks for all the fish
<MythbuntuGuest29> anyone know how to post logs of a failed ubuntu install?
<MythbuntuGuest29> imean mythbuntu install
<bluntz> anyone here?
<bluntz> !sendhelp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendhelp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluntz> do b do b do
<bluntz> woohoo
<bluntz> company
<bluntz> hiya
<bluntz> JT
<bluntz> hello
<bluntz> is this thing on
<JThundley> Y HELO
<JThundley> you going to not-idle with me?
<bluntz> ?
<bluntz> its on!
<bluntz> kewl
<bluntz> wasssup!
<JThundley> holy hell I might pass out any moment
<JThundley> got an hour of sleep last night, literally.
<bluntz> JT are you using mythbuntu?
<JThundley> you bet your balls I am
<bluntz> sweeeet
<bluntz> lemmee find my drool cloth
<bluntz> *gropes around couch*
<bluntz> what card u runnin?
<bluntz> dude you got some serious lagg
<bluntz> !wakeup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wakeup - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluntz> wake up jt
<JThundley> a PVR-250
<bluntz> nice
<bluntz> dont pass out on me
<bluntz> hehe
<bluntz> how do you watch live tv?
<JThundley> I don't
<bluntz> doh!
<JThundley> but if I did, I'd click the "watch live TV" button
<bluntz> it dont work
<JThundley> mplayer /dev/video0 ?
<bluntz> not on mythdora either
<bluntz> sure I can watch and record in other ways
<bluntz> but mythtv  doesnt seem to work
<bluntz> or I dont know how ,more likely
<bluntz> is there a good tutorial for setup anywheres?
<bluntz> mplayer crashed too
<bluntz> lol
<bluntz> looked good tho
<bluntz> I use streamer
<bluntz> and tvtime
<bluntz> with cron
<bluntz> vlc almost works
<bluntz> \no sound tho
<bluntz> heres the mpeg script for streamer
<bluntz> streamer -t 30:30 -s 352x240 -r 24 -o movie.avi -f mjpeg -F stereo
<bluntz> lav2wav +p movie.avi | mp2enc -o audio.mp2
<bluntz> lav2yuv +p movie.avi | mpeg2enc -o video.m1v
<bluntz> mplex audio.mp2 video.m1v -o movie.mpg
<bluntz> works very good for me
<bluntz> but it would be nice to just push record....
<bluntz> you still with me?
<bluntz> doh!
<bluntz> wyl
<bluntz> wassub mang?
<bluntz> jt
<bluntz> wake up
<bluntz> jt
<bluntz> wakey wakey!
<bluntz> doh
<bluntz> no help
<bluntz> who is here?
<bluntz> none?
<lwizardl> hi
<lwizardl> i have a kworld atsc 110 with remote what option do i need for the remote to work using mythbuntu?
<lwizardl> it plugs into the card
<bluntz> need help
<bluntz> send help
<NeoFax> bluntz: What is the problem?
<bluntz> sound
<bluntz> from pinnacle
<bluntz> works with patchcord
<bluntz> how to access it without
<bluntz> ?
<NeoFax> bluntz: By patchcord, you mean cable running from the pinnacle card to your sound card?
<bluntz> yes
<bluntz> found this
<bluntz> sox -t ossdsp -r 32000 -b -c 2 /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp0
<bluntz> somewher
<NeoFax> bluntz: Check on the ALSA wiki if this card is supported.  Also try cat /proc/asound/cards to see if it shows up there.
<bluntz> pinnacle is video capture card
<bluntz> and dont see it in alsamixer
<NeoFax> bluntz: But the card has a possible sound chipset on the board which ALSA may pick up.
<bluntz>  0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235
<bluntz>                       VIA 8235 with ALC650F at 0xb000, irq 20
<NeoFax> bluntz: That is all /cat /proc/asound/cards shows?
<bluntz> yes
<NeoFax> Then you are stuck using the passthrough to get sound.
<bluntz> well it worked under another distro in the past
<bluntz> think maybe fedora 3
<bluntz> kernel 2.6.8 prolly
<NeoFax> bluntz: OK then what does lspci show for that card?  Use this as the basis to interrogate google.
<bluntz> 00:05.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<bluntz>         Subsystem: Pinnacle Systems Inc. PCTV pro (TV + FM stereo receiver, audio section)
<bluntz>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19
<bluntz>         Memory at e2001000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<bluntz>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<bluntz> info is wrong id
<bluntz> no fm tuner
<bluntz> read somewhere sox will redirect it
<bluntz> and found 2 scripts
<bluntz> 00:05.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<bluntz>         Subsystem: Pinnacle Systems Inc. PCTV pro (TV + FM stereo receiver, audio section)
<bluntz>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 19
<bluntz>         Memory at e2001000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<bluntz>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<bluntz> oops
<bluntz> sox -r 32000 -c 2 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp1 -t sw - | esdcat -r 32000
<bluntz> not working
<bluntz> sox -t ossdsp -r 32000 -b -c 2 /dev/dsp1 -t ossdsp /dev/dsp0
<bluntz> no good
<bluntz> arecord -B 16000 -D hw:1 -c 2 -r 32000 -f S16_LE | aplay -
<bluntz> another one
<bluntz> read error
<bluntz> now if I change dsp to dsp0
<bluntz> with sox scr
<bluntz> I get some activity in console
<bluntz> but how do I set myth to rec sound from line in?
<bluntz> o well
<bluntz> guess Ill use mythdora,at least it works!
<NeoFax> bluntz you would have to tell alsa to turn on the input mixer
<NeoFax> Then in the mythtv setup tell it to use that mixer channel
<sebrock> is it possible to apply patches to the lirc in mythbuntu??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-05
<bluec99> anyone have luck with mythtv and WinTV-PVR USB2 Remote ?
<bluec99> found http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3676720 but unfort no /dev/lirc1 device:
<bluec99> ls -ld /dev/l*
<bluec99> crw-rw---- 1 root root 61, 0 2007-12-01 00:23 /dev/lirc0
<bluec99> srw-rw-rw- 1 root root     0 2007-12-01 00:23 /dev/lircd
<bluec99> srw-rw-rw- 1 root root     0 2007-12-01 00:22 /dev/log
<bluec99> brw------- 1 root root  7, 0 2007-10-21 03:58 /dev/loop0
<bluec99> crw-rw---- 1 root lp    6, 0 2007-12-01 00:22 /dev/lp0
<bluec99> i guess starting from first step, how can I find what created lirc0 so I can blacklist it?
<bluec99> hmm, this leads me to believe lirc0 is already the correct device: dmesg | grep lirc
<bluec99> [   70.844000] lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61
<bluec99> [   72.036000] lirc_i2c: chip 0x10005 found @ 0x18 (Hauppauge IR)
<bluec99> [   72.036000] lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 10
<MythbuntuGuest87> Hi, I am wondering if anyone has experience with recording HD Content.   I am building a new PVR to record HD and SD content.  I want to put a PVR500 and use HDHomeRun.  Will this work?  Also, I heard Intel Core2's are better to use then AMDs.  Is this true?   Also, does the video card matter as long as it supports the resolution of the LCD?
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, the C2D's do seem to be better than the AMD's, a PVR500 and HDHomerun should work fine together, and for the video card, I'd recommend an nvidia card
<MythbuntuGuest87> tgm4883 thanks for all your answers.  1 last question.  I know HDHomeRun can record any unencrypted channels, so basically just the free local HD Channels.  Can it also record ones if I order an HD package with my cable provider?
<tgm4883> It will not record any encrypted channels
<rhpot1991> there was a thread going in the mythtv users about HD options the other day, let me see if I can find a link
<MythbuntuGuest87> Is there any way to be able to record HD channels, if I order the HD package from the provider?
<rhpot1991> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/303425
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, depends, if you live in the US you may be able to get them via firewire, but even then, you can only record the channels that don't have copy protection
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest87: pretty much the only reliable way is to get a box from your cable company and IR blast commands to it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you can't get HD that way
<rhpot1991> true, but its pretty much the only option as far as encrypted channels
<tgm4883> firewire
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: do you have a hdhomerun?
<rhpot1991> ya but if they are encrypted firewire wont work, right?
<tgm4883> i wish, i bought my card before they had the hdhomerun
<tgm4883> wrong
<rhpot1991> also I have seen a lot of people saying firewire doesn't work on boxes too
<MythbuntuGuest87> oh wow
<MythbuntuGuest87> thanks for all the great info guys
<tgm4883> the box decrypts it, but the cable company can set a copy protection flag
<tgm4883> and for boxes in the us, they have to give you a working firewire port
<rhpot1991> well by law yes, but since when have cable companies obeyed the law?
 * rhpot1991 points at comcast and its meddling with torrents
<MythbuntuGuest87> Basically, go ask the provider if they serve encrypted HD Channels over firewire
<MythbuntuGuest87> ?
<tgm4883> mine does
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/FireWire#FCC_regulations
<MythbuntuGuest87> ok sweet
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest87: you can, but good luck dealing with CSA's who don't know anything that isn't on their screen, may have to escalate the call a few times
<MythbuntuGuest87> yea, I don't even have TV right now
<MythbuntuGuest87> i am about to go to the comcast people and have them activate my cable
<MythbuntuGuest87> i have been without cable for like 3 months
<rhpot1991> let me know how the hdhomerun works with comcast
<rhpot1991> if you get one
<rhpot1991> I have comcast but only have SD now, been looking at a hdhomerun for picking up the digital channels
<MythbuntuGuest87> well, if they allow good programs to be recorded over firewire, i may just go that route
<MythbuntuGuest87> i read the link tgm4883 sent, saying that upon request they have to give you a box with a working firewire port
<MythbuntuGuest87> but it doesn't tell you if they have to give you the all the channels too
<rhpot1991> by law they have to, but they only have to allow access to the over the air channels IIRC
<MythbuntuGuest87> i see
<MythbuntuGuest87> which you can get with just HDHomerun...
<MythbuntuGuest87> w/o a cable box
<tgm4883> yes
<MythbuntuGuest87> thanks for the help guys.  I think am just going to go with a PVR500 for now, and just build the system to be able to support HDRecording in the future.  Then just get the shows I want to watch in HD and just play it off the hard drive
<MythbuntuGuest87> in mythvideo or something
<rhpot1991> you could test out firewire before you get the hdhomerun
<MythbuntuGuest87> true
<rhpot1991> I would request a firewire capable box off the bat though
<tgm4883> yep
<rhpot1991> comcast is bad at getting back to you with things
<tgm4883> well you might not have to request it
<MythbuntuGuest87> but then don't i have to request an HD box? or can i get the channels off a digital cable box?
<rhpot1991> I've been waiting for a technician to return for almost 2 months now, with random static in my low channels
<rhpot1991> they have looked at it 5 times already now with no results
<tgm4883> it depends on your plan
<MythbuntuGuest87> shit, that sucks
<MythbuntuGuest87> I am going to get just the cheapest digital cable plan
<tgm4883> digital classic is an HD box I believe
<rhpot1991> I think by law they are only required to give you firewire with HD
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, what HD channels do you want?
<rhpot1991> so non HD digital boxes are not required to have them
<rhpot1991> or thats my understanding at least
<tgm4883> mine too
<rhpot1991> also the digital boxes they use here suck, I kept getting ones that overheated and wouldn't work for a day at a time
<rhpot1991> didn't help they were built in 1980 something
<MythbuntuGuest87> umm really, just the local channels and discovery, but if i could record like Movies in HD i would totally pay for that
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> ok then
<rhpot1991> I doubt you will get any premiums in HD ever
<tgm4883> unfortunatly you'll probably need an HD plan
<tgm4883> because of discovery HD theater
<MythbuntuGuest87> would I be able to record discovery?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: are they required by law to tell you which channels you have access to?
<MythbuntuGuest87> would I have to use firewire and see if comcast here allows for discovery theater to be recorded
<rhpot1991> or is it just hope that they aren't flagging or encrypting what you want and try it out
<tgm4883> IIRC i did receive the premium channels for a month, then my trial was up
<rhpot1991> premium as in HBO and the likes?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, i don't think they have to tell you, but i don't believe they are allowed to copy control the locals
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, you should be able to get discovery, but again, that would be up to the copy control flag
<rhpot1991> does mythtv obey the copy controls?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, no, cant record them
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, and yes, on the HBO and such
<rhpot1991> strange, no work around for that?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, is there a work around for DRM on linux?
<rhpot1991> hmmm I thought the copy control was just a flag
<tgm4883> well, a flag and a handshake
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<rhpot1991> do you have comcast or something else?
<tgm4883> comcast
<tgm4883> in the north west
<MythbuntuGuest87> comcast south west
<rhpot1991> did you see sandvine effecting anything?
<MythbuntuGuest87> well soon to be... i need to go out to them tomorrow and get cable
<tgm4883> sandvine?
<rhpot1991> Its my understanding that comcast doesn't operate the same across the board, as they buy out little companies and it takes a while for the technologies to be implemented there
<tgm4883> oh the torrent thing?
<rhpot1991> ya
<tgm4883> no, hasn't affected me here yet
<rhpot1991> well they kinda stopped doing it since the AP made a big deal out of it
<rhpot1991> being I had that effect me, I would think my cable might be more strict here too
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, there is also one more issue with firewire
<tgm4883> if the signal for a channel is poorly broadcast, then it could screw up that channel via firewire
<MythbuntuGuest87> i see
<MythbuntuGuest87> i skimmed that table in the link you sent, and it seemed alot of firewire ports might have problems....
<tgm4883> although majoridiot says that they don't like to do that and that a technician will usually fix that
<MythbuntuGuest87> i see
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest87, what you need to decide is discovery HD theater worth it
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest87: you can prob get a 3 month deal on HD
<tgm4883> cause thats the whole reason for the firewire box and for the HD cable plan
<rhpot1991> then cancel it after that if firewire can't record the channels you want
<tgm4883> the local HD channels should be able to be received with a basic plan
<rhpot1991> my understanding is that a hdhomerun can get 1-100 in digital/HD
<rhpot1991> if they are offered in that
<rhpot1991> with any basic plan
<tgm4883> well basic expanded would be through the 70's
<MythbuntuGuest87> yea, i don't think discovery is worth it
<MythbuntuGuest87> I think I am just going to go with SD recording, but with a C2D and Nvidia Card to support the HDLCD TV.  Then, if I want to add in the HDHomeRun later, I can always get it
<rhpot1991> you can always get your HD from other sources....
<MythbuntuGuest87> yea
<MythbuntuGuest87> thats what i think i may do
<MythbuntuGuest87> i really only watch heroes
<tgm4883> which is excellent in HD
<MythbuntuGuest87> but thats because I watch it at my friends place on his HD LCD TV
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest87: using netflix for HD is another option
<MythbuntuGuest87> i think i would watch other shows, like the office .. etc in HD if I could at home
<rhpot1991> I think they offer HDDVD and bluray
<MythbuntuGuest87> i don't have a player
<MythbuntuGuest87> for either
<MythbuntuGuest87> nor netflix
<tgm4883> blockbuster online has both too
<tgm4883> in stores they only have bluray, but online they have HDDVD too
<rhpot1991> I am opposed to blockbuster online with their "free" in store option, which actually costs $1 per month
<MythbuntuGuest87> i am going to wait for hddvd and blue ray  computer players to come down in price, then I may put it in the PVR
<MythbuntuGuest87> Anyways, im out.  Got to get ready for School and Work.  Thanks for all the help guys.
<keescook> *sigh* uk mirror came back... empty.
<tgm4883> keescook, what do you mean?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, what do you mean it costs $1 per month?
<keescook> tgm4883: uk mirror came back up with rsync, and offered an empty iso directory -- so my mirror wiped all copies of mythbuntu.
<keescook> i just finished re-downloading them from another mirror.
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> bendailey, ping
<rhpot1991> tgm4883 check their plans, the plan with the "free" in store exchange is $1 more than the plan without it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, interesting
<rhpot1991> I'm on a netflix trial now, and so far I am liking it
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, they must have changed that, i've been a member for a long time and it wasn't like that
<bendailey> tgm4883: pong
<tgm4883> bendailey <keescook> tgm4883: uk mirror came back up with rsync, and offered an empty iso directory -- so my mirror wiped all copies of mythbuntu
<bendailey> yeah Daviey needs to pull the isos from somewhere I talked with him this morning
<tgm4883> Daviey, ping
<bendailey> I can go and shutdown rsync until he gets the images pulled in if he isn't around
<tgm4883> that sounds like a good option, i wouldn't want all our mirrors wiped
<tgm4883> mines still good, but will rsync within the next 2 hours i believe
<bendailey> tgm4883: done rsync is shutdown if Daviey restarts the box it will come back though
<tgm4883> k
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I think its their response to netflix being cheaper, they prob added the no in store pickup later
<bendailey> clear
<bendailey> sorry wrong window
 * tgm4883 shocks bendaily with 300 volts
<tgm4883> nothing.  up it to 400
<tgm4883> clear
 * tgm4883 shocks bendaily with 400 volts
<tgm4883> we've got a rythm
 * bendailey thinks tgm4883 is one funny guy
<tgm4883> whoa, i just quick
<tgm4883> i only shut my laptop down 30 minutes ago
<KjetilK> I just got my box up and running on mythbuntu (yay, thanks!)
<KjetilK> first problem is that I have a FullHD LCD TV, and a GeForce 8500 GT card, but I'm only getting 1280x720
<directhex> what model screen, and how's it connected?
<KjetilK> DVI to HDMI
<KjetilK> It is a Elfunk screen
<KjetilK> Identifies itself as "OEM 37'' TFT-TV (DFP-0)"
<KjetilK> Some relevant logs at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/2496/
<KjetilK> it couldn't be that I'm hitting my head into some HDCP sillyness of "degrade the resolution unless we know what's going on"?
<directhex> KjetilK, garbage EDID data?
<directhex> KjetilK, that's a common enough occurance. are you POSITIVE it's got an exact resolution of 1920x1080 (some screens can accept that res, but don't have that many pixels)
<Pete_B> hi. I am trying to install mythbuntu 7.10. I have a Hauppauge Nova-T card. what do I choose from the 'capture card setup' - 'card type' menu option? I've tried your web site and can't find anything to help me
<Pete_B> it's a PCI card
<directhex> it's a dvb card
<directhex> digital. whatever the menu calls it
<Pete_B> DVB-T. when I choose 'DVB DTV capture card' (ver 3.x)' it says it recognises the card model but I can't 'scan for channels' on the subsequent screen
<Pete_B> sorry, when I choose 'DVB DTV...' it doesn;t say it recognises the presence of the card. however when i choose 'mjpeg capture card' and some alternatives _then_ it says it recognises the presence of the particular model
<Pete_B> I don;t see anything in the install guide to explain what this card is supposed to be called in that 'card type' menu option
<Pete_B> surely this is a common card?
<Pete_B> I'm upgrading from an earlier version. It would have been a million times easier if you guys had written it to just keep my settings and upgrade the software
<directhex> yes, it's a common card
<directhex> i use one myself
<directhex> scanning should be fine
<Pete_B> what 'card type' do you choose? (I agree, should be fine, this was easy last time with Mythbuntu compared with other MythTV distros)
<directhex> 'DVB DTV capture card' (ver 3.x)'
<directhex> anything else will absolutely not work
<directhex> other things that won't work include using a software CAm emulator to access encrypted channels
<Pete_B> 'DVB DTV capture card' is one of the options that doesn't recognise the card's presence. I've chosen to sinatll anyway so will go back now and have a try again. thanks for responding.
<Pete_B> now that it's installed I get a response for 'DVB DTV capture card' with the chipset name where I didn't during the live CD run. Tho 'scan for channels' still claims the card can't be found. thanks for the help. I have no more patience left to continue troubleshooting this tonight.
<Mersault> Did the weekly svn builds fail to build this week?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-06
<AlsMe> : I'm trying to get mythTV running on linux.. what capture card should I use?
<AlsMe> anyone here?
<rogue780> hi
<rogue780> I'd recommend the Hauppauge PVR-150. I've used it and it works great
<tgm4883> AlsMe, HD or SD
<AlsMe> hey back
<AlsMe> I'm just really new to this TVCapture stuff.. and I want to be sure it does HDTD, any clue if it does support this?
<AlsMe> HDTV*
<tgm4883> HDTD?
<tgm4883> ah
<AlsMe> do you use HDTV with it?
<tgm4883> no, the PVR-150 doesn't do HDTV
<AlsMe> or just analog
<tgm4883> yes I do
<AlsMe> ohh that's too bad
<tgm4883> I would recommend a HDHomerun for HD
<tgm4883> What are you system specs?
<AlsMe> alright, and the other thing.. should I use MythTV with it?
<tgm4883> yes
<AlsMe> like MythTV will record it correct? and in which formats can I save it as?
<tgm4883> afaik, HD will come in as compressed MPEG2-TS
<AlsMe> I want to have this Capture card on my FileServer.. and then just save the Sessions on my Hard drive, so that I can pull it off when I want from my other computers
<AlsMe> and this is all possible
<AlsMe> great stuff!
<tgm4883> well you can do a number of things then
<AlsMe> really?
<AlsMe> such as?
<tgm4883> a) load a mythtv frontend on the other machines
<AlsMe> on the client machines you mean?
<tgm4883> b) transcode the shows after recording to whatever format you want
<tgm4883> yes
<tgm4883> the clients
<tgm4883> you could use mytharchive and burn to DVD
<AlsMe> brilliant :D
<tgm4883> C) ^^
<AlsMe> well I don't really need to burn to DVD .. I just want to save shows that I don't have time to watch
<AlsMe> then pull them off the server for viewing at another time
<tgm4883> thats what mythtv does :)
<AlsMe> great stuff
<tgm4883> although you don't have to pull them off unless your short on space
<AlsMe> now one more quick question
<tgm4883> famous last words
<AlsMe> right, I mean like download it off the server
<AlsMe> but as for the question
<tgm4883> yes, you can do that
<AlsMe> I don't have an HDTV signal going to my house yet
<AlsMe> I'm wondering when I update my service to digital.. what cables will I need
<AlsMe> is there like an HDMI cable going to this capture card? or component video cables
<tgm4883> yea, thats not going to be your last question
<tgm4883> so.....
<tgm4883> here it goes
<tgm4883> what HD channels are you hoping to record?
<tgm4883> sec, im going to need a drink
<AlsMe> Tennis, (sports) soccer, alright.. I'll get a beer myself
<tgm4883> well tennis, sports, soccer doesn't say much
<AlsMe> and mostly anything else that I can find
<tgm4883> what country are you from?
<AlsMe> Canada
<tgm4883> hmmm
<AlsMe> we currently have something like 10 HD channels
<tgm4883> rogue780, ping
<AlsMe> this, HDHomerun.. is a box.. I need a HD card that goes into the PCI-E
<tgm4883> hmm, im not from canada, so the best I can do is give you generic advice
<AlsMe> where are you from?
<tgm4883> USA
<AlsMe> ahh
<tgm4883> the HDHomerun is a dual HD tuner that connects via ethernet
<tgm4883> and is pretty good for the price
<tgm4883> temba!!!
<tgm4883> there is also the pcHDTV 5500 which is a single HD tuner that is PCI
<AlsMe> ahh, I like the sound of that
<tgm4883> i believe it is $130 while the HDHomerun is $180
<tgm4883> USD of course :)
<AlsMe> CAN :) is worth more now
<AlsMe> so its probably cheeper if I get it through ebay
<AlsMe> from the US
<tgm4883> you can always pay in maple syrup too ;)
<AlsMe> ...
<AlsMe> I don't live in Quebec you know
<tgm4883> mmmm, pancakes and canadian bacon
<tgm4883> anyway....
<AlsMe> In Ontario, we don't deal with syrup
<tgm4883> ah
<AlsMe> lol.. yea anyways
<AlsMe> I'm building a server first and I want it mainly for HDTV recording
<AlsMe> so I'll just get the pci solution
<tgm4883> so anyway with these cards, you will only be able to tune unencrypted channels
<tgm4883> i'm not sure how thats dealt with in canada
<AlsMe> really
<AlsMe> :|
<AlsMe> :(
<tgm4883> yep
<AlsMe> that's a piss-off
<tgm4883> yes
<AlsMe> is that why you don't view hdtv?
<tgm4883> another solution would be to stream over firewire
<tgm4883> i do view HDTV
<tgm4883> foxbuntu!!!
<tgm4883> I just don't view HDTV with a PVR-150
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, evening
<tgm4883> as that would be pretty impossible
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, what do you know about canada
<AlsMe> lmao.. its a nice place, come down sometime
<tgm4883> but about the firewire, im not sure how canada deals with that either
<AlsMe> kind of cold ATM tho :(
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, its cold and they are north of me
<AlsMe> yea, I don't know either
<foxbuntu> :)
<AlsMe> well, I'm looking for a good quality pci-e card
<AlsMe> that can do hdtv
<directhex> there are no supported pci express tuners
<AlsMe> I found a few on newegg .. but I'm not sure if they work with Ubuntu
<AlsMe> :s
<tgm4883> AlsMe, afaik the pcHDTV 5500 isn't a pci-e card
<directhex> and you're still left with the encryption problem
<AlsMe> how do most people get around that?
<tgm4883> AlsMe, we don't :)
<AlsMe> when I visit newsgroups and stuff.. people have hd videos up and so those were all unencrypted?
<directhex> be european!
<tgm4883> or in some cases we stream firewire
<tgm4883> AlsMe, well that would depend on what the videos were of, but yea probably unencrypted
<tgm4883> directhex, I was a little while ago, but not anymore
<AlsMe> I found Kitchen Nightmares
<directhex> there are assorted getout options - only tune unencrypted content; get a cable set-top box which outputs unencrypted streams via firewire; do illegal things
<AlsMe> like full HD .. and it was beautiful
<AlsMe> yea...
<tgm4883> Kitchen Nightmares is on FOX, which is a local channel which is unencrypted
<AlsMe> but for me to change the output on the set-top box going through the firewire to the pc.... I need to manual change the channel on the top box
<tgm4883> no, the channel gets changed via firewire
<AlsMe> ahhh ;)
<AlsMe> I like this :D
<tgm4883> but again, im not sure if canada allows this
<AlsMe> well I guess we'll never know then
<AlsMe> okay I need a set-top box
<tgm4883> in my case, most of what I watch is on the local channels (which are all unencrypted), for the few non local channels, i stream via firewire (ESPN, Discovery HD)
<AlsMe> does my cable provider send that to me ?
<tgm4883> afaik, yea
<AlsMe> why don't you do everything over firewire?
<AlsMe> any limitations when streaming via firewire?
<tgm4883> well because A) I have a pcHDTV 5500 already, and B)  I tend to record more than 1 show at a time
<AlsMe> alrighty then.. sounds good
<tgm4883> oh, and C) I haven't complained about the transmission of NBC yet
<tgm4883> it's crappy on my STB
<tgm4883> just that channel though
<tgm4883> very strange
<AlsMe> yea, that sucks
<AlsMe> alright, so what firewire streaming device should I be using
<tgm4883> crystal on my pcHDTV though
<tgm4883> huh?
<tgm4883> you stream directly from the STB to your computer
<tgm4883> !firewire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewire - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<directhex> typically, your cable contract will mandate using an authorized set-top box, which you would need to obtain from your cable company
<directhex> in yankland, they have a legal requirement to offer FW on request
<tgm4883> yankland, sounds dirty
<directhex> filthy
<tgm4883> and fun :)
<AlsMe> so the STB, should have a firewire output
<tgm4883> in a perfect world, yes
<AlsMe> right
<AlsMe> thanks :)
<directhex> in a perfect world, cale cos would use regular DVB-C, and sell you a CAm on request
<AlsMe> why do they limit all this sheiB
<tgm4883> $$$
<AlsMe> meh..
<directhex> fear of the unknown
<directhex> teh digitals si teh piratz!
<AlsMe> like seriously.. why encrypt channels
<AlsMe> why not just let us view them
<AlsMe> without hastle
<AlsMe> drives me nuts.. and I'm just learning about all this stuff now
<directhex> encrypting isn't a problem. i don;t mind that. i mind being forced into using a set-top box to decryot, when the technoogy to do it otherwise is widely available
<AlsMe> its widely available where?
<AlsMe> why not buy off ebay
<AlsMe> and import ;)
<rogue780> tgm4883, sup?
<tgm4883> I was checking to see if you new anything about canada and cable
<directhex> AlsMe, because most of the time it's also illegal
<directhex> all depends on algorithms & contracts
<AlsMe> The Canadian Radio-television and Telecommunications Commission (CRTC) has adopted the same digital television standard for stations in Canada as the United States. The CRTC initially decided not to enforce a single date for transitioning to digital broadcasts, opting to let the economy decide when the switchover will occur.
<AlsMe> useful at all?
<directhex> for example, in poland, the polish satellite monopoly will sell you a CAM along with your subscription - a CAm can go into any capable tuner hardware like a set-top box or a dvb-s card, and allow you access to encrypted channels. conversely, Sky in the UK insist in their contract that only their sky-branded set top box is permitted, and those set-top boxes have integrated CAMs (using an encryption tech owned by sky's parent com
<directhex> pany). if you use the viewing card in an unauthorized box, it gets locked out & blanked within 2 weeks
<AlsMe> thanks guys...
<directhex> accessing encrypted content in an Open manner is possible, if a) a CAM exists for accessing your provider's encryption mechanism b) your contract allows use of said CAM
<AlsMe> I guess I'll wait a few more years
<directhex> i access some encrypted channels from over-the-air dvb-t, using an official branded CAM
<directhex> but i can't get sky, as they're violently against such technology
<AlsMe> well I just want HD sports like TSN
<AlsMe> and other Canadian stuff
<AlsMe> so I'll just stream it over the STB
<directhex> assuming yoru cable co allows you to
<directhex> they might not
<AlsMe> how will they know?
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> if the firewire port is disabled it wont matter
<AlsMe> righttt...
<AlsMe> well I'm with cogeco.ca
<AlsMe> so I'll check it out brb
<AlsMe> http://www.cogeco.ca/en/digital_boxes_o.html
<AlsMe> any good?
<AlsMe> I don't think there's an STB with cogeco.. unless that is it
<tgm4883> that would be an STB
<directhex> looks like moto to me?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> looks like mine
<tgm4883> only different color nubmers
<AlsMe> doesn't say anything about a firewire output
<directhex> well if it's a 6200, it has a firewire port
<directhex> the moto dct 6200 is the canonical example
<tgm4883> right, but just because it has a firewire port, doesn't mean it's active
<directhex> yeah, that'll require bitching to your cableco. http://broadband.motorola.com/consumers/products/dct6200/ definitely looks like it to me though
<AlsMe> cogeco*
<AlsMe> hehe
<AlsMe> I'll just call them up and ask if the port is active
<AlsMe> so the firewire port will go right to my pc .. and I won't need a capture card.. just mythtv?
<foxbuntu> AlsMe, good luck getting a CSR that knows what firewire is much less if its active
<AlsMe> then I'll speak to his manager and ask
<AlsMe> ;)
<foxbuntu> lol
<directhex> don't be surprised if they just say "no" to get rid of you
<AlsMe> we don't do that in Canada :)
<AlsMe> we're all pretty friendly here
<AlsMe> ... this price of the STB is a lot!!!
<AlsMe> wow.. 599.99 dollars
<AlsMe> anyways, thanks a lot guys
<AlsMe> I'm heading out
<MythbuntuGuest22> anyone around?
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<MythbuntuGuest22> <tgm4883_laptop> is the right place to get help with installing sasc-ng?
<tgm4883_laptop> i know nothing about sasc-ng
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried in #mythtv-users?
<MythbuntuGuest22> no what server is that channel on?
<tgm4883_laptop> same
<tgm4883_laptop> just /join #mythtv-users
<MythbuntuGuest22> k thx you
<tgm4883_laptop> on freenode
<tgm4883_laptop> but your on freenode so it should work
<tgm4883_laptop> unless the web app restricts that
<tgm4883_laptop> i forget how it is setup
<MythbuntuGuest22> cool i just on the java applet through the my web browser right now
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<tgm4883_laptop>  /join #mythtv-users
<tgm4883_laptop> that should work
<MythbuntuGuest22> cool will do i'll try with mirc as well
<MythbuntuGuest22> <tgm4883_laptop> also would you be able to help me out with a sound issue i'm mythbuntu?
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps
<MythbuntuGuest22> well its not working but it did detect my sound card its onboard alsa
<tgm4883_laptop> onboard?
<MythbuntuGuest22> yea its onboard
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, whats not working about it?
<MythbuntuGuest22> the sound isn't comming through my speakers
<tgm4883_laptop> no sound at all?
<MythbuntuGuest22> none at all
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tested outside of mythtv?
<MythbuntuGuest22> no i haven't actually i've checked the mixer setting everything seemed fine
<tgm4883_laptop> try something outside of mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest22> this is the mobo i have http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131214
<mindframe-> MythbuntuGuest22, should have gotten the abit
<MythbuntuGuest22> <mindframe-> how come?
<mindframe-> same chipset with a better design imo
<mindframe-> i like the built in hdmi instead of addon header
<MythbuntuGuest22> cool i like the amd 690 with hdmi but at the time got this linux drive from ati were shit
<MythbuntuGuest22> drivers*
<mindframe-> definitely dont get a 690g board
<mindframe-> not for linux htpc at least
<Nightcrlr> yeah i'm going to stick with this one for now
<Nightcrlr> so the abit board you are talking about is nvidia chipset wit hdmi out?
<mindframe-> yeah
<Nightcrlr> nice
<Nightcrlr> now i wish i did get that board
<mindframe-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813127028
<Nightcrlr> hdmi is so nice and clean
<mindframe-> not much better than dvi(picture quality wise)
<Nightcrlr> i didn't mean for video qualit but being able to pass 5.1 as well with smaller cleaner connet is nice
<Nightcrlr> does this board have the capability to pass audio through hdmi?
<mindframe-> yes but its not currently working in linux
<mindframe-> alsa has the issue listed as a major bug so it may or may not be fixed
<mindframe-> im using the optical anyway
<Nightcrlr> cool
<Nightcrlr> my onboard sound isn't working right now i have no idea why
<Nightcrlr> i've tested it with windows, and i've had it working with linux mce
<mindframe-> worked fine for me
<Nightcrlr> i'm using mythbuntu 710 right now... is there a quick command that i can type in terminal to update the sound drivers?
<mindframe-> i would lspci and make sure its detecting the device first
<mindframe-> then look in mixer and see if it shows the nvidia device
<Nightcrlr> yeah mixer is diplaying #0 HDA NVidia
<mindframe-> is volume cranked all the way up?
<Nightcrlr> yeah
<Nightcrlr> lspci and i see it is detected
<rhpot1991> anyone ever have problems with mythdvd throwing read errors?
<rhpot1991> 23:09:55: Error: DVDISOCopyThread dvd device read error
<Dr_willis> there seems to be some issues with the latest ubuntu and some dvd/cd/burners - Not sure what the exact problem is.. the forums seem to think its a kernel bugglet
<rhpot1991> this is the first dvd I have seen it happen on
<rhpot1991> requested another disc from netflix so we will see if that one works better or not
<Dr_willis> could been a bad blank dvd.. or are you ripping a dvd? ahh.. Hmm
<rhpot1991> I tried it on 2 different dvd burners too
<rhpot1991> ripping a dvd to an iso
<rhpot1991> to play from the hard drive
<Dr_willis> try the normal dd command perhaps?
<rhpot1991> nope, I have not
<Dr_willis> ive heard guys at work claim that some 'dvd's they cant copy with their windows software.. but i never bother with the stuff..
<rhpot1991> let me see if it will actually play
<rhpot1991> the rip starts, but fails a few minutes in every time
<rhpot1991> dvd doesn't look very badly damaged, but who know
<Dr_willis> I need to get one of those dvd/cd polishers one of these days
<rhpot1991> I have one, waste of money
<rhpot1991> basically sands down the disc then tries to repolish it
<rhpot1991> also I think netflix would be pissed if I did that and then sent it back
<rhpot1991> dvd playback crashed
<rhpot1991> maybe its just a bad disc
<rhpot1991> or some hackjob attempt at copy protection that breaks things
<Dr_willis> Im not sure how one can even copy protect a dvd more..
<Dr_willis> Id be irked that netflix sent me a bad disk. :) but im to cheap to rent dvds anyway
<Dr_willis> McDonolds has movies for $1 a day - im too cheap for that.
<rhpot1991> well they are gonna send me a new one out tomorrow
<rhpot1991> will be here friday
<rhpot1991> not like I don't have 2 others sitting here, and I'm not planning on watching them right this instance anyways
<rhpot1991> too busy playing mario galaxy...
<Dr_willis> Been thinking about getting that game..
<rhpot1991> your first mistake is considering anything McDonalds does acceptable
<rhpot1991> if you have a wii you should get it
<rhpot1991> it is absolutely fantastic
<Dr_willis> I dont have any other games for my wii at this time.. other then that bowling/boxing/sports game. :) been playing my old GC games.
<Dr_willis> been waiting for that harvest moon game. or somting else the wife can play also.
<rhpot1991> it really is a must own
<Dr_willis> I can wait for it to hit the bargin bins/used stores. :)
<rhpot1991> it has a 2 player mode, but I think its more for helping younger kids play
<rhpot1991> I prefer harvest moon games on the ds myself, I like the ability to close it and let it go to sleep so I can randomly play while watching tv or something
<Dr_willis> Wife just liked the farming game...
<Dr_willis> and a few  of the other simpiler "NintinDogs" ? i think game..
<rhpot1991> it is an addictive game
<rhpot1991> and people think you are strange for playing a farming game
<Dr_willis> She got mad at Harvest Moon on the SNES when her cow died..
<rhpot1991> hah
<Dr_willis> or was that on the PS. I forget..
<Dr_willis> She cant handle the real 3d world of a lot of the games.. she gets confused.
<Dr_willis> She does like the Wii bowling
<rhpot1991> you should grab a copy of wiiplay
<rhpot1991> well worth it when you consider its basically the price of a controller anyways
<Dr_willis> I think i got that and wii sports. :) they came with the wii when i got it some deal they had.
<rhpot1991> ah ok
<Dr_willis> thats it for my wii games.
<rhpot1991> big brain academy is pretty good, though a bit pricey for what you get IMO
<Dr_willis> Then i grabbed a wireless GC controller. and been playing GC games on my wii. I kept the GC so i can play GBA games on the TV :)
<rhpot1991> same here
<rhpot1991> also the part where ebgamestop offers you like $10 for your GC
<Dr_willis> I never did finish Zelda Wind Breaker, :) or the paper Mario yet.
<rhpot1991> both good games
<rhpot1991> zelda for the wii is good too
<Dr_willis> GC games are also down to like $10 each used now. :)
<rhpot1991> as is paper mario
<Dr_willis> Issue i have with the wii is that its hard for me to vedge out on the couch and play some of the games.. gotta be too mobile.. heh heh
<Dr_willis> too lazy to play the wii.
<rhpot1991> well thats the games you are playing
<rhpot1991> like mario galaxy, the extend of moving is shaking the wiimote to make mario do a spinmove
<rhpot1991> games like RE4 and metroid prime you just point at the screen
<Dr_willis> Noticed that way too many DS games are using the PEN thing also  when its not really needed.. just because they can i guess.
<rhpot1991> well its the obligatory "ds functionality" they have to toss in everything they make
<rhpot1991> zelda for the ds was pure stylus control though, and fantastic
<Dr_willis> and i aint going to even try it - because i hate the stylus. :)
<rhpot1991> you should go look for a demo somewhere
<rhpot1991> it works very very well
<rhpot1991> also things like the stylus pen help for longer gameplay
<rhpot1991> instead of using that tiny thing
<rhpot1991> I still think advance wars is the best ds game though, been out since launch and I still play it
<Dr_willis> Yep - i liked Advanced wars.. the sequal was neat in ways.. but it seemed that too many levels were just made tough by being outgunned at the start 10 to 1
<rhpot1991> I never really played the gba ones, just the ds one, but I played the heck out of that game
<rhpot1991> it was all about who you picked and what powers you used really
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. Im not even sure i got the DS one now that you mention it...
<Dr_willis> may have to check that out.
<rhpot1991> it came out when the ds did
<rhpot1991> so you could prob find a used copy cheap now
<Dr_willis> Oh wait i did. it had the upper and lower combat maps. i rember now..
<rhpot1991> new one will be out next year too
<rhpot1991> ya
<rhpot1991> that stuff was a pain
<rhpot1991> new one is going to have interweb play too
<rhpot1991> gonna disappear for a bit to play some galaxy
<Dr_willis> Hmm. What was that ball rolling into a bigger ball game.. wife may like tha tone
<MythbuntuGuest36> Hello! Is it possible with Mythtv to browse a CD so that, if it contains audio, video or picture files, whatch them without the need to import them?
<MythbuntuGuest36> hello
<MythbuntuGuest36> I have a question about how to turn off ACPI on boot up. I am new to XFCE.
<MythbuntuGuest36> How to do I turn ACPI on boot off? Any help will be greatly appreciated.
<directhex|bsp> add "noacpi" as a kernel boot parameter in menu.lst
<directhex|bsp> but turning off acpi is bad for your health. some modern systems won't boot without it
<MythbuntuGuest36> Maybe there is another option then, and I will describe the problem.
<MythbuntuGuest36> I have a motherboard with onboard video (GeForce6100). It also has a PCIe slot.
<MythbuntuGuest36> I want to add a PCIe card for DVI output.
<MythbuntuGuest36> When I do this, I first connect the video monitor to the analog out on the PCIe card.
<MythbuntuGuest36> The system boots to a black screen.
<MythbuntuGuest36> I do adjust the BIOS so that it initializes the PCIe first on boot.
<MythbuntuGuest36> The BIOS does not allow me to disable the onboard video and there is no jumper on the motherboard to disable it.
<MythbuntuGuest36> The PCIe card is a GeForce 8400GS.
<MythbuntuGuest36> What could cause the black screen from simply adding a PCIe card?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Could this be an ACPI issue?
<directhex|bsp> when  you say "boots to a black screen", there is never any output at all?
<MythbuntuGuest36> It has been a few days and I must go from memory...I believe that there was the boot up screen and the XFCE loading screen. But the desktop never shows up, it just goes black.
<MythbuntuGuest36> I do have the nv driver loaded.
<directhex|bsp> nv, the open-source unaccelerated 2d driver?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Yes..I have tried to use the proprietary driver with the onboard video, but this appears to be incompatible with the motherboard video because it will cause the system to boot to a black screen.
<MythbuntuGuest36> I am quite perplexed.
<directhex|bsp> well, ACPI is entirely irrelevant to the problem, that much is clear. can you post an xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log from a failed boot somewhere? retrieve them via a network if need be
<MythbuntuGuest36> To retrieve them from the network...I might need to first enable folder shares because when this happens I usually have to reinstall the system.
<MythbuntuGuest36> Do I need to use SSH or will enabling folder share be enough? I am new to XFCE.
<directhex|bsp> using ssh is significantly easier. you can transfer files using "scp remotemachine:/path/to/file ."
<MythbuntuGuest36> I won't need ssh if I use the suggested command?
<directhex|bsp> scp transfers a file from an ssh server. you need to install the "ssh" package on the machine
<MythbuntuGuest36> Lastly, if my memory is incorrect and the black screen appears all the way throughout the boot process with the PCIe card installed. Do you have the same advice (look at log files) or is there another possible fix?
<directhex|bsp> which board is this exactly?
<directhex|bsp> and out of curiosity, why are you using an aftermarket graphics card?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Sorry it took so long, I looked up the exact model. It is a Foxconn 6150K8MA-8EKRS (939 AMD)
<MythbuntuGuest36> I can only get the onboard video card working, which is a GeForce 6100 GPU. I would like to use a GeForce 8400GS PCIe that I just purchased.
<directhex|bsp> why, specifically, do you want to use an 8400gs?
<MythbuntuGuest36> I want to connect this to a TV and the 8400GS has TV out and the motherboard does not.
<MythbuntuGuest36> All very good questions...
<MythbuntuGuest36> I was thinking that this would be possible assuming that the proprietary nvidia drivers supports the videocard outputs.
<MythbuntuGuest36> Is there an alternate solution?
<directhex|bsp> which proprietary driver are you using? there are 3, only 1 of them supports your kit
<directhex|bsp> well. not quite. that's where it gets confusing. the onboard is supported by one driver, the discrete by another
<MythbuntuGuest36> I have only tried the proprietary nvidia driver from the repository.
<directhex|bsp> there are three in the repository. only one will work with an 8400
<MythbuntuGuest36> It would be the new proprietary driver.
<MythbuntuGuest36> Not the legacy.
<directhex|bsp> definitely nvidia-glx-new and not nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<MythbuntuGuest36> Yes, the nvidia-glx-new is what I have installed.
<MythbuntuGuest36> Is there another solution for getting video out to TV?
<directhex|bsp> okay, i need to see the log & config file then
<MythbuntuGuest36> I know that the PVR-350 has TV out, but this seems like it has its own issues.
<directhex|bsp> an enormous pile of them, completely unrelated to my last question
<MythbuntuGuest36> I will obtain the log and config file tonight after I return from work.
<MythbuntuGuest36> directhex - thank you so much for helping me and giving me advice. It is hugely appreciated.
<MythbuntuGuest36> I will return with the necessary information. Again, many thanks for giving me a direction to a possible solution.
<sebrock> How can I set mythbuntu to turn off screen after 15 minutes of inactivity?
<sebrock> right now it is only turning on a black screensaver
<rhpot1991> boy this mybook drive is driving me crazy
<rhpot1991> it seemed to be working well after I changed my fstab to better suit a usb drive, but my system lost it today, isn't even seeing /dev/sdc right now
<directhex|bsp> don't refer to removable media usnig /dev/sd*
<directhex|bsp> use /dev/disk/by-uuid (or UUID= in fstab)
<rhpot1991> I do do UUID in my fstab
<rhpot1991> just trying to xfs_check it using /dev/sdc1
<rhpot1991> machine can't even fdisk /dev/sdc right now (I'm at work so I can't do anything else)
<rhpot1991> I'll have to unplug it and plug it back in when I get home from work and see what happens then, I'll probably take it back to circuit city and see if I can get it exchanged for a new one
<padan> does anyone have a recomendation for a remote control?
<padan> would like to use it to control other media components if possible
<tgm4883> MCEUSB2
<tgm4883> although it doesn't control other media components except your tv
<rhpot1991> padan what kind of tuner do you have?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: do your dvd rips ever time out?
<padan> I just use mythtv for streaming media i already have
<padan> no capturing
<padan> tgm, this is from hauppauge ?
<rhpot1991> http://www.amazon.com/Kinamax-RC-MCE-Control-Receiver-Windows/dp/B000VCOMYW/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1196975448&sr=8-3
<rhpot1991> is what tgm is saying
<rhpot1991> actually thats not an official m$ one
<rhpot1991> I searched on amazon for 'mce remote' and you get a bunch of them there
<padan> oh
<padan> anything that is offical microsoft media center crap?
<padan> that works by default?
<padan> more or less
<rhpot1991> I believe so, though I don't have one
<padan> ok
<padan> then i will just run over to crapbuy and see what they ahve
<rhpot1991> I'd call first
<rhpot1991> when I was looking for one I showed up at my best buy and they didn't have any
<padan> please... like the people that work at best buy know the difference between a remote control and a car stereo
<rhpot1991> true
<rhpot1991> you can check in store on their website
<padan> true
<rhpot1991> I ended up getting a hauppauge tuner and I use the remote that came with that
<JThundley> good stuff
<padan> do those crap stick usb tuners work with  mythtv?
<rhpot1991> if it interests you, I use a one for all universal remote for a box that has a hauppauge card in it
<padan> i think i have one of those hdtv ones lying around
<rhpot1991> you can program them to use the hauppauge codes
<rhpot1991> also the logitecs will do the same
<rhpot1991> I think most don't, its hit or miss
<padan> i have one of the harmonys now
<rhpot1991> cheapest bet would be to get get an IR receiver and use that, though your cheapest receiver might be the one that comes with the mce remote
<padan> ya thats what im reading
<tgm4883> get a serial ir reciever and use whatever remote you want
<tgm4883> anyway back to work
<mindframe-> is mplayer compiled for multithreading by default?
<mindframe-> (the version in mythbuntu)
<directhex> if you mean the h264 codec, no, it's too old
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-07
<mindframe-> any idea why mplayer wont start my videos?  it just says 'loading xxxxxxxx' then goes back to video browser
<mindframe-> im getting a segfault when trying to run mplayer on 64bit arch
<vvarder> Quick question for anyone who can help...autotranscode as an option during a recording schedule doesn't work for me - but flagging commercials does.  I've looked on the Wiki but haven't found the nugget I need, am I missing a service or some configuration?
<MythbuntuGuest68> Hi all, when I first installed mythweb I could download recordings right off it, now all of a sudden its trying to launch some application... any idea how to fix it?
<mindframe-> anyone familiar with the mplayer-rar.pl script?
<justinh> morning all
<justinh> how is it possible to make mythfrontend (built myself) start automatically in the default mythbuntu session? I've tried playing with .dmrc & .config/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.rc to no avail. I assume I'm missing some simple bit of info but I'm out of ideas right now
<justinh> nm.  sorted it
<rhpot1992> 2007-12-06 21:31:02.929 MPEGRec(/dev/video0) Error: Error getting codec params using old IVTV ioctl
<rhpot1992>                         eno: Bad address (14)
<rhpot1992> is that error anything to worry about?
<rhpot1992> then I got this: 2007-12-06 22:26:08.239 RingBuf(/mythtv/recordings/1001_20071206213100.mpg): Invalid file (fd -1) when opening '/mythtv/recordings/1001_20071206213100.mpg'.
<rhpot1992> and eventually the box locked up
<rhpot1992> seems it created the file but for some reason couldn't write to it, as its only a byte in size
<rhpot1992> perms are fine, it recorded everything else
<eric[d]> hey all, I'm still getting my feet wet with myth on ubuntu, and I thought I'd ask for some advice...
<eric[d]> I'm running myth on standard fiesty, and am thinking of moving to a mythbuntu install, which runs on gutsy
<eric[d]> should I upgrade my box to standard gutsy first, then install the mythbuntu components?
<eric[d]> I'm running a box with two tuners: a Hauppage PVR-250 and an ATI All-in-Wonder.
<eric[d]> The ATI card has started intermittently become "unavailable", and a reboot doesn't help
<eric[d]> I'm hoping a standard mythbuntu install will help(?).
<eric[d]> Thanks in advance, I'll sit back for a while. =)
<superm1> eric[d], surprised to hear you've had any luck with the all-in-wonder in the first place
<superm1> but i'd say, go for the upgrade from feisty->gutsy first
<superm1> and if things are smooth, add on the mythbuntu components
<superm1> if for some reason they're not smooth, backup whatever you need and then install from the live disk
<eric[d]> I was able to get the AIW to work using the custom firmware surprisingly quickly
<eric[d]> getting it to tune in any channels was the hard part.
<eric[d]> thanks for the advice.
<superm1> eric[d], interesting
<superm1> i've not heard of this custom firmware
<superm1> do you have some documentation you can point me to for some (light) reading upon the matter?
<eric[d]> I may have misspoke, it's not custom to the AIW per se. Let me double check what I did
<eric[d]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Feisty_hardware_list
<superm1> is it an HD TV wonder?
<eric[d]> I had to download and run a script to d/l the firmware
<eric[d]> heh, yes
<eric[d]> my bad
<superm1> oh okay that makes a lot more sense
<eric[d]> I see it listed here under fiesty, but not under gutsy. Would that be a problem, you think?
<eric[d]> ah, I can look that up.
<eric[d]> I'm sure that's documented on the myth site somewhere
<superm1> it's supported under gutsy, just that page for gutsy probably hasn't had anyone update it with a "verified" mark
<superm1> whereas the hardware on the feisty page has had someone ack it
<superm1> should be the same situation though with just needing the firmware
<eric[d]> well, I suppose I could do it.
<superm1> there are plenty of cards that use that driver otherwise
<eric[d]> cool. I'm feeling optimistic (famous last words). I'll give it a try over the weekend. Thanks!
<superm1> have fun :)
<superm1> if you end up needing to use the mythbuntu disk, hopefully it goes very smooth, that's it goal.
<eric[d]> yeah, I'm tempted to do a backup and fresh install just to get every component talking to the others in the way they expect.
<eric[d]> superm1: heh, just saw you in a thread on the ubuntu forums
<eric[d]> Thanks again, superm1
<pdragon> my parents get free HD channels on their TV by tuning to stations between others (like 67.5). Would the HDHomrun be the thing to get for them to be able to record those channels plus the other normal ones?
<pdragon> would like to make them a mythtv box
<pdragon> they don't have a digital box or anything from the cable company
<bendailey> pdragon: yes hdhomerun should work great
<pdragon> any idea whether schedulesdirect.org gets those in-between HD channels for their listings?
<pdragon> or just have to check and see?
<bendailey> are they getting them via cable feed or off the air?
<pdragon> cable feed
<pdragon> just the same cable line they've had forever
<pdragon> only reason they have those channels now is cause of the new tv they got
<bendailey> you will have to check schedules direct then
<bendailey> yeah their new tv has a ATSC/QAM tuner which is what the hdhomerun has 2 of
<pdragon> ahh ok
<pdragon> thanks :)
<bendailey> schedules direct has a 7 day free trial period so you can check for lineups without a commitment
<ejk> I was able to map over the air schedules to my HD tuner card's channels using schedules direct
<pdragon> perfect. that was my only real concern about building them one
<pdragon> oh, i'd still get them an SD account for their regular stuff anyway even if it didn't have the inbetween HD ones
<pdragon> was just curious if anyone else had seen if their SD account had them in it
<ejk> I have that exact setup
<ejk> I have 2 lineups from Schedules Direct: one for comcast, one as Local Antenna listings that map to the HD tuner's channels
<bendailey> pdragon: the hdhomerun will not do "regular cable" just a clarification
<pdragon> hmm... how does that work then when they want to record things on regular chanels?
<ejk> all the unencrypted HD channels on comcast have the same channel number as the Antenna channels so they line up perfectly
<ejk> They'll see two guides, one for regular cable, and one for the HD channels
<bendailey> you will need an ntsc capture card probably one with a hardware mpeg encoder
<pdragon> like a regular hp150?
<bendailey> yeah
<bendailey> here is a list: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Video_capture_card#Analog_Hardware-Encoding_Cards
<pdragon> yeah, i have an hp150 myself in my mythbox
<pdragon> ejk: how does that work with multiple guides? they see one guide when tuned to regular channels and a different guide when tuned to HD?
<bendailey> you could opt for a kworld ATSC-115 which does ATSC/QAM as wells as NTSC without hardware encoder in one card but you have to create dependencies on tuners
<bendailey> pdragon: you will have one guide with all channels in the case of duplicate contents you can set a priority to the HD tuners to get used first
<bendailey> pdragon: I should clairfy that I can only speak for the svn version so if something isn't true for you my apologizes but it will be coming
<pdragon> well, before i'd go building it, i'd probably post all my hardware to the forums and see if it's a workable solution
<pdragon> didn't know they had all-in-one cards like that
<pdragon> any disadvantage to not having a hardware encoder for the NTSC stuff?
<bendailey> your main cpu will be busy encoding captured video
<pdragon> so, just get a better CPU in it, and it would be fine?
<directhex|bsp> there are several limitations on the file format used by lamegrabbers
<bendailey> yeah cpu encoding isn't super tasking but it does burn cycles
<directhex|bsp> e.g. capture from a digital tuner card will just work, over a network, with non-myth things like a ps3, but that's not the case with framegrabber output
<bendailey> directhex|bsp: when have you had problems iwthe the file format?
<directhex|bsp> it's also very low quality video
<directhex|bsp> bendailey, NUV? since forever. nothing except myth understands it
<bendailey> directhex|bsp: understand I never watch video on anything but myth
<pdragon> so stuff recorded on regular channels would look like crap? :/
<bendailey> it will look good but will be playable by only myth
<pdragon> that's fine
<pdragon> iffy reviews of that all-in-one card
<pdragon> seems a lot of people having sound problems and bad NTSC quality
<bendailey> pdragon: possible I only use off air ATSC
<pdragon> hmmm... looking like the better (but more expensive) choice is separate HD and NTSC tuners
<pdragon> honestly, i think most of the stuff they still watch/record is NTSC. might be best to just get them an hp150 and if they want to record HD stuff, get them an HDHomerun later
<pdragon> actually, hp500. need dual tuner
<padan> I just got the pinnacle mce kit and I am trying to get lirc setup.  I have it setup for mceusb2, the module is loaded, but I have no actual device loading up (eg. ls /dev/lirc* just returns the daemon driver, /dev/lircd)
<padan> i am assuming that for some reason the ir/usb receiver is not working
<padan> it is seen in lsusb: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2304:0225 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex]
<padan> any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<ejk> sry pdragon was afk for a while
<ejk> yes, you see a separate guide on each tuner, but the full guide shows them together
<sebrock> anyone knows if pad2keys-patch is included in mythbuntu 7.10? or if it is possible to patch the source?
<sebrock> is the lirc source even included in mythbuntu?
<superm1_> sebrock, you can apt-get source
<superm1_> it's on the deb-src repositories
<superm1_> the source isn't shipped on disk though to save space
<pdragon> ejk: cool thanks
<superm1_> sebrock, which patch are you referring to
<superm1_> for pad2keys?
<sebrock> superm1_ so can I apply it to the source, compile and just replace the lirc_imon and lirc_dev?
<superm1_> sebrock, if its for a kernel module, that's a little more troublesome
<sebrock> superm1_ its a patch that makes a sertain PAD working on the imon remote
<superm1_> can you point me at the patch?
<superm1_> i can double check
<sebrock> sure hold on
<sebrock> superm1_ http://www.brakemeier.de/electronics/vdr/lirc-imon.html
<sebrock> I have no idea why this is not in lirc sources already
<superm1_> Okay that isn't in ours no
<superm1_> if you want to see it in hardy though, file a bug in LP against lirc with that patch referred to and/or attached
<sebrock> hm, how do I get this into my lirc_imon and lirc_dev sources?
<superm1_> i would also say that you should send a message to the lirc-list and see if you can get this applied upstream
<superm1_> okay well so to apply this...
<sebrock> superm1_ I think someone did this but it was rejected and told to put into lirc bugs instead
<padan> i have a more or less clean install of mythbuntu and i need to modify one the code for mceusb2 to include my remote, but when I try and autoconf the lirc cvs I get this: error: possibly undefined macro: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<padan> any ideas as to why?
<superm1_> padan, did you apt-get builddep lirc?
<superm1_> sebrock, so start out by getting the build dependencies for lirc
<superm1_> by apt-get build-dep lirc
<sebrock> ok
<superm1_> and then apt-get source lirc
<sebrock> ok
<superm1_> and then apt-get devscripts
<padan> nope, i'll give that shot
<superm1_> sebrock, and then you will apply the patch to that lirc tree that you have
<sebrock> ok
<superm1_> and then you will increment the changelog version via dch
<superm1_> dch -i
<superm1_> is what will do it
<sebrock> what is the last bit?
<superm1_> it makes sure that the package doesn't conflict with anything
<superm1_> so the current version is
<sebrock> can I then remove the source?
<superm1_> 0.8.2-0ubuntu8
<superm1_> well after you build this and install the deb yeah
<superm1_> your version will be 0.8.2-0ubuntu8+sebrock1
<sebrock> will it overwrite the lirc I have installed now?
<superm1_> it will replace the package
<sebrock> or do I have to clean this first
<superm1_> that way if things don't work you can roll back to the old package
<superm1_> you are going to be building a deb out of this
<sebrock> ok
<sebrock> the deb how?
<superm1_> well once you make the new changelog entry
<superm1_> you type
<superm1_> debuild
<superm1_> and then it will build everything and make you all the .deb's
<sebrock> ok
<sebrock> well, I'll try
<sebrock> is this the easiest way of patching?
<superm1_> well this is the "cleanest"
<superm1_> because if things fail, you just open synaptic and roll the package back
<sebrock> ok, so it saves the old package somehow?
<superm1_> well the old package is just pulled from http if necessary
<superm1_> if you roll back
<sebrock> ok
<sebrock> thanks I'll try it
<superm1_> sebrock, hopefully that works out well
<sebrock> however, you can consider putting the patch into your sources aswell
<superm1_> sebrock, please file a bug against lirc
<sebrock> I cant imagine anyone with this remote that doesnt want this
<sebrock> I'll do
<superm1_> sebrock, and i'll get to it next time i update lirc
<superm1_> otherwise will most definitely forget :)
<sebrock> alright
<sebrock> thank you!
<superm1_> sebrock, okay i need to be running for a little bit here.  if you run into difficulties that no one else in the room can help you with, ping superm1 and i'll get to it when i get back later on tonight
<padan> ok I just finished installing lirc from source and i have /dev/lirc now... irw starts and doesn't crash lircd, which is nice, but when I hit buttons on the remote, nothing is coming up in irw
<sebrock> superm1_ just saw this: 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1 includes the patches
<sebrock> Hardy rep that is
<superm1_> sebrock, oh so i did apply it to hardy then :)
<superm1_> see i forget these things easily
<superm1_> easier solution for you then
<superm1_> grab the sources for hardy
<superm1_> and build them
<superm1_> sebrock, dget http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lirc/lirc_0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<superm1_> sebrock, then dpkg-source -x *.dsc
<superm1_> and then switch into the directory
<superm1_> and type debuild
<cornell_work> I've got a problem...  Myth is trying to auto-expire tv episodes whose files aren't there anymore.  It throws an error to the log.  Log  fills up drive, Myth hangs.  How can I stop it from trying to auto-expire?  Or, auto-expire these files?
<wsuetholz> can you go into view recordings and delete them?
<directhex> why aren't the files there anymore?
<cornell_work> wsuetholz: they're not there
<cornell_work> directhex: Had an lvm failure.  They were lost.
<directhex> try to delete the recordings. worst case, remove them from the sql table
<cornell_work> I mean, I assume that's the case, the only files in the recorded list were recorded in the past week or two.
<cornell_work> Do you know which sql table?
<cornell_work> Or could I just update them with some flag?
<directhex> "recorded" i think
<directhex> off the top of my head
<cornell_work> Could I just create, touch, those file names and let it "expire" them?
<Jeff_D> hey is anyone around who can help?
<Jeff_D> i'm having a bit of a set back
<Jeff_D> well if anyone comes back ill be here
<padan> i think i have my remote almost setup, but i need to use irrecord to create the config file.  however, when I use irrecord, about 60 or so dots into the recording, it crashes with this error:
<directhex> you need to state your problem, you don't ask to ask
<padan> irrecord: could not find gap.
<padan> irrecord: gap not found, can't continue
<padan> it doesn't happen on any particular key
<padan> anyone know why this is happening?
<Jeff_D> well my problem is basically this. I'm installing mythbuntu on a computer. I select the first option which is something like "install on hard drive". then i go through the loading process, and when i get to a screen thats supposed to have white writing, 2 icons, and a bar at the top the picture is all distorted. it looks like i have 4 blurry desktops on my one screen.
<directhex> ati graphics card?
<Jeff_D> yes
<directhex> notice how i guessed that detail, without you mentioning it? what does that suggest
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: you around?
<Jeff_D> its not compatable is it?
<padan> ati hasn't been as forthcoming with linux developers as nvidia has, but basic 2d support is availbale for the majority of ati cards, 3d support and hw acceleration is available with the ati driver from ati
<directhex> random screwups is not uncommon
<padan> i had no problems with the new radeon series after installing hte newest ati driver
<Jeff_D> so i should try updating the driver before running the instaliation?
<padan> no you have to do it after installation
<padan> i do not know why you get the error you are getting
<Jeff_D> well i might be able to rough it through with screen shots
<padan> if that doesn't work you could always just try installing ubuntu and hten myth tv over that
<Jeff_D> yes good point
<padan> ive long since moved to nvidia for desktop machines
<padan> but i still have a radeon in my laptop
<Jeff_D> yes i had a nvidia actually but it wouldnt fit inside the case
<Jeff_D> so i moved to a radeion because its cut out in the area where a part had to lay
<Jeff_D> Linux X86 or X86_64 driver?
<padan> what processor do you have?
<padan> intel or amd?
<Jeff_D> intel
<padan> go with x86 then
<Jeff_D> ok, thank you for all your help
<padan> gl
<directhex> padan, that's a bit of an all-encompasing suggestion isn't it? intel has been 64-bit since late pentium 4's
<padan> they do
<padan> but the standard core-dou type line is 32bit
<padan> is it not?
<padan> desktop procs
<padan> i know the xeon line is 64
<directhex> core 1 was never released as a desktop cpu
<directhex> core 2 is 64-bit
<directhex> pentium-d is 64 bit as well
<directhex> the new "pentium dual core"
<directhex> and even celeron these days
<padan> ok well 32bit will work no matter what intel processor he has
<padan> 64 may or may not
<padan> it also depends if he installed the 32bit binaries of mythbuntu
<padan> or thre 64
<directhex> yes, that's a rather big question
<Jeff_D> :O
<padan> i was basically assuming that if he had amd then he may have dl'ed something like 'amd64' disk
<padan> :)
<padan> but its nice to know that the intels are 64bit for hte most part
<sebrock> superm1, did I talk to you before?
<sebrock> superm1, I installed 0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1 from repository by adding hardy to my sources.list. However, I still cant see any reaction on the PAD using irw command
<sebrock> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/lirc/0.8.3~pre1-0ubuntu1
<sebrock> changelog says it should be there
<sebrock> anything I need to do extra?
<Jeff_D> i think im going to install ubuntu first then mythtv
<Jeff_D> oh maybe not
<Jeff_D> it calmed down
<Jeff_D> ya im going to install ubuntu first. its like a cartoon. every time i move closer everything starts moving again
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, ping
<tgm4883> Jeff_D, did you try the safe graphics mode?
<MythbuntuGuest07> Hi,  I got a question about mythbuntu.  I just built my PVR and tried to boot the CD last night.  I downloaded the AMD64 build and put the CD in.  It boot the CD and I chose Start Mythbuntu.  My screen went blank.   I waited for around 5 minutes, and then gave up for the night and went to bed.  It may just be because I didn't wait long enough, but it seemed wierd that the Monitor turned off.  When I have installed ubuntu on other computer
<tgm4883> what video card?
<MythbuntuGuest07> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16814127297
<MythbuntuGuest07>  MSI NX8500GT
<tgm4883> does the motherboard have onboard video?
<MythbuntuGuest07> yes
<MythbuntuGuest07> i believe so
<MythbuntuGuest07> i'll look it up on newegg
<tgm4883> is it possible that it's trying to use the onboard video?
<MythbuntuGuest07> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16813135039
<MythbuntuGuest07> yea it has onboard video
<tgm4883> 6100, not bad
<MythbuntuGuest07> I thought about that, and tried pluggin in the monitor on the onboard, but there was still no signal
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> have you tried the safe graphics mode?
<MythbuntuGuest07> then again, i was really tired last night when i was doing this.  When i get off work, I am going to try again
<MythbuntuGuest07> No, I didn't.  I tried the Check for CD Defects, but when I ran that - the monitor turned off again, and I coudln't see the results
<MythbuntuGuest07> btw, thanks tgm4883 for the help.  I talked to you yesterday about C2D and HD and HDHomeRun.
<tgm4883> np
<tgm4883> i'd try the safe graphics mode and see if that works for yo
<MythbuntuGuest07> k, thanks.  I'll try it when I get off work.  I should have thought of that last night
<mindframe-> MythbuntuGuest07, safe graphics mode is best bet.  After installation is complete go get the nvidia beta drivers and install them.
<mindframe-> tgm4883, no surprise that LG still hasnt responded to my request for the specs on that TV.
<mindframe-> i ended up using my girlfriends 30" olevia LCD
<mindframe-> LG moved to the bedroom with the xbox
<tgm4883> kinda a little surprised
<Jeff_D> (16:17:44) (tgm4883) Jeff_D, did you try the safe graphics mode? <- no im about to try that, thank you
<tgm4883> LG at least sticks the RS232 commands in their books
<mindframe-> well they were claiming that "your TV is not meant to be hooked up to a computer so we don't provide refresh rates for it"
<mindframe-> i love the picture on that tv though
<mindframe-> slim CRT
<tgm4883> how do you have it hooked up?
<mindframe-> i HAD it hooked up via HDMI
<tgm4883> what TV is it again?
<mindframe-> LG 32FS4D-UC
<mindframe-> also known as 30FS4D
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> from the manual
<tgm4883> Check the image on your TV set. There may be noise associated with the resolution, vertical pattern, contrast or brightness in HDMI
<tgm4883> Source Devices. If noise is present, change the HDMI Source Devices to another resolution, change the refresh rate or adjust the bright-
<tgm4883> ness and contrast on the menu until the picture is clear.
<tgm4883> "oh just change the refresh rate, ok"
 * tgm4883 blows up tv
<Jeff_D> well it works in safe graphics mode
<Jeff_D> so should i continue to install and then update the graphics driver?
<tgm4883> Jeff_D, I would say yes
<Jeff_D> ok, thanks
 * Jeff_D runs into other room
<padan> does anyone know what it means when irrecord says this: irrecord: could not find gap.
<padan> i am trying to map out the buttons for a pinnacle mceusb2 remote
<tgm4883> padan, what are you using for an IR receiver?
<padan> its what comes with "pinnacle remote kit for windows media center"
<padan> shows up as
<padan> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 2304:0225 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex]
<padan> there are some forum posts floating around talking about how to get it working with mceusb2
<padan> but you are supposed to map out your own config
<padan> at least from what other people are saying
<williammanda_> hey guys
<williammanda_> anyone have a snapstream firefly remote?
<williammanda_> i have two now and they both operate on the same channel frequency
<sebrock> superm1, your there?
<sebrock> aw man...
<sebrock> I need some help here: I've installed this: lircd 0.8.3pre1 from ubuntu rep. According to this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-patches/2007-October/013993.html it should inlcude pad2keys right?
<williammanda__> not sure
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-08
<MythbuntuGuest14> <MythbuntuGuest68> Hi all, when I first installed mythweb I could download recordings right off it, now all of a sudden its trying to launch some application... any idea how to fix it?
<sebrock> I want to make the server do a stream
<sebrock> your problem is due to an application you set as default, you have to change that in your OS
<MythbuntuGuest14> I just want to download the .nuv file and save to disk
<justinh> any gutsy experts in the place? looking for a way to stop eth0 being reconfigured at boot time.  just converted an install to netboot with nfsroot and er,  the kernel is panicing at http://www.pastebin.ca/808879
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest14, did you try right clicking and save file as?
<MythbuntuGuest14> yeah, but no responce...mythweb serves links as myth://192.168.0.202:6543/1063_20071207023000.nuv
<williammanda__> hey tgm
<williammanda__> you use rf remotes....maybe snapstream firefly?
<tgm4883_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry
<MythbuntuGuest16> can anyone help me get windows to detect my htpc on my network?
<MythbuntuGuest77> Hello everyone
<Mikey7047> I will post my question in case anyone comes back from idle:  I just installed the newest mythbuntu (it's been months I think the last version I had was Edgy) and my picture quality is terrible, where it used to work perfectly fine.  I just installed ivtv drivers which I'm not even sure if that was the right thing to do or not and it didn't help and I am at a loss for what to do next.  I am using a PVR-150 and Gutsy version 
<MythbuntuGuest16> can anyone help me get windows to detect my htpc on my network?
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest16, detect what specifically?
<MythbuntuGuest16> windows isnt seeing the htpc on the network
<Mikey7047> You need to setup samba if you haven't already
<MythbuntuGuest16> have
<MythbuntuGuest16> and have set tcp/ip settings in windows
<MythbuntuGuest16> is there anything particular that has to be done       just need to move the files from this comp over to the htpc
<directhex> okay, file sharing
<directhex> you never actually said that
<directhex> install samba, configure a share. i'm not sure how much of that can be done from mythbuntu-control-center
<MythbuntuGuest16> i have the sharing setup in windows
<MythbuntuGuest16> i know   not many options there
<MythbuntuGuest16> the folders are shared in mythbuntu but they dont show on this pc
<MythbuntuGuest16> strange
<Mikey7047> did you setup the workgroups correctly on both computers also?
<MythbuntuGuest16> like the same name   yeah
<directhex> open a cmd.exe window, try to ping the linux machine by ip address
<directhex> if that works, start/run, type \\linuxmachineipaddress\
<MythbuntuGuest16> hmm timed out bit it shows as a connected device under the router config device list
<MythbuntuGuest16> should i go in and assign a static ip or let it auto config?
<directhex> does your DHCP server (usually your router) provide a reliable IP address to all your machines, which remains the same between reboots (including router reboots)? if not, then yes, assign a static IP
<MythbuntuGuest16> yeah the router pretty muchs keeps them the same
<MythbuntuGuest16> any other suggestions     should i be seing a valid ip in ifconfig
<MythbuntuGuest16> tried to ping the router and the other computer from the terminal and it says network unreachable ?
<williammanda__> anyone use snapstream firefly or X10 remote?
<rhpot1991> I don't but I have seen them mentioned in the mythtv users mailing list before
<RockHound> hi everyone. I seem to have a problem between the ears in that I am somehow "loosing" recordings. That means they do not show up once recorded in the Media->Recordings ... They are not expired by the backend ... could someone please help me clear this up? I might just misunderstand this.
<RockHound> media->recordings only shows the "Live TV" recordings ...
<Holger> RockHound: the recordnings are catagorized by live recordings and timed
<RockHound> doh ... a filter was active
<MythbuntuGuest46> Hi All
<MythbuntuGuest46> directhx earlier this week helped me with some video display problem.
<MythbuntuGuest46> I managed to do what was suggested and have returned for additional instruction if anyone would be kind enough to tell me what I need to do.
<MythbuntuGuest46> The problem I am having is getting Xorg.conf with the correct settings to display a picture on the monitor.
<MythbuntuGuest46> My motherboard has onboard video (vidia 6150) and I want to use a PCIe card.
<MythbuntuGuest46> Xorg.conf will only recognize the onboard video and I don't know how to get it to recognize the PCIe card.
<MythbuntuGuest46> Can anyone help?
<MythbuntuGuest46> What lspci command to display only video devices?
<MythbuntuGuest46> I figured it out, the command to use is lspci -X | grep -i "vga\|display"
<MythbuntuGuest46> I was able to reconfigure xorg and specify the bus ID of the pcie video card and it works now. I will post a detailed description of the issue and the fix on the mythbuntu section of the mythbuntu forum.
<sebrock> ping superm1_
<sebrock> superm1_, I need your help :D
<sebrock> !last superm1_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last superm1_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebrock> !seen superm1_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen superm1_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1_> hi
<superm1_> i just got here
<superm1_> sebrock, you here?
<padan> superm1_: how can i toubleshoot an error from irremote when it says unable to find gap?
<padan> it doesn't seem to happen on any particular button
<padan> or at after any particular amount of button presses
<sebrock> superm1_, !!
<sebrock> seems we pass each other all the time :D
<sebrock> superm1_, however, I changed my sources and got the precompiled lirc package thats in the hardy rep. But the PAD keys still wont work :(
<sebrock> lircd --version says: lircd 0.8.3pre1 || according to the changelog it should inlcude pad2keys right?
<superm1_> sebrock,
<superm1_> um
<superm1_> there is another step beyond that
<superm1_> because of the way the kernel modules are handled
<superm1_> you will have  to have lirc-modules-source from the hardy package too
<superm1_> and then build it with module assistant
<sebrock> superm1_, can you tell me how I do this?
<superm1_> install lirc-modules-source
<superm1_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure lirc-modules-source
<superm1_> sudo m-a update,prepare
<superm1_> sudo m-a a-i lirc
<sebrock> so that will replace the one I have now then?
<superm1_> well it will build some new ones and install them
<superm1_> there will be something else to do still though
<superm1_> get this prat done though
<sebrock> Why is it not included in the version in hardy rep?
<superm1_> the modules aren't shipped in that package
<superm1_> they are shipped in a kernel package
<sebrock> Damn, are you here tomorrow, I have to go now...
<superm1_> but since you can't use a hardy kernel
<sebrock> aww....
<superm1_> you have to build them manually in that case
<sebrock> maybe it is easied to do as you described yesterday?
<superm1_> well that still requires you to do this
<sebrock> and first remove this package altogether
<sebrock> oh ok... em
<superm1_> i'll be around
<superm1_> dont know what time
<superm1_> but i'll be around at some point
<sebrock> hmm...
<sebrock> ok, I'll try to contact you then
<sebrock> thanks though
<superm1_> ok np[
<KjetilK> http://www.mythbuntu.org/documentation/mythbuntu_installation.pdf gives me 403 right now
<KjetilK> does anybody here have privileges on the site?
<tgm4883_laptop> KjetilK, it's being worked on thanks
<KjetilK> tgm4883_laptop: ok, thank you!
<KjetilK> I'm working on setting up my Hauppauge PVR-150 remote, and apparently it didn't just work out of the box, but is what is in the mythtv wiki http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_PVR-150 at all relevant for a mythbuntu setup?
<Daviey> KjetilK: the manual link is fixed
<KjetilK> Daviey: thanks!
 * KjetilK feels a bit lost, but people had told me it is as anticipated ;-)
<KjetilK> the docs are very much needed, of course :-)
 * Dr_willis wakes up
<Dr_willis> Hmm. I got my 150 all set up. that one dialog/box dident select it by default however - i 'knew' to select the Right entry in there. :)
<Dr_willis> problem i had 3with the remote was that there seems to be 3 different ones.. (dog bone? and some other descriptions) wasemt sure what one i had.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2007-12-09
<bluec99> anyone had issues with encrypted DVD on mythbuntu?
<bluec99> had an original build where i started with mythbuntu and added gnome user environment
<bluec99> on that build could watch and import DVD
<bluec99> rebuilt and only installed mythbuntu, no desktop environment.
<bluec99> now I cannot watch the same DVD.
<bluec99> have tried playing DVD in mplayer and XINE first, but still no go
<bluec99> seems like unlock code is not sent to drive
<protonchris> Do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<bluec99> that appears to be the problem.  loaded it up and working now.  Thanks!
<MythbuntuGuest28> hello?
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok -- just gonna post my question -- i'm setting up an old pc to run mythbuntu 7.10. however, on boot, i get to the "mybuntu" splash screen, but when it finishes loading my monitor just shuts off. is this a video card issue? i'm running an old radeon card (don't know what kind)
<MythbuntuGuest28> any help would be appreciated. i noticed in the install doc that the radeon cards don't have great results, but i wanted to know if this issue is definitely a vid-card thing
<williammanda0822> hey guys
<williammanda0822> anyone have any ideas on how I can set different channel frequencies for a snapstream firefly remote
<williammanda0822>  does anyone know how to post on Gossamer Threads?
<nettow0822_> how do you find out if your nickname is currently used and how do you set the password? This is for freenode.
<bluec99> nettow0822, i believe you can use this for freenode nicknames: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bluec99> williammanda0822, you post to gossamert threads simply by sending email to mythtv-users@mythtv.org
<bluec99> nettow0822, i believe you can use this for freenode nicknames: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<nettow0822> ty
<nettow0822> how could you tell I was having problems?
<nettow0822> I just went through the link you gave
<MythbuntuGuest85> I can't get mythbuntu to boot into the LiveCD Environment
<MythbuntuGuest85> I can get to the menu, but if I choose Stat mythbuntu, the screen turns off and doesnt seem to come back up
<MythbuntuGuest85> i tried Safe Graphics mode.  The screen turned off for about 3-5 minutes, then came back on to a black screen with white text that says LIRC IS NOT CONFIGURED  then Starting lirc daemon, starting deferred execution scheduler atd, starting periodic command scheduler crond, checking battery state, running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)
<MythbuntuGuest85> i have been at this screen for a while now
<MythbuntuGuest85> Should i try re-burning the CD?
<MythbuntuGuest88> anyone here, I got a question about setting up a mythbuntu install
<MythbuntuGuest88> i have a pvr150 and I want to hook it up to my cable box so I can record tv off the STB.  What is the easiest way to change channels?
<sebrock> !seen superm1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen superm1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebrock> !last superm1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last superm1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebrock> aww
<wilberfan> morning room...
 * wilberfan yawns
<rushfan> Whats up with this? none of my media players in my mythbuntu installation have support for divx in an mkv container
<rushfan> the audio plays fine but no video :|
<padan> rushfan, worked out of the box for me
<padan> you sure there is nothing wrong with the video?
<padan> mplayer is fairly unbiased in the media that it supports :)
<rushfan> It plays fine on my gentoo box
<padan> odd
<padan> and can you play regular divx?
<rushfan> Dunno. HAvent tested
<rushfan> mplayer says "FATAL: Could not initialize video filters (-vf) or video output (-vo)
<padan> that seems like a different error
<padan> can you play any video?
<padan> did you change the options for mplayer in the settings?
<rushfan> where are the mplayer options?
<rushfan> Im going to try playing a .divx right now. let me just try sending it over
<padan> i get those errors when my graphics card isn't setup quite right... like if i have the open source ati drivers insetad of the ati proprietary
<padan> well you can do like -vo x11
<padan> check mplyaer's help
<padan> but that will likely not play the hidef stuff since it usually indicates a graphics setup issue
<padan> basically it doesn't use hw accel
<rushfan> damn
<rushfan> this is high def video already
<rushfan> alright*
<padan> what type of video card do you have?
<rushfan> Well my laptop does have a crap graphics card
<rushfan> Umm, this is laptop is from 1999 with an ATI card
<rushfan> I can watch regular tv on it at least
<padan> did you install the ati propreitary drivers?
<rushfan> no
<padan> if you go to another desktop, or exit mythtv, there should be a notification about it somewhere on teh top right
<rushfan> theres not :|
<rushfan> do
<rushfan> I just look for it in synaptic
<rushfan> ?
<padan> yes, im trying to find the ubuntu package name
<rushfan> Or is there a control center setting I have to play with
<padan> in gentoo its ati-drivers..
<padan> donno ubuntu apt :P
<rushfan> not that the proprietary ati drivers arent total garbage anyhow
<rushfan> padan: oh you use gentoo too :P
<padan> ya
<rushfan> Thats why Id rather use gentoo on this laptop but its just too slow to comp[ile. useflags ftw
<padan> then use binaries :P
<padan> u dont have to compile everything
<padan> heh
<padan> but i went with mythbuntu cause its easy and i was lazy
<rushfan> How many binaries does gentoo have? but yeah mythbuntu was way easier
<rushfan> wireless worked w/o hassle etc
<padan> you can get everything as a binary, its a myth that you have to compile everything
<padan> i do because its worthwhile
<padan> but
<padan> you dont have to
<rushfan> oh
<rushfan> granted using gentoo is somewhat pointless if you arent going to compile
<rushfan> I mean theres still the high configurability but thats about it
<padan> well portage is > apt
<padan> heh
<padan> apt sucks balls
<padan> you never know what kind of options you enabling /disabling
<rushfan> oh yeah portage is the best package management system on linux
<rushfan> my gfx card is a 3d rage lt pro
<rushfan> but it looks like the ati proprietary driver is enabled :|
<rushfan> maybe it just cant ahndle 1080i video
<padan> well
<padan> it shoudl play then
<padan> but mplayer will bitch
<padan> 'your computer is too slow to play this'
<padan> is 1080 that much better than 720?
<rushfan> dunnp
<rushfan> Ive never seen it on my computer
<rushfan> im downloading some 720p right now
<rushfan> some of my local channels are 720p but I dont ahve a high def tuner yet
<padan> k
<mpontillo> So I'm using MythBuntu 7.10 and running into an issue. I see "kernel: [12490.321048] ivtv0: DMA TIMEOUT 00000001 0" in /var/log/syslog for about half an hour, then the box crashes. From what I've read so far, looks like a kernel issue, but I haven't found any recommendations on how to fix it. I haven't juggled kernels in a long time - last experience was with  Slackware. =) What's safe to do?
<rushfan> padan: regulary divx plays fine
<padan> i have no clue then... the mkv stuff played fine out of the box
<rushfan> wierd
<rushfan> ill try another mkv
<rushfan> i really think my pos graphics card just cant handle the massive resolution of 1080i
<rushfan> well -v0 x11 did the trick :|
<padan> and it actually played?
<rushfan> yes
<padan> oke
<rushfan> its playing right now
<rushfan> it doesnt fit on the screen at alll obviously
<rushfan> but its playing
<rushfan> let met rying hooking up to my projector now
<mpontillo> Hmm... http://forums.sagetv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=249988 ... looks like the issue I'm talking about might have been fixed in later versions of the ivtv driver. Anyone know how to upgrade it, and keep Ubuntu happy?
<hasse_> hello, im running mythtv - after an upgrade (mythbuntu), i needs the libmythtv-0.20.2* and thats not a part of my system, where to install that, please help
<hasse_> the lib-mythtv-0.20. is there, but not 0.20.2.
<mpontillo> on my system, if I do an "apt-cache show libmyth-0.20" it reports "Version: 0.20.2-0ubuntu10" and in /usr/lib I see a libmyth-0.20.2.so.0
<mpontillo> you're welcome ;)
<wilberfan> anyone know anything about SSH/xtoolwait...?  someone in here showed me how to connect remotely this way to my myth box.... which is cool.   Can i use this method to connect to an already-running app??
<wilberfan> I haven't configured the myth box to use dual-displays, so output goes to my TV...  I left azureus running all night (on the myth box) and I'd like to check on it from my non-myth (main) box
<wilberfan> is this possible??
<Dr_willis> wilberfan,  in a case like that i normally have vncserver going and a minimal desktop i run apps on that vncserver desktop
<mpontillo> SSH allows you console access remotely. VNC would allow you to view the display. Not sure what xtoolwait would have to do with anything
<Dr_willis> wilberfan,  ive seen what you are talking about done.. but it needed setting up beforhand.. so not sure its doable  in the way you want.
<padan> if you are ssh'ing from another x windows session you can forward x too
<Dr_willis> wilberfan,  if you are using gnome or kde. You can enable vnc and get to the currently running desktop also.
<padan> and launch non-console based apps
<wilberfan> Dr_willis: hmmm...i've used VNC to connect to my mom and friend's computer...
<Dr_willis> vnc is a regulare swiss army knife kind of tool. :)
<wilberfan> well maybe you can walk me through this....  i've got azureus running (under XFCE) on the myth box....
<wilberfan> i'm running KDE (sidux) on the main box...
<Dr_willis> You are stuck then. as far as i know. :)
<wilberfan> lol   how come?
<Dr_willis> You dont just move apps from one desktop to another (at least not easially)
<Dr_willis> IF you run vncserver, then start azurus on the vncdesktop. then its trivial to get to iut remotely
<padan> you probably need to restart x to get vnc up and running
<mpontillo> I believe if you enable VNC using the mythbuntu setup tool, it will run on display :0 (that is, the same output that should be on your TV). That might be what you want. It doesn't work for me though. =) (The VNC display is corrupt and unusable)
<Dr_willis> You can have vncserver going with a seperate desktop.  You could then kill the initial azurus app. (with kill ) then restart azurus on the vncdesktop
<Dr_willis> having mythtv/video output on vnc is a bit.. well.. not very good :)  but hes just wanting to run a normal app or 2 i think.
<mpontillo> But yeah, if you haven't already enabled it, you'd have to restart X and your app would go away anyway. So I'd do a separate desktop like the good doctor suggests ;)
<Dr_willis> byt the default ubuntu-mythtv desktop is xfce isent it? doee it have a vnc feature? I thought only gnome/kde had that.
<wilberfan> hmmm...  i guess i want it both ways:  last night i only wanted the myth box running--so i started azureus there...  this  morning i wanted to CHECK on the myth box--without having to turn on the TV!
<mpontillo> I think it just adds some lines into your xorg.conf to allow a VNC module to run alongside your standard display - portable no matter what WM you're using
<Dr_willis> shareing the curently running desktop. can be a bit of a hassle/slowdown. for many reasons. :)
<wilberfan> guess so...
<Dr_willis> mpontillo,  not seen that. :)
<wilberfan> what I'd REALLY like is to have my mythtv output mirrored to my computer monitor!
<mpontillo> wilberfan, it sounds like you want something like a MythTV player for a different PC?
<Dr_willis> kvm switch?
<mpontillo> (if so, try http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/)
<Dr_willis> or a mythtv client for the player. but that wont give you the desktop.
<wilberfan> or, no....that's wrong...  I'd like the mythtv output to go to the TV--but have a XFCE desktop available on the computer monitor...
<Dr_willis> I got MythTV set up where "MythTV frotn end" is on my TV. and The Desktop is on the PC monitor.
<Dr_willis> but my TV is right next to the PC/monitor. :)
<Dr_willis> Twinview is fun.
<wilberfan> so the same box would be sending the myth frontend to the tv--but i'd be able to have a desktop avail to run other apps, etc...
<Dr_willis> wilberfan,  doing that right now. :)
<Dr_willis> i do have to mouse over to the Mythtv frotn end to change channels and stuff.
<wilberfan> Dr_willis: [envy]  but my tv is in the next room!   (You should see me dragging the mouse & keyboard in there!)
<Dr_willis> wireless keyboard = the ultimate remote. :)
<wilberfan> lol
<wilberfan> short of the TV/separate desktop scenario...  is there a way to have the SAME output sent to the TV AND the monitor?
<Dr_willis> There are vga splitter/svideo converters..
<mpontillo> yeah, there are ways to clone your video... how to do it depends on your video card
<Dr_willis> or one of those wireless pc ->tv signal gizmos.
<wilberfan> i've got an nVidia 5200 w/TV out...
<Dr_willis> or if you got svideo out. theres cheaper video->wireless->reciver gizmos
<mpontillo> yes, for me the easiest way was to get a PC -> TV converter... ~$60 part
<wilberfan> and an S-video cable running from the kitchen (where both boxes are) into the den--where the TV is...
<Dr_willis> how about sound? :)
<mpontillo> sound should be easy. it's typically the same analog signal no matter how you use it. just go get the right adapters and splitters
<wilberfan> 50' audio cable!
<wilberfan> there's a TERRIBLE hum, though, when I run it into my receiver...
<mpontillo> heh
<Dr_willis> Yep. I have issues with long runs of sound cables. Too many lights I guess..
<Dr_willis> or adaptors about.
<Dr_willis> of course all this - wont let you contrll the mythtv machine from the living room
<wilberfan> yeah, the only way to control it from the living room (so far) is draggin' the mouse & keyboard in there...!
<Dr_willis> Ask santa for a Wireless keyoard for xmas. :)
<wilberfan> actually, maybe i lied:  I have the hauppauge pvr-350--and THAT has a remote!
<wilberfan> so i AM able to start/stop/volume/channel from in there....
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> just not the other stuff....
<wilberfan> speaking of that:  is there a way to have myth display the where-you-are-in-the-video-file time?
<wilberfan> i noticed on SOME files, if i hit pause--it will display "3:36 of 32:30"--but no for every kind of video file...
<wilberfan> i was watching some .avi's yesterday--and no display like that on pause...
<Dr_willis> I was thinking some files dont have the proper seeking info - so the player may not know how long they are.
<wilberfan> ah
<Dr_willis> ive notices on some i cant fast forweard properly with some players also.
<wilberfan> yeah, these were NOT files i 'recorded' myself...
<Dr_willis> :)
<wilberfan> and do you know if the "tv" "radio" "power" "videos" buttons should work with those functions on my 350 remote?
<wilberfan> (cuz they don't)
<Dr_willis> I never had half the buttons on my remote work.. and it was laggy..
<Dr_willis> so i asked santa for a wireless keybaord.
<Dr_willis> :)
<wilberfan> The 'guide' button works...  the 'power' button doesn't do anything...
<Dr_willis> Then the wife took it.
<wilberfan> my remote works pretty well, all things considered...
<wilberfan> it would be awesome if all those buttons worked as advertised...
<Dr_willis> Heck nothing ever works as advertised. :)
<wilberfan> even the wife!
<wilberfan> [rimshot]
<szakulec> I'm trying to record my VHS tapes onto my mythbox- so far I've been unsuccessful
<wilberfan> what's it mean when i've got these faint, transparent bars travelling up my tv screen--top-to-bottom...
<wilberfan> some kind of scanning issue, i guess...  or interference of some kind?  or...?
<szakulec> it's probably interlacing
<wilberfan> szakulec: is there an adjustment for that...?
<szakulec> there should be options under myth-backend to choose the appropriate de-interlacer
<wilberfan> szakulec: i'll go look for that..thanks
<wilberfan> any idea why (apparently) NONE of my video players will open under myth--IF i'm at the xfce desktop?
<wilberfan> xine, vlc...they all crash if i try and open a video file...myth plays 'em all fine, though...
<szakulec> open up a terminal and run them from a terminal- it will let you see any messages from the program
<wilberfan> VLC:  "Bus error  Core Dumped"  (!)
<wilberfan> ditto for Xine...
<wilberfan> at least they're consistent!   ;)
<wilberfan> szakulec: any idea what that means?
<szakulec> that's not an error I've run across, but it sounds not good- so lets try something else
<szakulec> do you have ffmpeg installed?
<wilberfan> pretty sure, yeah...  is there a way to tell for sure?
<wilberfan> i think i installed all the 'extras'...
<szakulec> type ffmpeg at a terminal
<szakulec> if a whole lotta text scrolls by, it's installed
<wilberfan> Bus error (core dumped) !
<szakulec> it said that?
<wilberfan> yep
<wilberfan> the myth frontend is running--that wouldn't make a diff would it?
<szakulec> it shouldn't at all
<szakulec> well, we'll try one more thing
<szakulec> go to the directory with your video file, and type ffplay -stats video_name
<wilberfan> ok...  brb
<wilberfan> Bus error (core dumped)
<wilberfan> so, same error each time!
<superm1> bus errors?
<superm1> are you running on a different non intel/non amd proc?
<wilberfan> the myth box is a pentium 4....
<superm1> wilberfan, ah well when are said bus errors occurring?
<wilberfan> whenever i try and run vlc, xine, ffmpeg...   the myth frontend runs fine, though...
<wilberfan> that strikes me as very odd....
<superm1> hm.
<tgm4883_laptop> bus errors?
<superm1> well can you provide some more context?
<superm1> are you using someone else's packages for these?
<superm1> or ubuntu archive ones
<wilberfan> it's all mythbuntu...   although I may have added vlc and xine from the repos?
<wilberfan> i installed the xubuntu-desktop package....
<MythbuntuGuest45> has anyone been able to install the NA dvb patches?
<wilberfan> i enabled the medibuntu repo--and installed the restricted codecs, etc..
<szakulec> any error messages show up in dmesg|tail ?
<superm1> wilberfan, well it's possible that the medibuntu might be having problems (but unlikely)
<superm1> wilberfan, what are you doing when the bus errors crop up?
<wilberfan> szakulec: there's an agpgart message   an lirc_dev, bttv cx2388x message...
<wilberfan> no bus errors in dmesg....
<superm1> playing a particular video?
<wilberfan> superm1: just trying to open a video
<superm1> or just starting the app
<superm1> you tried different ones?
<wilberfan> just starting 'vlc' will crash...
<wilberfan> or xine
<wilberfan> or ffmpeg
<superm1> wilberfan, can you install apport-gtk
<superm1> can at least get a crash report submitted
<wilberfan> superm1: ok, it's installed...  how do i run it?
<superm1> wilberfan, /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<superm1> that should catch your crash reports
<superm1> and offer to submit them
<superm1> in the future (after a reboot) I believe it will be automated
<wilberfan> ok...it just caught the last vlc crash....
<wilberfan> can YOU run vlc, xine, ffmpeg, etc in YOUR mythtv install?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> in all 4 of my installs i can (and regularly do)
<wilberfan> all those work in my other distros (including on that same box)...
<wilberfan> just not when i'm booted into mythbuntu...
<superm1> well lets see your bug report for the crash
<superm1> hopefully it will be indicative
<superm1> of whats up
<wilberfan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/175143
<superm1> its marked as a security vulnerability
<superm1> can you unmark that?
<superm1> or subscribe me
<superm1> either will do
<wilberfan> i'm not sure i know how to do either!  (i'm new to this stuff!()
<superm1> on that launchpad page on the left
<superm1> there should be a link
<superm1> "this is not a security vulnerability"
<superm1> or similar
<wilberfan> i just unchecked the 'private' box
<wilberfan> do you want me to submit the xine one, too?
<superm1> yes
<superm1> it's going to take a few hours for the stack retrace service to break up your core dump
<superm1> but once it does, we can see exactly where things were failing
<superm1> and why
<wilberfan> SOUNDS impressive!   ;)
<wilberfan> now there's an ffmpeg one, too...
<wilberfan> :)
<wilberfan> ok...the xine one has been submitted...  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xine-ui/+bug/175144
<sung_> so
<sung_> have any of you noticed a big ater pausing live tv
<wilberfan> "...a big ater..."
<sung_> big after pausing live tv
<sung_> and you go hit forward a couple times
<sung_> skips 30 seconds each until you're several minutes from the end of the recorded part
<sung_> but you can't go forward anymore
<sung_> it's very odd
<wilberfan> is there a way to delete watched videos (not recordings) from within the frontend?
<szakulec> anyone able to record VHS tapes onto their mythbox?
<wilberfan> haven't tried that yet, no....
<wilberfan> any idea why my "tv", "videos", "music", "pictures", and "radio" buttons don't do anything on my pvr-350 remote?
<wilberfan> "Guide" works, though...  :)
<roberto> hi all, i'm wondering if anyone knows how to get pvr 350 output working under gutsy.
<roberto> seems similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/mythtv/+bug/158562, so i enabled gutsy proposed but i don't believe I got a new xserver-xorg-video-ivtv
<roberto> currently have 0.10.6-2. any help appreciated.
<superm1> roberto, that part is on a ppa
<superm1> see the forums
<roberto> superml, thx for reply. sorry to sound dumb, but what's a ppa?
<superm1> its an additional repository
<superm1> for things that didnt make it into the archive in time
<williammanda> hey guys
<roberto> great. thx.
<williammanda> I think I have a hard disk problem...getting this error 25: disk read error.....during boot up
<superm1> williammanda, disk dying?
<williammanda> maybe
<williammanda> was trying to install gusty on another computer
<superm1> run DFT on the sucker
<williammanda> where can I get DFT?
<superm1> hitachi provides it
<superm1> google for it
<williammanda> drive fitness test?
<superm1> yes
<flyingbe> Hi All, I'm having problems with CX23416 based tuner, everything else is working ok- can't get firewire to work either
<flyingbe> 0.20.2 +fixes15 installed
<flyingbe> on Gutsy
<rushfan> anyone know how to use mplayer to watch tv with a pvr-150?
<rushfan> (it uses ivtv)
<superm1> rushfan, mplayer /dev/videoX
<rushfan> oh ok
<superm1> flyingbe, what happens with your tuner?
<superm1> that breaks?
<flyingbe> JUst doesn't work -- black scrern for a min the returns to menu
<superm1> and how do all the logs and dmesg look?
<flyingbe> The tuner and firewire work in XP
<flyingbe>  ivtv0: i2c hardware 0x00000001 (cx2584x) not found for command 0xc008561c!
<superm1> what is the tuner model?
<flyingbe> this is a sony vaio desktop , tuner is based on cx23416 chip -- I think it is similiar to PVR150
<flyingbe> so sony rebranded a tuner card
<superm1> i haven't seen those working though
<superm1> they are different enough that i've seen them fail on the 3 sony tuners i saw
<flyingbe> the backend log  ERROR: no valid capture cards are defined in the database.
<rushfan> god damn time warner
<flyingbe> I like mythtv much better than mediacenter -- what card do you recommend
<flyingbe> I've spent too many hours trying to get this working, I wil just pick another tuner and pop it in and give it a go
<superm1> any of the pvr-xxx cards work great
<superm1> out of the box for sure
<superm1> i've got a 250mce, and 500 myself
<superm1> but the 150s work just as well
<MythbuntuGuest98> Hi, how do I reconfigure mythweb to just download shows? some how i've made try and launch a player
<rushfan> Linux can play HD-DVDs and Blu-rays right?
<flyingbe> any of those dual tuner?
<rushfan> flyingbe: any of what?
<rushfan> PVR-150 is a single tuner
<rushfan> Some of the PVR-xxx's are dual tuners. Just look at haupagges web-site
<tgm4883_laptop> the PVR-500 is a dual tuner
<KjetilK> seems like I messed up my config somewhat, can I reset it from the command line (as root)?
<KjetilK> specifically, I managed to make a typo in the path to the recordings, thought "of course I know what I'd doing, I'll create that dir in a minute", but since I had also a typo, things went really wrong, and now I can't start the backend... :-(
<KjetilK> and I can't find which file has that parameter...
<MythbuntuGuest98> <MythbuntuGuest98> Hi, how do I reconfigure mythweb to just download shows? some how i've made try and launch a player
<mpontillo> That's probably a browser configuration. Try right clicking on the show; there should be a "Save as..." of some kind.
<MythbuntuGuest98> I did try that but, nothing happends the window just thinks... have this same issue with IE and Firefox across multiple computers
<mpontillo> Hm. In FireFox, try Tools > Options > Content (tab) > Manage... -- see if your app is in there...
<mpontillo> It doesn't surprise me that it "thinks" for so long though. After all, the file is probably a gigabyte or two...
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-01
<abarbaccia> hey guys how've you been?
<Cloudchaser_> hi
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to reinstall Mythbuntu Ibex, but ubiquity keeps crashing on me.  How can I diagnose this?  It crashes after configuring mythtv
<unkn0wn> myth vs dss?
<hads> Longer questions?
<unkn0wn> well i am trying to decide between the two... i just set my boss's house with a fta dss and i was doing some research on myth and was curios of the benifits vs fta
<hads> No idea what dss is.
<unkn0wn> i have comcast b asic now
<unkn0wn> satellite
<unkn0wn> he get quite allot of channels and i was curious how many i could get with myth
<hads> If you're talking about DVB-S then MythTV works fine with DVB-S
<unkn0wn> how many channels will i be able to decrypt with myth on a comcast connection
<unkn0wn> without a comcast box of course
<hads> No idea, I'm not in the US.
<unkn0wn> thanks for your time
<rlatta> Hello
<dashcloud> hello
<rlatta> I am having an issue with the spdif not working for the internal play on some codecs ...I either get static or no sound. Mplayer works fine. Any thoughts?
<rlatta> as a sidenote, I havent used irc in over 8 years...wow, nostalgic
<superm1> kees, suddenly my xine decided to pull a 'kees' on me constantly this weekend :(
<superm1> kees, what was your workaround?
<kees> superm1: geh.  my workaround is ugly.
<kees> superm1: in my .Xsession file, I spawn an ircat listener:
<superm1> kees, let me guess, on stop key it pgreps for xine and kills it?
<kees> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22721
<kees> yea
<superm1> yuck, but it would be functional at least..
<superm1> it's  better than having to go find the keyboard and killall xine
<kees> http://pastebin.osuosl.org/22722
<kees> yeah
<kees> I use it to kill the frontend too
<superm1> well my frontend doesn't hang ever, but then again i turn it off every night nowadays
<BLuEGoD> hi
<rlatta> .asoundrc seems to be helping
<MythbuntuGuest74> test
<MythbuntuGuest74> Can a remote for hauugpage pvr -150 be added after installation of mytbuntu 8.10?
<MythbuntuGuest74> pvr-150 mce
<MythbuntuGuest74> I bought a refurb, but it didnt come with remote
<jphillip> yes
<jphillip> you can add a remote at any time in mythbuntu-control-centre
<MythbuntuGuest74> I'm having trouble finding a place to buy a remote for it. Is there a list on wiki or other place of remotes that will work with it?
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest74 you can try newegg for some generic ones, or ebay if you want the actual microsoft one
<jphillip> unless you need 3 of them then buy.com has a 3pack
<jphillip> MythbuntuGuest74 you said mce so I am assuming you want a mce remote and not the hauppauge grey that works with the pvr series?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest74, this should work: http://www.superwarehouse.com/p.cfm?p=1508727&CMP=KAC-GoogleShopping&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=1508727
<MythbuntuGuest74> Thank you
<MythbuntuGuest78> hey, i'm real new to both ubuntu and mythtv, but have taken the plunge and am tyring to set up a system.  I have the intel dg45fc motherboard.  I have a few questions, but the most pressing right now has to do with audio.  I have no audio output, can someone help?  I have tried a few things mentioned on a sound trouble shooting page that i can't seem to find again, and it looks as though the hardware is at le
<MythbuntuGuest69> not sure if my user name changed, i'm asking about no audio output using a dg45fc intel mother board.  I should mention that i am using the latest version of mythbuntu 8.10
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-02
<MythbuntuGuest69> hmm.. never mind fixed that one..
<MythbuntuGuest69> another qeustion on multi monitors though, can any one help?
<bsusa> hello
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<bsusa> i installed the bluetooth software but still i cant find a bluetooth setup in mythbuntu
<bsusa> could someone please assist me in setting up a bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<bsusa> i installed the bluetooth software but still i cant find a bluetooth setup in mythbuntu
<bsusa> hello all
<bsusa> could someone please assist to setup my bluetooth mouse in mythbuntu?
<camelreef> Godd morning from snowy Scotland
<camelreef> Good
<camelreef> I'm running current and updated Mythbuntu
<camelreef> I an a DVB-T user
<camelreef> I'm doing lossless MPEG-2 auto-transcode after recording to go from transport streams to program steams and gain 20% disk space
<camelreef> the transcode task appears to do keyframe re-indexing after the actual transcode
<camelreef> but the end result in the system is a recording with a bad keyframe index
<camelreef> I have to start a manual re-indexing to fix it
<camelreef> the backend logs show the automatic re-indexing, but un the .tmp file generated by the transcode
<camelreef> I have a log file here:
<camelreef> http://www.youplala.net/~will/htpc/transcode_and_indexing_problem.txt
<camelreef> any idea how to fix this?
<camelreef> good morning rhpot1991 and tgm4883_laptop
<camelreef> I'm looking for pointers on auto-transcoding messing up the keyframe indexing
<pretender> what app is good for making DVD Covers in ubuntu 8.10
<camelreef> oh well... I'll be back later
<camelreef> ttyl
<susa24> hello
<susa24> could someone please assist me or guide me in the right direction to setup bluetooth in mythbuntu?
<susa24> could someone please assist me or guide me in the right direction to setup bluetooth in mythbuntu?
<bobbob1016> Can anyone help me figure out why ubiquity keeps crashing when I try to install?  I've tried Ibex and Hardy both fail after "Configuring mythtv" at about 83%, even after I turned all the options off.  I ran it from terminal, and it complains about something to do with the pixmaps, but that is when I start it not at the end.
<laga> bobbob1016: is that a combined frontend + backend install?
<bobbob1016> laga, Yes
<bobbob1016> laga, Running 64bit too.  It's an AMD Phenom X3 chip, which is 64bit, so it should be fine.
<bobbob1016> laga, Just did it again when I did "install" from the boot menu, not live environment
<camelreef> good evening from Scotland
<camelreef> I'm a DVB-T user
<camelreef> so I record MPEG2-TS
<camelreef> I have setup auto lossless MPEG2 transcode that actually gives me MPEG2-PS and 20% disk space savings
<Daviey> neat
<camelreef> the logs show that the transcode stuff goes through a new keyframe/seektable indexing
<Daviey> camelreef: how long does a transcode take?
<camelreef> but in reality all the recording have bad seektables
<Daviey> Hmm
<camelreef> Daviey, a few minutes, it is not doing heavy stuff
<Daviey> You might need to regenerate them
<Daviey> bbl
<camelreef> yeah, I can regenerate them, but it is manual
<camelreef> and dumb as the transcode clearly shows seektable generation
<camelreef> but it looks like the transcode generates the seektable on the <original file name>.tmp file and not on the final renamed file
<camelreef> auto-transcode has been turned on the Hardware DVB encoders recording profile
<camelreef> what did I miss ?
<jphillip> camelreef is it removing commercials?
<camelreef> it can, but I don't want it to, as commercial detection in the UK is flaky, at best
<jphillip> I've had to use the rebuild option with mythcommflag after transcoding and removing commercials
<jphillip> camelreef well you should always check them by hand first, commflagging is never 100% reliably
<camelreef> I know
<camelreef> but not my problem at hand
<camelreef> log file available here: http://youplala.net/~will/htpc/transcode_and_indexing_problem.txt
<camelreef> starting with recording ending
<camelreef> then transcode
<camelreef> then seektable rebuild
<camelreef> then going into the commflag
<jphillip> camelreef try doing mythcommflag -rebuild <recording_file>
<camelreef> I can do that, I even have a job setup for it, but there is clearly something wrong, because of me or something else, in the transcode process, because a seektable rebuild is clearly happenning
<camelreef> I do not wat to have to manually trigger rebuilds
<camelreef> start of transcode: 2008-12-01 09:30:41.564 Transcoding from /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1004_20081201085500.mpg to /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1004_20081201085500.mpg.tmp
<camelreef> start of keyframes/seektable rebuild: 2008-12-01 09:31:15.198 Generating Keyframe Index
<camelreef> 2008-12-01 09:31:15.222 Opening /var/lib/mythtv/recordings/1004_20081201085500.mpg.tmp
<camelreef> notice the .tmp
<jphillip> there are options to make a tmp file when transcoding
<jphillip> IIRC the tmp is the original
<jphillip> and then there is an option to delete it or keep it
<camelreef> the tmp is gone after the process
<camelreef> and it's not like I have many options offered to me for auto-transcode
<jphillip> thats weird, its as if its generating the keyframe on the old one
<jphillip> which isn't what you want
<jphillip> heh google points at a post from you :)
<jphillip> camelreef it seems mythtranscode has a --buildindex option
<jphillip> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Mythtranscode
<camelreef> jphillip, sure it does
<camelreef> and the auto-transcode is even doing it
<camelreef> been reading ?
<camelreef> and anyway there is nowhere apparent to me where to set that up for auto-transcode
<jphillip> thats really weird, I'd think that google would show me more if it was a huge problem
<jphillip> camelreef have you asked in #mythtv-users?
<camelreef> I'm there also
<jphillip> more traffic there normally
<camelreef> yeah, but they are on another problem
<camelreef> I've posted on the Mythtv-users mailing list too
<jphillip> yep thats what google pointed me at
<camelreef> <--- Nico
<jphillip> camelreef-afk sorry got pulled into a meeting
<jphillip> camelreef-afk as a temporary fix you could make user job to rebuild the seek table after everything is said and done
<silverdulcet> !help MythWelcome
<Zinn> !help MythWelcome Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<silverdulcet> !mythwelcome
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mythwelcome
<silverdulcet> Is anyone familiar with mythwelcome?
<laga> maybe
<jphillip> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<silverdulcet> just wanted to confirm something, I have acpi wakeup working ok now. If I use mythwelcome then the command to set the wake time in the bios gets called there. That means when I'm shutting down the system I need to exit out of mythfrontend and wait for mythwelcome to shutdown instead of just shutting down via the desktop menu. Otherwise mythwelcome never gets called to set the waketime?
<camelreef-afk> jphillip, I have the job setup already
<camelreef-afk> but it's really annoying to have to do it manually
<camelreef-afk> I thought that th transcode and 20% hdd gain was elegant
<camelreef-afk> but the bad seektableis killing it
<camelreef-afk> I'm not that tight for space
<camelreef-afk> and may revert to not transcoding
<camelreef-afk> especially since it also appears to be inverting the audio sstreams, puting the mono track in position #1
<camelreef> time for bed
<camelreef> ttyl
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-03
<toorima> anyone else don't get imdb score in mythvideo?
<knob> hi
<knob> i believe i may have found a bug, can somebody confirm this for me?
<knob> there is no sound in mythbuntu
<knob> yes no anybody here?
<knob> poowees
<knob> poo
<knob> wees
<toorima> you might want to be more specific, sound works, but not always ootb
<knob> just wanted to confirm there was actually someone here
<knob> the sound does not work at all
<knob> alsamixer is full volume
<knob> even has the name of the sound card write
<knob> even has the name of the sound card right
<knob> sound works perfectly in ubuntu 8.10
<knob> just not mythbuntu
<knob> so I assume it is a bug
<toorima> hmm weird
<knob> any ideas?
<knob> intel hda
<toorima> what kind of setup do u have, optical out? computer speakers? goind to an amp? etc
<knob> on an AMD 780g
<knob> just regular analog out
<knob> shouldn't matter though it worked fine in ubuntu
<toorima> and nothing is muted in alsamixer?
<knob> its something specific to mythbuntu
<knob> no
<toorima> well mythbuntu don't run gnome so
<knob> you think its the window manager?
<toorima> no but there is differences in config
<toorima> but search the mythbuntu part of the forum
<knob> i have
<knob> its just people complaining about no sound in video
<knob> i have no sound at all
<knob> and all they talk about is alsamixer and recompiling alsa
<knob> which i've tried
<knob> alsa is definitely working
<knob> it has the right sound card and outputs
<knob> even shows hdmi
<toorima> any news on updates for the imdb script? only getting low res covers and no imdb score...
<hads> There's various stuff lying around for themoviedb to replace it. I think there's a script on a ticket at svn.mythtv.org you could try.
<toorima> ok i'll try that, thx
<Tailsfan> Hi There, Does Wubi work with Mythbuntu
<Tailsfan> !zinn Wubi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about zinn Wubi
<Tailsfan> !Wubi
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about Wubi
<Tailsfan> and also, can MythTV connect to TV Stations without a Tuner Card?
<coffeebinge> Hello out there. I'm having a problem with watching live tv from my front end. Anyone up for helping?
<rhpot1991> !blankscreen | coffeebinge
<Zinn> coffeebinge: If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<hads> Logs should have something to say too.
<coffeebinge> zinn: sorry for the delay. I'm not getting that. I select wathc live tv then it looks like i never selected anything.
<coffeebinge> hads: I've checked the logs for both the back end and the front end:  Channel(/dev/video0)::TuneTo(1): Error, failed to find channel. Thats the only error message im seeing the the backend that seems to say something about an error. The front end just says it cant watch live tv.
<hads> Zinn is a bot BTW :)
<coffeebinge> lol thanks
<hads> Sounds like you're channel frequencies are wrong, that I can't help you with sorry as I don't use analog.
<coffeebinge> hads: im using a pvr 500. both tuners are set as mpeg.
<coffeebinge> hads: i can also scan for channels in the backend
<coffeebinge> Is there anyone that could help me troubleshoot no live tv on my frontend?
<silverdulcet> I'm having trouble with 'mythshutdown --setwakeup $time' I have that set in mythtv-setup, so that it will save the waketime to pass to mythwelcome. When the command runs mythbackend logs this error: QTime::fromString: Parameter out of range. I have confirmed that just using the script to set the wakeup time in mythtv-setup sets the bios to wake at the correct time, and that it works. For some reason mythshutdown --setwakeup will
<silverdulcet> not accept the time.
<toorima> anyone having problems with the imdb script? I don't get any user rating and I get low res covers, but I've seen bug report on the covers but nothing on imdb score?
<jphillip> toorima what version of mythbuntu are you running?
<whodat> anyone know how i would go back to the ffmpeg that the latest mythbuntu uses? i recompiled with the latest version and a few things broke.
<foxbuntu> whodat, use the source installer to uninstall then install the version in the repo
<silverdulcet> I'm having trouble with the 'sudo -H mythshutdown --setwakeup $time' command in mythtv-setup. It won't accept the epoch time even though I've set the time format to time_t in both mythtv-setup and mythwelcome. This is the error in the mythbackend.log http://www.paste2.org/p/110253
<silverdulcet> any ideas on what the problem is?
<silverdulcet> if paste2.org still isn't working when someone reads this, here is another paste of the error http://pastebin.com/m5c73f649
<cry_wolf> Hello, got a strange error. Have a Ubuntu 8.10 installation and have added mythtv and lirc. Configured the remote as i have done before but this time i cant get it to work in mythtv. I can use the 4 arrow-keys but that is pretty much all. irw,ircat outputs all buttons fine and i can se that mythfrontend reads the .licrc-file on start. Googled for hours now but can't find any answers. Any ideas ?
<whodat> foxbuntu: source installer?
<foxbuntu> whodat, yeah, the source you used to compile and install can be used to uninstall
<z4chh> i get an error when i try to run ubiquity to install mythbuntu...."ImportError: cannot import name curdir"
<z4chh> might i have bad install cd?
<foxbuntu> z4chh, which disk?
<z4chh> Standard PC x86 Images (i386)
<whodat> foxbuntu: is that a gui app? I was using apt-get
<foxbuntu> whodat, you said you compiled and installed ffmpeg
<foxbuntu> which means you didnt use apt-get
<foxbuntu> but if you used apt-get you didnt compile
<foxbuntu> thus my confusion
<foxbuntu> :)
<Seeker`> mythtv wont let me change the volume
<Seeker`> and it is really beginning to irritate me
<jphillip> Seeker` using some sort of optical out?
<Seeker`> nope
<Seeker`> standard 3.5mm
<Seeker`> i think it may have something to do with pulseaudi
<Seeker`> and now the volume control does something
<Seeker`> but only to the front speaker
<Seeker`> ss
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-04
<toorima> jphillip: using 8.10 upgraded from 8.04
<toorima> this was the question if anyone wonders: anyone having problems with the imdb script? I don't get any user rating and I get low res covers, but I've seen bug report on the covers but nothing on imdb score?
<toorima> ok solved the problem with no user rating, changed a little on imdb.pl so its working now, just the low res posters left to fix, any news anyone?
<rhpot1991> toorima: what version of mythbuntu are you running?
<toorima> 8.10 upgraded from 8.04
<toorima> do you guys all get high res covers in mythvideo?
<Gumby> I just installed mythbuntu 8.10 on my frontend/backend slave and when running mythtv-setup it asks me to stop the backend and I select OK, and then a window comes up, disapears, and then I get asked to restart the backend and then to run mythfilldatabase.  the rest of the configuring is completely skipped.  Has anyone seen this before?
<Gumby> I've installed mythtv many times before and have never seen this behaviour
<rhpot1991> toorima: I thought it was fixed, give me a few minutes and I'll check on it
<toorima> rhpot1991: ok, thx for the help
<hads> Gumby: Ubuntu has a wrapper script for mythtv-setup and it sounds like the real binary is not running for you. Try running mythtv-setup.real directly and see what the output is.
<Gumby> hads: I'll give that a shot thanks
<Gumby> "QImage::smoothScale: Image is a null image"  this is the only error I get.
<Gumby> same issue when running mythtv-setup.real
<Gumby> hrm...  also Couldn't find theme metallurgy-osd
<Gumby> yet, the theme is installed
<Gumby> I actually uninstalled the theme and now setup is using "default" quite odd
<Gumby> or rather "G.A.N.T"
<rhpot1991> seems to work fine here toorima
<rhpot1991> what version of imdb.pl do you have?
<rhpot1991> and what version of mythvideo: dpkg -l mythvideo |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> gotta walk my dogs I'll be back in a bit
<toorima> rhpot1991: 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<foxbuntu> toorima, do this: apt-cache policy mythvideo
<rhpot1991> that is the latest
<rhpot1991> do locate imdb.pl make sure it only returns this:
<rhpot1991> /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl
<toorima> rhpot1991: its the only one in there
<toorima> says version 1.3 in imdb.pl tho
<toorima> mythvideo:
<toorima>   Installed: 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<toorima>   Candidate: 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<toorima>   Version table:
<toorima>  *** 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1 0
<toorima>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse Packages
<toorima>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<toorima> foxbuntu: didn't see your answer first, thx for looking at it for me
<foxbuntu> toorima, do a sudo apt-get update and then run that again
<toorima> ok
<toorima> mythvideo:
<toorima>   Installed: 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<toorima>   Candidate: 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1
<toorima>   Version table:
<toorima>  *** 0.21.0+fixes18722-0ubuntu1 0
<toorima>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/multiverse Packages
<toorima>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<foxbuntu> toorima, are you using a static ip?
<toorima> yeah
<foxbuntu> do this: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<toorima> nameserver 192.168.1.1
<toorima> that is my router
<daande> I have a question about system requirements...could I get away with using this http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=35333&promoid=1034 if I had a dedicated card for transcoding?
<rhpot1991> toorima: are you seeing the poster res problem on new movies?
<rhpot1991> new as in ones that weren't in mythvideo before
<toorima> yeah its only movies that i've added in the last few weeks that are low res
<rhpot1991> toorima: force this IMDB number on one of them and see if the poster is high or low res: 0433383
<toorima> hmm that one is high res
<toorima> sorry it took a while, some morron rang the door trying to sell something
<daande> I have a question about system requirements...could I get away with using this http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=35333&promoid=1034 if I had a dedicated card for transcoding?
<rhpot1991> toorima: perhaps the videos you are doing are the problem then
<rhpot1991> I think it uses a 2nd source if the script doesn't find them from the first
<foxbuntu> daande, with a good lpia build you might be able to just skate by
<rhpot1991> or an optimized kernel
<rhpot1991> I can playback HD on my EEE as long as the network isn't gimping it
<rhpot1991> and thats a single core atom
<toorima> rhpot1991: yeah but 2 that are low res are eagle eye and in bruges, those should have high res right?
<foxbuntu> daande, if your going to use that as a backend and frontend its going to be very tight
<rhpot1991> looks like thats a pci slot, get me one of those with a pcie and I'm sold
<rhpot1991> ya I wouldn't do backend on it
<hads> Haven't seen any of those with a PCIe yet unfortunately.
<foxbuntu> nope
<rhpot1991> toorima: clear the data, delete the files associated with it and try again to make sure its not picking up an old one
<foxbuntu> I have been watching for them too
<rhpot1991> hads: I saw a single core atom but it wasn't mini itx either
<toorima> rhpot1991: gonna do that now
<rhpot1991> I'm pretty sure we are all watching for them with the same idea in mind :)
<foxbuntu> I am waiting for the price to drop on the core i7 to grab one for testing
<hads> Too pricey with a new board and RAM
<foxbuntu> right now yes
<foxbuntu> would be 1k for the combo
<foxbuntu> or near
<hads> Which equates to nearly $2k here :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> yes, everything is more expensive on an island :)
<hads> USD = 0.5263
<foxbuntu> UK?
<hads> NZ
<foxbuntu> thats what I thought
<foxbuntu> NZD > USD ?
<foxbuntu> i dint realize that
<hads> Yeah, nearly double. US$1 == NZ$1.9something
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> well remind me not to come to NZ then ;)
<hads> No that works well for you, when you get here you'd have double the money :)
<foxbuntu> oh im sorry, I was reading that backwards
<hads> And NZ is cooler ;)
<foxbuntu> well Idk about that...I mean you are there :P
<toorima> hmm removed the covers, new were downloaded and still low res, anyone here has in bruges or eagle eye in high res?
<BandC> i get blank screen right before login screen with myth 8.10. ati x1250 video card. samsug syncmaster lcd. anyone knows anything about that?
<hads> hehe. It's actually pretty warm today at 28 degrees (83 for you weirdos) :)
<toorima> hads: hawaii?
<foxbuntu> hads, well its end of the summer for you there tough isnt it?
<foxbuntu> toorima, New Zealand
<hads> It's early summer
<toorima> ah
<foxbuntu> hads, oh right
<foxbuntu> duh
<foxbuntu> early winter here
<hads> :)
<toorima> winter here, 78 degrees today
<foxbuntu> it was warm here today too, 43F
<toorima> brr cold hehe
<foxbuntu> no thats good here, its been in the 20's to low 30's for a bit now
<hads> That's chilly
<foxbuntu> meh
<foxbuntu> in Feb it will be much colder
<foxbuntu> more like 10F on a good day
<toorima> where i grew up we could have -30
<toorima> that sucked
<foxbuntu> toorima, hmm... in the US? or Canada?
<toorima> foxbuntu: nah grew up in sweden
<foxbuntu> ah
<toorima> southern california now
<foxbuntu> wow
<foxbuntu> what a move
<toorima> bit of a difference hehe
<toorima> kinda weird not having seasons....
<foxbuntu> I have been job hunting in so cal
<blahrus_> I am testing 9.04 currently, having some issues getting it to do 720p, whenI click on 1360x768@60 the screen says it goes to 1280x768
<toorima> but i dont miss the rain
<toorima> foxbuntu: what kinda jobs?
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, which card/driver?
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: on board, intel 4500x
<blahrus_> currently using vga port
<foxbuntu> toorima, Senior Network Engineer/Network Admin
<blahrus_> would like to use the HDMI
<blahrus_> looks a lot beter
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, ah, do you mean X4500HD?
<foxbuntu> G45 chipset?
<toorima> foxbuntu: tried craigslist? im a system admin, have seen some good network engineer jobs
<blahrus_> yea: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128354
<foxbuntu> toorima, I havent yet
<blahrus_> no sorry g43
<hads> Our climate is normally -3c to 35c (27f to 95f)
<toorima> craigslist is good here in cali
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, I have an Asus with the same chipset/card
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> sorry
<toorima> tons of adds every day, only downside is you have to search per county
<blahrus_> well you might be a life saver :)
<foxbuntu> I have the G45
<toorima> where would u like to live?
<foxbuntu> but similar
<toorima> im in san diego
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: any suggestions?
<foxbuntu> toorima, maybe San Fran, San Jose that general area
<blahrus_> i opened up the xorg, and it's full of nothing . . .
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, yeah, thats the way its handled now
<foxbuntu> many of the defaults are inserted from elsewhere on boot
<blahrus_> oh
<foxbuntu> you can still edit it and make changes that way
<blahrus_> which do you suggest?
<foxbuntu> depends on the issues
<blahrus_> well let me get these updates done
<blahrus_> reboot with the HDMI plugged in
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, last I tried the intel driver in 9.04 it had some big issues with the latest cards/chipsets
<toorima> foxbuntu: there should be plenty of jobs, try craigslist http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sad/
<blahrus_> maybe I should just give up for the night :(
<foxbuntu> toorima, cool, I will have a look, I already looked through Dice.com which has many many choices for those areas too
<toorima> ok bbl, some ppl came over
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, the intel patch for the G4x chipset just came out, I mean like 7 days ago maybe
<blahrus_> yea, I knew it would be pushing it getting the board
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, yup
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, but thats why I bought it too
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: yea :)
<blahrus_> 2.2.4.1-1 is the intel drivers it just downloaded.
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, I own www.foxmediasystems.com and I am in the dev stages of creating and all in one ready to use system
<blahrus_> niiice
<foxbuntu> so I have my choice boards for nvidia/ati/intel
<hads> Spammer ;)
<foxbuntu> hads, I know i know
<foxbuntu> I stick my url in allot
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> maybe once every few weeks
<daande> can mythtv play divx/xvid movies?
<hads> heh
<foxbuntu> daande, yes
<hads> daande: Sure, mythvideo is the plugin you want
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129030
<foxbuntu> rut oh
<blahrus_> is the case I ahve, will that lcd howto you have work for it ;)?
<daande> im looking into building my gf a media center for christmas heh
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, ah you found that already huh?
<foxbuntu> I just published that recently
<blahrus_> :)
<foxbuntu> glad my wiki is showing up in google searches
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, I have the black and silver versions
<blahrus_> so I should prolly not be using the devel version?
<foxbuntu> only complaint is that the IR sensor is either misplaced or just plain weak
<daande> what type of hardware do you guys suggest the system would need to play dixv/xvid/mp3s/dvds/record tv
<hads> How long is a piece of string? :)
<foxbuntu> daande, if your going to do HDTV dual core 2.5Ghz or better and a decent vid card
<daande> what about a tuner card with a built in encoder?
<foxbuntu> daande, or you could wait and get a fresh off the line system from this great vendor ;) www.foxmediasystems.com
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> hads, that one was for you
<hads> hah, every few weeks eh :)
<foxbuntu> lol
<daande> how much are u charging
<foxbuntu> daande, HVR-1600 is a pretty good card
<rhpot1991> antec silver is "easier" to setup, I'd say get whichever one is cheaper if you don't really care
<rhpot1991> I happen to have a silver
<foxbuntu> daande, not sure on final price yet, but prob between 850-1000
<daande> to much for me im looking to build one for like $500
<pgruett> Hi all, I feel that this might be an extraordinarily stupid question but am I to ask my stupid mythbuntu question in here?
<daande> its for my gfs christmas gift
<foxbuntu> daande, ah...mine are going to be more top end hardware kind of thing
<rhpot1991> pgruett: ask away
<rhpot1991> daande: you should be able to build a nice box for that price if you go amdx2
<foxbuntu> indeed
<rhpot1991> heck might even be able to squeeze a phenom for that price anymore
<foxbuntu> 4850e is a good choice
<rhpot1991> I haven't been watching the price of c2d's lately so I can't speak for them
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, tri core maybe
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, E8400 ~130$ I thinks
<rhpot1991> they had a phenom for $90 over the last weekend, newegg that is
<daande> I want it to be small
<daande> and nice looking
<daande> thats my delema
<foxbuntu> daande, go with the antec case
<rhpot1991> daande: fuzion is pretty nice
<pgruett> I've got a kworld dvd maker PCI I'm trying to encourage to speak to my mythbuntu box but, so far, I'm getting a garbled image.  I haven't been able to find any specific support or drivers.
<rhpot1991> if you want to go smaller than that then you would need to be getting into separate backend and frontends
<foxbuntu> indeed
<daande> thats why i was hoping an atom dual core
<daande> would do the trick
<daande> with a dedicated encoder card
<foxbuntu> pgruett, well im not sure, but if you havent done so try installing the w32codecs and libdvdcss2
<hads> daande: I'd say you'd be pushing it
<daande> i thought so
<rhpot1991> ya I dunno that it would cut it
<rhpot1991> atom wasn't meant to be a beast
<pgruett> I did do that, though earlier when I was trying to play DVDs.
<daande> but I thought a dedicated encoder card
<rhpot1991> daande: your backend normally does other cpu intensive thigns like commflagging, transcoding, etc
<daande> took all the strain off the cpu
<foxbuntu> daande, that doesnt oflload all the proc power needed for MySQL, Commflagging, Transcoding, ect ect
<rhpot1991> not to mention HD playback is currently very very cpu intensive
<daande> I am new to this so I dont even know what commflagging and stuff is
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: quit copying my answer :)
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: do you suggest I download the 8.10 version :)?
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, yes, my X4500HD works well in 8.10
<daande> what if HDTV wasnt an issue?
<foxbuntu> daande, even still
<hads> Still be slow
<rhpot1991> daande: was there a clock speed mentioned anywhere for it?
<foxbuntu> much better off to get microATX + AMDx2 4850e or better
<hads> Media centres do like power.
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I think the clock on those is 1.6
<rhpot1991> also you want a large area for hard drives for your backend
<hads> Yeah
<daande> no thats what pissed me off
<daande> that the ad has no CPU specs
<rhpot1991> I hope its not misleading and claiming hyperthreading as dual core
<hads> My diskless FE is a mATX Intel
<rhpot1991> my MBE is a mATX
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, no there really is a dual core atom floating around
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I knew they were coming out, this is the first I've seen them sold
<hads> Only fan is the PSU which makes it barely audible
<daande> no
<daande> its dual core
<rhpot1991> I'd venture that a dual core atom could cut SD, I have no proof to back it
<daande> with hyperthreading
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I just remember it in the partner spam I get from Intel all the time
<daande> so 4 virtual cores
<rhpot1991> especially if you can use something like XvMC
<Chaorain> My sound card is not working will this help? http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu_8.04/Issues/No_Sound_After_Distribution_Or_Kernel_Upgrade
<daande> i htink its 1.6Ghz
<hads> HT isn't a core
<rhpot1991> ya HT is faking a core
<Chaorain> I have a Dell XPS 410
<hads> Not very well either
<daande> hense the word virtual
<daande> http://download.intel.com/design/processor/datashts/320528.pdf
<hads> *shrug*
<rhpot1991> problem is you only have pci in that
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, I would go ask a question like that in #ubuntu
<rhpot1991> so expanding the video will hold you up
<daande> HVR-1600
<daande> ?
<Chaorain> ok should be the same problem?
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: your suggestion is: http://www.amazon.com/Hauppauge-1178-WinTV-HVR-1600-Internal-Recorder/dp/B000MGGTY8/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1228365828&sr=1-8
<blahrus_> ?
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, yes
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: will have to check that out, currently have a cheap card in there
<blahrus_> might wanna update it
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: you still seeing random garbage in HDHR recordings sometimes?
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, I have 3 of those currently
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, nope
<daande> microATX with a AMDx2
<blahrus_> side node, I would suggest Intel Core 2 Duo E8200
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, as would I
<blahrus_> that's bang for you buck
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, just more expensive
<blahrus_> 6mb cache, 1333 buss
<blahrus_> bus*
<rhpot1991> I can't figure out why, but I see random garbage in mine, like satellite in a storm garbage
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, it blows away AMD in my testing
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you have a splitter/booster on your cable coming into it?
<rhpot1991> and I can't reliably make it happen, so I'm thinking signal
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: yea, it's quite insane of a CPU really, well for spending an extra 50 - 75 bucks
<rhpot1991> booster
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, pull the booster out
<daande> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=33181&vpn=BX80571E5200&manufacture=Intel
<foxbuntu> thats what fixed mine
<rhpot1991> and splitters outside
<daande> or
<daande> http://www.ncix.com/products/index.php?sku=34028&vpn=ADV6000DOBOX&manufacture=AMD
<rhpot1991> well I added the booster to replace splitters
<rhpot1991> cause I was having worse problems, random skips on firewire recordings
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I replaced my booster with a splitter and whamo, problem solved on the spot
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: looks like I am overscalling on all HDMI
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: its a 5 way split too though
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, well split before the booster then use the HDHR without
<blahrus_> 3 live CDs has done it
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I have like 3 splitters before my HDHR
<blahrus_> the bios screen has done it as well
<foxbuntu> thus the booster
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, yea, its common with HDMI
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I'll have to mess with it, problem is that I don't want to lose my recordings and don't have time otherwise
<rhpot1991> couple that with the fact that I can't reproduce it and its a headache
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/33-10226
<rhpot1991> thats what I have
<rhpot1991> I have a 2nd one to try outside as well if I ever get around to waterproofing the connections
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, it finally annoyed me enough I ate a recording to test it
<foxbuntu> havent had an issue since
<rhpot1991> I have a ghosting problem as well, so I might have cable issues
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: is there xorg settings to scale it down?
<rhpot1991> I just know comcast is gonna point at that and blame everything on it
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, it takes allot of messing around with mode lines and such to get rid of it, its specific stuff to your TV
<blahrus_> suck.
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, I would check what videos look like on it before going to that trouble
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, I use one of my systems with the overscan and dont notice it in TV at all
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: so this a crappy TV issue then? all distro's linux and windows will have this issue?
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, its different with different video cards/drivers (and versions)/TVs
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, its a crap shoot to get it to not have the overscan
<foxbuntu> via HDMI/DVI
<foxbuntu> sometimes DVI -> HDMI is better than str8 HDMI
<foxbuntu> VGA is always better
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, you should be able to get the same res and quality of res from VGA with a good cable
<foxbuntu> and not have the overscan
<foxbuntu> just make sure to get a 15 pin shielded gold tip cable
<blahrus_> hurm
<blahrus_> might have to go that route
<blahrus_> I should have known better to think I would have this done tonight :)
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, there is no such thing as *done* in mythtv
<foxbuntu> ;)
<foxbuntu> not in a bad way
<blahrus_> wife wont be happy when she sees the media area apart for the next week or too
<blahrus_> two*
<foxbuntu> yeah...they never are
<foxbuntu> mine forced me to move all my stuff into the basement
<rhpot1991> or when they miss their soap opera cause you were up till 4am breaking things the night before
<foxbuntu> that too
<foxbuntu> thus all my test systems now
<blahrus_> really shocked there are all these overscan issues
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, the issue is the video cards not grabbing the TV's EDID data properly over the HDMI/DVI ports
<foxbuntu> and its because there is no real industry standard for doing so
<foxbuntu> except with VGA
<blahrus_> weird, I guess I just assumed someone like intel would do it right, and figure a way to read them all
<foxbuntu> not so much the video card's fault as it is the TV
<blahrus_> is there a known tv copmany that works better than others?
<foxbuntu> I have had good luck with Samsung, but thats just me
<blahrus_> hurm
<foxbuntu> I have three Samsung TV's
<blahrus_> I guess it's good to know it will do it on windows as well :)
<foxbuntu> 50" DLP, 40" LCD, 32" LCD
<blahrus_> yea I have a cheap 32 lcd insignia
<blahrus_> wait not 37
<foxbuntu> ah
<blahrus_> LG but cheaper
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> you might be able to adjust it some on the TV as well
<blahrus_> I assume this issues doesn't happen if the tv has DVI inputs?
<rhpot1991> for the record too I've seen a lot of 1080p TVs that don't do 1080 resolution over VGA, samsung is one of the few
<foxbuntu> it depends, it still does sometimes with DVI
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yes, not many will accept 1920x1080
<foxbuntu> have to watch out for that
<foxbuntu> anyways...I gtg, catch you later blahrus_
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: yup yup, thanks for the help
<blahrus_> have a good one
<aaron_> hello. I just got a mythbuntu system up and running and was hoping somebody could help me fix a few problems I'm having, the worst of which is the lack of audio over HDMI?
<Alacran> I've setup Mythbuntu, and im trying to run the frontend from XBMC.  I keep having problems with SQL, any suggestions?
<psicobra> hi all  i have just installed anew sound card with spdof optical out the card is detected and working from what i can tell but how do i make the optical wor
<psicobra> k
<danhs> Escriba el texto aquí....
<henrik_> how is the weeklys comming along for 8.10
<bobbob1016> Ubiquity keeps crashing on me when I try to install Mythbuntu Ibex or Hardy, can anyone help?  Ibex itself can install fine, but if I do that, how can I strip it to be just plain mythbuntu, as in take out all the gnome stuff?
<superm1> bobbob1016, do you have a log of the crash?
<superm1> /var/log/syslog would be quite helpful
<superm1> sounds like you found a bug.. it's too late to fix it for intrepid, but you can likely work around it and we'll have it fixed for jaunty
<bobbob1016> superm1, I didn't know it logged there.  I did try from terminal though, I'll open that file now.
<bobbob1016> It's as the installer gets to 83% or so
<superm1> bobbob1016, okay so that's probably the configuring mythtv step
<superm1> pastebin the log and i'll look
<superm1> !pastebin | bobbob1016
<Zinn> bobbob1016: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<superm1> you can use the pastebinit tool in mythbuntu live disk to do it
<superm1> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<bobbob1016> I would, but the network isn't connecting.
<bobbob1016> I'll see about copy/pasting to this machine, and posting it from here
<bobbob1016> copy to flash drive*
<bobbob1016> This won't post any of the info I put in ubiquity, will it?
<superm1> unless you ran in debug mode, no
<bobbob1016> superm1, It has my name, but that's it, I did find for my passwords, and nothing.  I'm going to do a find/replace then post it.  You think I can just try to boot anyways now?
<bobbob1016> superm1, http://pastebin.ca/1276070
<superm1> bobbob1016, lets see.  word of warning, the usernames and passwords could possibly have been the cause
<superm1> did you use any non alphanumeric characters?
<superm1> i think there is a bug opened about something going on there
<bobbob1016> superm1, No, just letters and numbers
<superm1> okay lets see.  looking at the diff
<bobbob1016> I looked and saw something about not finding a partition table, but not sure.
<superm1> bobbob1016, okay so two things stand out
<superm1> 1: [ 1741.515052] Buffer I/O error on device sdg1, logical block 1
<superm1> a disk of yorus is having errors
<bobbob1016> That's my flash drive
<superm1> ah okay so you just pulled it out with ejecting
<bobbob1016> yeah
<superm1> okay so the other thing, are you installing over the same drive again?
<superm1> it looks like it didn't format the drive the first time
<superm1> which caused a problem
<superm1> ln: creating symbolic link `/target/home/user/.mythtv/mysql.txt' File exists
<superm1> so if you remove /target/home/user/.mythtv  and try again it should be fine
<superm1> please file a bug against ubiquity (http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity) and attach this log there
<superm1> assign it to me (Mario Limonciello: superm1) and i'll take care of it for jaunty
<bobbob1016> superm1, Ok, one sec, on the phone, sorry
<bobbob1016> superm1, Sorry about that, going to remove .mythtv from the target home now.  Quick question though, should I use 64bit or 32bit with an AMD X3 (it is 64bit), I'm planning on installing coreavc in mplayer, so not sure which it'd work better with.
<superm1> bobbob1016, you are better off with 32 bit if you are messing with coreavc
<superm1> bobbob1016, if it's that powerful of a machine though - an X3, you probably can get away without coreavc
<bobbob1016> superm1, That is what I thought.  I want coreavc since it chugs with 1080p x264
<superm1> bobbob1016, an alternative is the new NVIDIA VDPAU stuff
<bobbob1016> and the people in #mplayer said it won't work too well, but with coreavc it'd work fine, since coreavc does multithread and mplayer doesn't yet
<superm1> not sure what GPU you have in there though
<bobbob1016> 8200gs
<bobbob1016> nvidia
<bobbob1016> superm1, I tried it on an pentium-dual-core 1.6ghz with no luck, I'll try it with this though.  One thing I still have to play with is the 8200 has builtin hdmi out, and since I have it to my receiver not my TV, it can't seem to get the right resolution, and can't pipe sound out.  But I'll play with that.
<superm1> bobbob1016, ah too bad. the 8200gs isn't supported with vdpau: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/dev/357332
<bobbob1016> superm1, I have an 8400 too, but no hdmi out, so not sure which to use.
<bobbob1016> I know they have the new hybrid-sli which does mobo gpu + pcie gpu, but not sure where it'll output
<superm1> not sure either
<bobbob1016> I'll do the coreavc trial first though.  Might be an idea to include some coreavc installer thing, as in you give it your serial and the exe you download from coreavc, and the installer does it automatically.  Might be able to get some referral $ from coreavc, not sure if it violates any rules though, just a thought anyways
<laga> we kinda had such a setup, but h264 support in ffmpeg improved a lot and we decided we didn't want to support a proprietary solution
<bobbob1016> laga, Oh, ok.  Any way I could find said setup again, or better to go manually?
<laga> better go manually, it's not too hard
<bobbob1016> laga, Ok, just thought I'd ask.
<bobbob1016> superm1, I'm at 90%+ now, that seems to have done it.
<bobbob1016> superm1, Seems like someone else found this a while ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/173378
<superm1> bobbob1016, odd that it was fixed back then but came back
<superm1> file a second bug, but mention that other one in the bug
<bobbob1016> Now I'm getting grub error 22, means it can't find the partition, right?
<superm1> that's usually a side effect of odd booting scenarios where you need to install grub somewhere special (see last advanced button in installer)
<bobbob1016> I rebooted again, and it found it....  Not sure, but ok...  I'll do the bug soon
<bobbob1016> Ok, I posted and assigned it to you.
<whodat> how do i revert back to the default ffmpeg mythbuntu .21 uses? the one i installed isnt working quite right.
<jphillip> whodat well where did you install the other from?
<silverdulcet> I'm having some issues with livetv, intermittently when I change channels, the channel will be distorted, but the sound will work fine. If I exit out of viewing livetv and start again it fixes it. If I don't it seems to kill the xserver, since gdm restarts and deposits me at the login window. Hardware is AMD64 3200+ and an HVR-1600. I'm only using the DVB for OTA tuning.
<silverdulcet> recording programs works without issue.
<silverdulcet> any ideas on what to check?
<jaxes> does anyone here us a keyspan remote?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-05
<Fachher> Hi everybody
<Fachher> Is anybody here
<Fachher> Hello
<heyheyhey> i have 8.10 and i get this error E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<MythbuntuGuest67> Hi, total newbie trying to get live cd working to test.
<MythbuntuGuest67> getting error no upnp backends found
<MythbuntuGuest67> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest67> !live cd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about live cd
<MythbuntuGuest67> !install
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about install
<barbuj> hello everyone
<barbuj> i'm looking to replace my Hauppage WinTV PVR-150) with another video capture card that will work after february 2009
<barbuj> does anyone have any suggestions as to which card to go with?
<hads> Are you planning on your PVR-150 stopping working in February?
<barbuj> no, but i thought this will only do analog...
<barbuj> or am i just misinformed?
<hads> It does analog or analog input yes.
<hads> At a guess you're talking about some country where they are switching off analog.
<barbuj> ok... so once the transition to digital is complete, there goes my tv watching/recording
<barbuj> yes, you are correct...
<barbuj> :)
<heyheyhey> i have 8.10 and i get this error E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<heyheyhey> is there a way to fix it
<hads> barbuj: Which country?
<barbuj> us
<hads> OK, I'm not in the US so no idea.
<barbuj> thanks anyway
<difeta> hey all! Does anybody know where I can get the totem plugin for mythtv on 8.10?
<difeta> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<difeta> !totem
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about totem
<tgm4883_laptop> difeta, you mean the totem plugin so you can access the mythtv backend?
<difeta> tgm4883_laptop, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> yea thats not in 8.10
<difeta> tgm4883_laptop, yeah, I know. I just figured that somebody had to have compiled the plugin for 8.10.
<difeta> I've tried, but it just doesn't work
<tgm4883_laptop> well it was removed as of totem (2.23.4-0ubuntu1)
<difeta> oh really? Why is that?
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, "- don't build the mythtv plugin since it has universe build depends now"
<tgm4883_laptop> from the changelog ^
<tgm4883_laptop> also in that changelog would indicate that they want you to use the upnp server instead
<difeta> yeah, I saw the same postings, but i still have trouble seeing why it was not compiled into a seperate package
<tgm4883_laptop> superm1, ^
<difeta> it was touted as one of the great new features of 8.04
<tgm4883_laptop> I know
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not us though that compile that
<tgm4883_laptop> I think superm1 was looking into why it was removed though
<BandC> is there a windows wubi installer for mythbuntu 8.04?
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, no
<BandC> hmm that sucks
<tgm4883_laptop> that was new in 8.10
<BandC> 8.10 boots to blank screen
<BandC> so i wanted to try the 8.04 wubi install
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, you might be able to download wubi from the wubi site and use a 8.04.1 ISO
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, that should work
<difeta> tgm4883_laptop, yeah, its especcialy frustrating when the "solution" to any questions that grace the matter on launchpad is just "its not a problem, its suppose to be that way because it has multiverse deps"
<tgm4883_laptop> difeta, I agree, it's a PITA.  I suppose the rules are there for  reason, but there should be an alternate solution to that problem
<difeta> tgm4883_laptop, indeed.. btw what does PITA mean?
<tgm4883_laptop> Pain In The Ass
<Zinn> tgm4883_laptop: Please watch your language.
<difeta> tgm4883_laptop, I see, sorry for getting you a point with the bot
<BandC> hmm i'll try that tgm4883_laptop thanks
<tgm4883_laptop> difeta, don't worry, that bot has no power over me ;)
<difeta> ahh! correct, unless it has a chanserv interface
<tgm4883_laptop> difeta, It might
<iapitus> anyone in here have any experience hacking a new ir device into lirc?
<BandC> i got a  WinTV-HVR-950 Hybrid USB TV Tuner stick. shouldn't mythbuntu 8.04 see it directly? what should i do to make it recognize it?
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, you need to load the firmware
<tgm4883_laptop> !%950%
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about %950%
<tgm4883_laptop> !foxmediasystems
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about foxmediasystems
<BandC> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990185&highlight=hauppauge+950
<BandC> cool thx tgm4883_laptop
<BandC> tgm4883_laptop, those instructions refer to a video4linux directory under linux headers source but i dont have that directory. im on 8.04. can that be why?
<tgm4883_laptop> you have the linux headers installed?
<BandC> yes
<BandC> i dont have a video4linux folder under /usr/src/linux-headers-<kernel no>/Documentation
<tgm4883_laptop> what about a v4l dir or something like that?
<BandC> here's what i have:
<BandC> aoe cdrom DocBook lguest s390
<BandC> thats it
<tgm4883_laptop> what about in /usr/src/linux.....kernel no...generic/Documentation?
<BandC> let me check
<UNHchabo> i just installed Mythbuntu 8.10, and i have some experience with Gentoo, but the machine's not booting up properly at the moment -- after the Mythbuntu splashscreen finishes, the screen loses signal. I can't SSH in, and my router doesn't see the device -- any ideas of what I can check?
<BandC> tgm4883_laptop, nope same things under there also. no video4linux
<BandC> or v4l or anything
<BandC> my kernel is 2.6.24-19 by the way
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> it's possible that it's not in there
<tgm4883_laptop> I know that support for the 950 wasn't in the kernel in hardy
<BandC> in the mythtv wiki you're referring to there is a v4l step. its not in your tutorial
<BandC> can it be that?
<tgm4883_laptop> BandC, yea use that guide
<BandC> ok ill try that
<tgm4883_laptop> thats the guide for hardy
<tgm4883_laptop> so you should be good
<BandC> arent there packages for this v4l?
<tgm4883_laptop> there might be on the v4l website, but not one that we offer
<BandC> we? are u a myth tv developer?
<tgm4883_laptop> mythbuntu
<BandC> so you're the main mythbuntu man? :)
<tgm4883_laptop> well the main guy is superm1
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm just a mythbuntu grunt ;)
<BandC> cool
<BandC> nice :)
<BandC> i hate compiling stuff
<UNHchabo> oh, my issue i posted above -- is it possible that it's because i selected the Nvidia 173 drivers?
<UNHchabo> i have an FX5200
<tgm4883_laptop> UNHchabo, can you do ctrl-alt-f1
<UNHchabo> no
<tgm4883_laptop> yea that doesn't sound like it then
<tgm4883_laptop> did you verify the cd that you burnt?
<UNHchabo> yes
<BandC> UNHchabo, i had the exact same problem
<BandC> 8.04 works
<UNHchabo> alright
<BandC> i had the same problem with 8.10
<UNHchabo> then just upgrade the packages till it's up to date?
<BandC> i guess but im afraid that might break things again
<BandC> i havnet tried yet
<UNHchabo> hmm
<BandC> im upgrading right now :)
<UNHchabo> ok
<UNHchabo> would regular Ubuntu 8.10 do the same thing?
<BandC> im not sure. but i guess so. i have read stuff like that in forum
<BandC> heh cool. after 260 mb updates now im freezing at the splash screen :)
<iapitus> i had that problem with 8.10 as well - turned out it was the new X
<iapitus> i had to feed it a valid xorg.conf
<iapitus> (that was with a funky old radeon though)
<BandC> nothing happens when i click watch tv. do i need to set some server settings? its a basic configuration. backend frontend same machine
<hads> !blankscreen
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<BandC> do i need to specify a recording directory?
<BandC> isnt there a deafult?
<BandC> hmm i tried to add /home/mythtv as a default storage directory and gave it 775 but still same thing
<UNHchabo> BandC - I hit Esc to go to the Grub menu, then chose the Recovery boot option
<UNHchabo> selected the option to fix the X Config file
<UNHchabo> then hit Resume Booting
<UNHchabo> and it all went fine
<UNHchabo> it's fixed now, it seems
<BandC> mine cooted ok when i selected the previous kernel
<BandC> booted*
<UNHchabo> this was a fresh install, so that wasn't an option for me ;)
<BandC> maybe i should try that too
<BandC> yeah :)
<klobster> anyone have any luck setting up an HP m9150f?
<Drazha> hello... I was just wandering if mythbuntu supports iMon remote?
<jaxes> does the keyspan windows media remote work?
<yotux> anyone here use a keyspan remote?
<benanzo> How can I re-scan my music library from the commandline?  does it have to be done from within the MythTV GUI?
<yotux> can anyone offer some help on setting up a keyspan remote control
<yotux> !keyspan
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about keyspan
<yotux> !remote
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about remote
<yotux> !lirc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about lirc
<laga> it'd be good if you could ask a specific question
<IntuitiveNipple> Is anyone using an Hauppauge HVR-4000 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> brb - switching to xchat rather than xchat-gnome
<MythbuntuGuest56> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest56> hI, I'm using mythbuntu 8.10 64bits and I cant get sound from my Hauppauge TV Card wich is connected to my LineIn jack any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest56> problem solved :)
<iapitus> yay! my myth ticket finally got an owner
<IntuitiveNipple> Is there a reason the automated trunk builds repo doesn't have a /dist/ directory and no package lists?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-06
<scotepi> so what do i need to do to get avi and mkv's workin in media player? i see em, but i get loading.... for about 50% of the length of the file and nothing
<scotepi> is it anything like actuly getting AMD drivers working?
<abarbaccia> how big are the files
<abarbaccia> and what bitrate
<abarbaccia> and how fast is ur machine
<scotepi> comps is 2.4ghz x2, 2gb ram.. the files are the 1.1GB or 350mb varity
<scotepi> vlc can play them fine, mplayer gives me invalid vo (i was trying over vnc, havent tried localy yet
<scotepi> but now my backend isnt starting up, it was working fine last night, all i can think of is my cable box is off
<scotepi> dont say mythbackend is tied to host names ><
<abarbaccia> it is
<abarbaccia> the settings table distinguishes between machines based on hostname
<scotepi> ok, now to why videos wont play
<abarbaccia> look at the logs
<scotepi> should mkv/avi work out of the box? i installed all the codecs i could select in the mythconfig.. why does one need to isntall 1 set then install another set..
<scotepi> http://rafb.net/p/PVZR2G25.html
<scotepi> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4800+ (Family: 15, Model: 35, Stepping: 2)
<scotepi> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<abarbaccia> what drivers are you using?
<scotepi> AMD
<abarbaccia> the catalyst drivers?
<abarbaccia> and can you verify they are loading properly
<scotepi> i had to activate them since picking them didnt activate them by default
<abarbaccia> sounds sketchy
<scotepi> yes fglrxinfo says its using ati
<scotepi> gona try xvinfo now
<scotepi> screen #0: no adapter present
<abarbaccia> are the other drivers still loaded
<scotepi> nope
<abarbaccia> mmm very odd
<abarbaccia> alright im gonna nap in preparation for tonight
<abarbaccia> best of luck scotepi
<scotepi> could a software update disable them?
<abarbaccia> sure if u upgrade the kernel
<scotepi> ok.. with ATI drivers loads my mythtv front end screen is like doubled.. its 2 screens side by side on one, even though using vnc it looks normal
<PMantis> Hello. I just installed a new Mytbuntu 8.10 64 bit frontend ONLY machine. It was working great. Then, I ran apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, rebooted. Now, mythfrontend ran in a terminal shows an error trying to open /dev/mixer.
<PMantis> So, I placed my auto-login user into the "audio" group, and logged out, back in, still no audio.
<PMantis> I rebooted into the original kernel, and still no audio.
<yotux> anyone use keyspan remote
<blahrus_> ?
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: yt?
<foxbuntu> define: there?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<blahrus_> hahah
<blahrus_> I can't get windows or any linux, vga, or hdmi to do 720p . . .
<blahrus_> am I going crazy?
<foxbuntu> nope
<foxbuntu> what model is your TV?
<blahrus_> let me get the model
<blahrus_> insignia 37"
<foxbuntu> which model though
<blahrus_> ns32-lcd
<blahrus_> maybe it;s just a 32 :)
<blahrus_> right now vista ulimtate is installed, can I can't get anything better than 1024x768
<foxbuntu> you should be able to push 1360x768
<blahrus_> http://tw.giga-byte.com/Support/Motherboard/Driver_Model.aspx?ProductID=2963
<blahrus_> that;s the board I got
<blahrus_> just got the new intel drivers, and network card
<blahrus_> ones that came on the cd didn't work :(
<foxbuntu> how is windows detecting it via VGA?
<blahrus_> generic pnp monitor
<foxbuntu> and 1024x768 is all the higher windows will let you set it?
<blahrus_> yes sir
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> try it with the 8.10 live disk
<blahrus_> kk, will have to download that
<foxbuntu> see what resolutions it will let you use
<blahrus_> wait maybe I got it
<blahrus_> 1 sec
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: cd is burning, then will try to boot it with VGA
<foxbuntu> ok
<blahrus_> boot up live mode?
<foxbuntu> yes
<blahrus_> it's going
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, further testing of the X4500 is on my list for the weekend, if I figure out something with it expect it on the Wiki soon as well :)
<blahrus_> oh wow
<blahrus_> the antec case
<blahrus_> once I installed the drives in windows
<blahrus_> it now shows the time on the display
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: it's giving no signal on the screen
<blahrus_> I believe this happend in the regular 8.10 as well when I tired it on a different system, intell chipset though
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, thats strange, it worked fine for me
<blahrus_> the 9.04 beta works thought
<blahrus_> booting that again
<blahrus_> looks like it did 1280 x 960
<blahrus_> or it's trying too
<blahrus_> yea it tired
<blahrus_> I just changed it to 1360x768, but my screen's tv flash 1280x768
<blahrus_> but in display preferences, it's set to 1360x768
<blahrus_> which is right :) ?
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: ^
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, seems good to me
<foxbuntu> blahrus_, thats the res for 720p
<blahrus_> 1360x768 ?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> its the PC translated 720p
<blahrus_> ohh, so I guess I should assume the TV is wrong when it says 1280x768, and ubunutu says 1280x768 ?
<kees> weird.  after upgrading to Intrepid, my mythfrontend sometimes ignores keypresses for 15-45 seconds before processing them.  anyone else seen this?
<blahrus_> kees: wish I could get 8.10 to boot up, or I would help :)
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, hadn't thought about it, but it does seem like that is happening sometimes here
<tgm4883_laptop> I sluffed it off as being the backend recordings
<tgm4883_laptop> blahrus_, 1280x768 - 16:10   1360x768 - 16:9
<tgm4883_laptop> iirc
<blahrus_> tgm4883_laptop: I guess just not sure why TV says one thing, ubuntu says another :)
<tgm4883_laptop> what?
<blahrus_> freaking windows wouldn't even give me a 1360x768 option
<tgm4883_laptop> <blahrus_> ohh, so I guess I should assume the TV is wrong when it says 1280x768, and ubunutu says 1280x768 ?
<blahrus_> tgm4883_laptop: when I changed the rez from something to 1360x768, the tv flash the rez is changing to, and it says 1280x768
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: it's driving me insane.  I can't reproduce it reliably, and I have _tons_ of CPU left.
<tgm4883_laptop> kees, yea I haven't looked into it that much as I have more important things on my mind.
 * kees nods
<blahrus_> looks liek it's playing right
<blahrus_> at leat the 720p mkv I got
<blahrus_> but no sound
<blahrus_> yet :()
<blahrus_> bed for the night, mess with it more tomorrow.
<blahrus_> tks
<blahrus_> later
<kees> hrmp
<kees> when I zoom, Xorg hits 100% cpu.  :(
<kees> and I'm using XvMC, so I wouldn't expect that...
<kees> tgm4883_laptop: ah-ha, use of Bob 2x while zoomed seems to crush my CPU, so I switched to Yadif, and all is well.
<NetSarC> hello in here
<NetSarC> i'm doing a bit research before i start building my first mythtv setup
<NetSarC> i want to have a big backend server with dvb-s / dvb-s2 cards
<NetSarC> 3 or 4
<NetSarC> and some frontends which can play full hd
<NetSarC> the first trouble i have, is to find the right dvb-s2 card
<NetSarC> any suggestions? i need to be able to control my diseq switch also
<NetSarC> i'm looking a bit at Hauppauge WinTV-NOVA-HD-S2
<Muskie> Hiyo
<Muskie> allright, I'm a reasonably good hand at linux, but a complete noob at mythTV and media centre working. should i play it safe and go for 8.10, or try the 9.04 alpha?
<laga> go for 8.10
<Muskie> thanks. will download it now.
<Muskie> okay, second question :P
<Muskie> since it's all set up, and i REALLTY don't wanna be lugging a CRT form my back room, it's all hooked into a standard TV.
<Muskie> will the standard installer display in PAL60, or should I get the alternate?
<Muskie> ...great. The Mythbuntu project lead is Anti-ATI. guess i've got fat chance finding official howtos aon getting my X600 doing TV-out then.. :P
<Muskie> Finally had to lug out my old CRT and do an install from there. haven't finished installing it yet, so I'll check if it just works out of the box first before complaining to an IRC help chat. XD
<Muskie> Allrighty then. the base mythbuntu system is working.. little buggy on the tv-out side of things, but i'm sure I can figure that out. Now, how do i set up my TV card (DVB-T300) to work with this?
<destructar> hi. i'm running mythbuntu 8.04 backend with static ip. I have apache2 running. ping localhost fails with 100% packet loss, although other machines can ping the backend
<destructar> i've done loads of research on this and can't find the issue
<wilberfan> I've noticed (since the last major updates) that my .avi's take 15 seconds to load now...
<wilberfan> used to happen in 1 or 2 seconds
<wilberfan> anyone else experiencing this?
<sabhain> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<sabhain> !diskless
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about diskless
<sabhain> !tftp
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about tftp
<sabhain> !pxe
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about pxe
<sabhain> !life
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about life
<Muskie> funny.
<Muskie> tried the forums or the Wiki? they seem to be better than the chat.
<rtc443> hello everyone i was just wondering what would be a great tv capture card, i have looked at the list but can't decide, can you record basic cable, like recording tv shows, thanks a bunch and srry for the noob question
<Muskie> rtc: basiaclly any tv card you get will be supported with a little work.
<Muskie> I'd reccommend  COMPRO's Range myself, since that's what i use, but I'm actally having a little trouble gettign it going. :P
<Muskie> http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/MythTV has a range of supported cards that will work fine out of the box.
<rtc443> ok cool i am just getting a desktop so i can record tv shows when im not home, keep an ssh tunnel open, and other mis stuff
<rtc443> im going to be using dual 2,5ghz, do u think thats enough
<rtc443> and 1tb for storage
<rtc443> ya i have been spending alot of time lookig through mythbuntu, looks great
<rtc443> thanks for ur help
<Muskie> nice.
<Muskie> honestly, yu don't need such a high end rig
<Muskie> unless you're goign to be transcoding Multiple HD streams around to 10 different frontends XD
<Muskie> 1tb is good for storage though, makes sure you've got plenty of space for stuff you want to record.
<Muskie> a single-core 1.5ghz processor is more than decent enough to record stuff while you're away, and send it to you if you're the only one using it. 2ghz if you want to do HD, jsut to make sure.
<rtc443> ya i have been wanting a 1tb for awhile(hate deleting things) so for the prices now
<Muskie> it's overkill, but meh, hwo am i to complain XD
<rtc443> ya ok cool, i wasnt sure, i know video transcoding and all are processor intensive, but this is good now less money spent
<Muskie> http://www.mythtv.org/docs/mythtv-HOWTO-3.html
<rtc443> just to make sure u can record cable tv right, are ther restrictions
<Muskie> shouldn't be, as long as your tuner supports it.
<Muskie> if your rig doesen't need a scrambler or anything  you SHOULD be fine.
<Muskie> but since I've never done cable, I wouldn't know.
<Muskie> might want to hit up the forums and ask about people
<Muskie> s experiences with your particulr cable provilder, and what tuners support it
<rtc443> well i know i get IO cable so as long as i can record atleast the lower channels, history, discovery it will be fine
<Muskie> IO?
<rtc443> optimum online
<Muskie> who's your current provider, I could do a quick google search for tuners that support them while my tuner drivers com,pile :P
<rtc443> ok cool my current cable provider is optimum online
<rtc443> also if u dont mind what do u think would be better http://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Hauppauge-WinTV-HVR-1600-Hybrid-Video-Recorder-1199/sem/rpsm/oid/201496/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do orhttp://www.circuitcity.com/ssm/Hauppauge-WinTV-HVR-1250-Hybrid-Video-Recorder-1196/sem/rpsm/oid/204447/rpem/ccd/productDetail.do
<Muskie> the 1600
<Muskie> it has the IR blaster you'll need
<Muskie> basically, to view the encrypted channels, etc, you'll still have to plug it into the cable box
<Muskie> the IR blaster goes on front of the box and lets you change channels on the cable box using the remote you get with the TV card.
<Muskie> http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV-HVR-1600
<Muskie> there's some info on getting the system to work
<Muskie> apparently it's a bit of a resource hog when viewing HDTV, so you may actually want to get that 2.5ghz dual core, actually..
<Muskie> also, a half-decent video card (like an ld-skool Geforce 7000 series or a radeon x60 ot 700) should be put in as well
<Muskie> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_hvr-1600 more stuff on getting the 1600 working
<rtc443> ok cool well i already had the dual 2,5ghz in my budget so not bad
<Muskie> heh
<rtc443> i was hoping i would have parts and an old pc around but i dont so i might just buy somesort of dell just cuz its cheap
<rtc443> like an inspiron 530
<Muskie> should work. just be careful of what you get
<rtc443> ya wut should i look out for thats bad
<rtc443> i also have a monitor so i dont have to buy onw
<Muskie> honestly, it's still technically cheaper to buy the parts and build it yourself
<Muskie> or go to a real computer shop and get one custom-built for youur needs
<rtc443> ya i was also thinking of that
<rtc443> the only thing im not fluent in is motherboards and processors everything else i know
<rtc443> ATI Radeon HD3650 256MB would that be ok for  video card, not that great but honestly im cheap lol
<Muskie> gadzooks
<Muskie> if you think that's cheap, buy me one!
<Muskie> but yeah, go ahead. should do you fine
<rtc443> well its still 100 bucks
<rtc443> ok well i build one for 500 bucks
<rtc443> http://configure.us.dell.com/dellstore/print_summary_details_popup.aspx?~lt=print&c=us&cs=19&fb=1&l=en&oc=DDCWDA1&s=dhs&leadtime=&showleadtime=False
<rtc443> ok that doesnt work
<Muskie> lol
<Muskie> you should be fine with what you're trying to build.
<Muskie> with all the stuff you're geting, it should work out of the box for you
<rtc443> ya ok great, ive been thinking of this for awhile, and if it doesnt work out the box then good old troubleshooting will fix it
<rtc443> and lots of google searching
<rtc443> thanks for ur help and time
<Lunar_Lamp> When I log into mythweb, and also in the program guide, all the channels are in an order that I consider "non-normal".  How can I rearrange them into a standard order?
<Muskie> no dang clue.
<Muskie> should be a channel rearranger option somewhere. try the wiki?
<tgm4883_laptop> define non normal
<flodin> i'm having trouble with lirc and the remote control for a hauppauge hvr-1300. I get output from mode2, but after an hour of googling and tampering with irrecord and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf I'm not getting any output from irw
<flodin> *still not getting
<flodin> is there any way i can pick apart the channel betweeen /dev/lirc0 (which seems to work) and lircd, so i can see where it's losing my button presses?
<Lunar_Lamp> tgm4883_laptop: well, the same as my freeview TV lists them.  I expect BBC1 to be first, BBC2 second, and so on.  These start with BBC4, have a few channels, then all the radio stations, then a few more tv channels.
<Muskie> allruight
<Muskie> i am REALLY miffed now
<Muskie> apparently the DVB-T300 is one of the more commonly supported cards.
<Muskie> but I STILL can't get anything going. the system still can't find the damn thing.
<Zinn> Muskie: Please watch your language.
<Muskie> O.o
<Muskie> anyway. I've followed the instructions for getting the SAA7134 chipset drivers going,a nd still nothing. can anyone help me with this?
<yosamite> Hello, is here somebody who has mythbuntu running as Xen DomU?
<Muskie> HU-F*beep*ING ZAH
<Muskie> Got it working, finally.
<Muskie> silly thing didn't like the PCI port it was plugged into.
<yosamite> I've done a debootstrap installation first, then installed mythbuntu804-desktop metapackage, exported the firmware for my FF card, loaded the devices via kenel parameter, so far so good.
<yosamite> but if I try to open a vnc connection I'm only getting a grey screen with a shell. How can I configure it now?
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: how do I force the backend to update mp3's I updated 1,000 of tags?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-12-07
<MythbuntuGuest57> Experiencing difficulty with first install of mythbuntu. I have an intel 2.8Ghz machine with 500mb ram, ati video card and dvico tv tuner. XP media center used to be installed and worked ok. I have managed to add the dvico tv card and scan for channels and add them. The epg works fine (I am in Australia). Play back of both tv and dvd is extremely jumpy if working at all. Under tv the first image appears then it stalls 
<hads> Sounds like a video driver issue, I don't know anything about ATI though sorry.
<MythbuntuGuest57> thanks hads. does mythtv use a different video driver to what vlc player would?
<hads> Driver no, does VLC playback fullscreen video?
<MythbuntuGuest57> not sure, only tested in window, was a large window if that helps
<hads> I see, may not be a driver issue then. You might check the mythtv logs;
<hads> !logs
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/
<MythbuntuGuest57> what should I be looking for in the logs?
<hads> Something relating to playback
<MythbuntuGuest57> under /var/Vorg there are a lot of messages relating to 3d driver does not support visual.
<MythbuntuGuest57> I think I will need to log into this chat on the machine in question, running between rooms isnt making this easy
<Muskie> MythbuntuGuest57, have ou installed the proprietary ATI drivers?
<Muskie> go out of mythtv to the desktop, it should appear on the taskbar. you'll also want to change your update sources and get your other software updated as well
<MythbuntuGuest57> Installing java on other machine now to enter this chat.
<MythbuntuGuest57> I have installed the ati driver, as you said it appeared in the task pane and I installed it
<MythbuntuGuest57> Also did a check for updates and installed all recommended
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, which ATI card?
<MythbuntuGuest57> ati card is some cheap one, not sure, will see if I can see something on the card
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, lspci | grep VGA
<Muskie> MythbuntuGuest57: you may want to update your sources. the default settings don't go well for updates. Applications>System>software sources
<Muskie> ARGH
<Muskie> my PCI card screwed up again. gonna have to reseat the card...
<MythbuntuGuest57> vga compatitible controller ATI Technologies Inc RV370 Sapphire X550 Silent
<Muskie> Heh. my HTPC has an X600
<Muskie> so if I ever get my tv card working I might get the same problem.
<Muskie> definaltey grepping this conversation :P
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, lsmod | grep fglrx
<MythbuntuGuest57> fglrx 1813960 23 agpgart 421842 fglrx, intel_agp
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, post your Xorg.0.log to pastebin
<MythbuntuGuest57> ok to do that I will need to be on the pc itself. Just installed java on it. Will log back into this chat from there.
<foxbuntu> ssh?
<foxbuntu> VNC?
<hads> pastebinit
<foxbuntu> mythbuntu log grabber
<foxbuntu> welcome to the party hads
<foxbuntu> ;)
<hads> I had enought partying last night thanks :)
 * hads is feeling it a little
<foxbuntu> lol
<MythbuntuGuest57> for some reason installing java didnt fix accessing this chat online.  fox, do I just enter those commands in terminal or is pastebin for this chat?
<foxbuntu> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<MythbuntuGuest57> i see.
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest57, cat  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<foxbuntu> then you can paste it into pastebin
<MythbuntuGuest57> thanks so much for the help thus far. will be back when I do all that
<Muskie> oh, fer....
<Muskie> great. now when my system boots, the monitor turns itself off.
<Muskie> even ctrl+alt+F1 doesen't work
<Muskie> ok, got that back
<Muskie> next step
<Muskie> I'm not getting any signal
<Muskie> yeah.. no signal wahtsoever
<Muskie> argh
<Muskie> keep getting tuning failed errors
<Muskie> ....
<Muskie> -falls over-
<Muskie> nevermind.
<Muskie> NPI error
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: yt?
<blahrus_> or anyone else know how to refresh the music listing/tags?
<blahrus_> also the port for the myth web?
<tgm4883_laptop> blahrus_, port for mythweb?  80?
<tgm4883_laptop> backendip/mythweb
<blahrus_> tgm4883_laptop: tks
<blahrus_> holy crap, I can play my MP3's from mythweb!@# ?
<blahrus_> tgm4883_laptop: did you see my message as well about the mp3's?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<blahrus_> is that  something else to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> I don't do a whole lot with mythweb other than scheduling recording stuff
<blahrus_> no I was talking about updating the file/tags
<blahrus_> like I used easy edit
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<blahrus_> to update the tags that weren't right
<stiev3> I just ran a script incorrectly that sorta ruined all of my metadata for videos, doubled/tripled entries etc... and I'm sort've interested in writing a ruby script to fix everything.  Am I free to sort of truncate and resubmit everything in the videometadata tables?
<stiev3> I said sort of a lot there, excellent.
<tgm4883_laptop> stiev3, IIRC, you should be able to truncate the tables
<tgm4883_laptop> the videometadata table that is
<tgm4883_laptop> don't do the others ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> IIRC, thats what I do when testing mythvideo-bulk-updater
<stiev3> videometadatacast and the like, country, genre have associations from the looks of it so do they gotta go too?
<tgm4883_laptop> stiev3, no, I just kill the first table
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me make sure thats the right table
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> yea I kill that first table but not the rest
<tgm4883_laptop> interestingly enough, perhaps that is why I have 82 pages of data in videometadatacast
<stiev3> Ok I'll play around with it.  It can't get any worse than it is now for me haha, and if i do something really stupid I'll just use that as an excuse to go to 8.10
<tgm4883_laptop> eh, to each his own
<tgm4883_laptop> I'd stick with 8.04 for a backend, unless you need something in 8.10
<tgm4883_laptop> just because if it aint broke, dont fix it ;)
<stiev3> inetref in videometadata is the imdb id, this might be obscure but if that's blank ie:  I scrape from elsewhere and don't bother filling that in, am I going to catch error messages?
<stiev3> actually I'll just see where I get with it, thanks for the help.
<tgm4883_laptop> np
<tgm4883_laptop> I have to go kill some survivors anyway ;)
<blahrus_> 2008-12-06 21:33:17.585 There are no channel sources defined, did you run the setup program?
<blahrus_> what's the command to run setup again?
<tgm4883_laptop> blahrus_, mythtv-setup
<blahrus_> tgm4883_laptop: tks, I guess I didn't setup a channel source
<blahrus_> :)
<Daviey> oi oi
<blahrus_> foxbuntu: around?
<rosskouk> hi, sorry if this is the wrong place to ask about IR blasters.. i'm stuck with an unbranded cable box and i'm finding it impossible to learn the codes from the remote, i've found out that it uses the NEC protocol.. does anyone have any tips on a way to find codes, i'm kind of stumped at the moment, thanks.
<MythbuntuGuest96> I am working on getting my mythbuntu install to work well and know this chat will be very handy on the pc Im working on. Unfortunately I cannot get this web chat to work I installed the java apps but nothing shows up when I browse to this page in firefox. any ideas?
<laga> MythbuntuGuest96: well, it's working?
<MythbuntuGuest96> on my windows pc upstairs not on the mythbuntu pc downstairs
<laga> well, you can install an IRC client, point it to irc.freenode.net and join #ubuntu-mythtv
<MythbuntuGuest96> I would have thought installing the java in add/remove would have been enough
<MythbuntuGuest96> would you recommend pigeon or x-chat?
<MythbuntuGuest96> sorry pidgin
<laga> whatever works for you :)
<laga> i don't think you will java
<laga> you will need java*
<MythbuntuGuest96> i'll see how I go, thanks. I'll also try java*
<laga> gah
<laga> sorry, i meant to say that you probably won't need java
<laga> oh, you do
<laga> that's silly.
<HelpMe1> thanks laga, learning all sorts of new stuff today
<HelpMe1> so to my mythbuntu problem. I have a fresh install of mythbuntu that was very jerky and did not play tv or dvd well. VLC player played a dvd no problems in full 5.1 sound. foxbuntu was helping me earlier and we go to the point were I was going to post a log of my Xorg.0 to pastebin. I will do that soon. Since, my mythtv frontend no longer seems to be responding. I opens and I can browse the main menus but I select watch tv or wa
<laga> your posting is cut off after "watch tv"
<flodin> i'm having trouble with lirc and the remote control for a hauppauge hvr-1300. I get output from mode2, but after an hour of googling and tampering with irrecord and /etc/lirc/lircd.conf I'm not getting any output from irw
<flodin> is there any way i can pick apart the channel betweeen /dev/lirc0 (which seems to work) and lircd, so i can see where it's losing my button presses?
<HelpMe1> after watch tv, it hangs on the menu page and I have to hit esc to exit.
<HelpMe1> Xorg.0 pastebin   http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m7d76cf25
<flodin> HelpMe1: you should probably post mythbackend and mythfrontend logs as well
<HelpMe1> mythbackend log   http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m6ba4d925
<HelpMe1> mythfrontend log   http://www.mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m1627fd5c
<flodin> this looks suspicious
<flodin> #
<flodin> 2008-12-07 18:50:06.783 VideoOutputXv Error: Could not find suitable XVideo surface.
<flodin> #
<flodin> 2008-12-07 18:50:06.788 VideoOutputXv: Falling back to X11 video output over a network socket.
<flodin> # *** May be very slow ***
<flodin> doesn't explain why it would hang though
<flodin> but it would explain your original problem
<HelpMe1> so that error is applicable only to mythtv?
<HelpMe1> being very slow is exactly what was happening for the dvd play back. like i said vlc had no issues though
<laga> HelpMe1: what VGA card do you have?
<flodin> well the problem is likely that the graphics card driver is not offering the kind of functionality that mythtv needs
<Guest82762> hi all people
<HelpMe1> vga compatible controller ATI technologies Incorporated RV370 Sapphire X550 Silent
<HelpMe1> when I did an update it said new driver for ati and I installed and activated.
<flodin> firegl, from the looks of the log.. I'm not an expert on reading X logs, to me it looks like it is loading several different gfx drivers in the same session. Including the vesa framebuffer driver
<flodin> it also looks like you have aiglx enabled (compiz GL accelerated UI)
<flodin> you might want to try turning such stuff off, as it could limit mythtv
<Guest82762> why mythtv start recording any time i see any channel? if i try changing channels they start recording all channels, and the consum of memory use all (apologize about my english)
<HelpMe1> what is the best way to go about turning this off to narrow down the error?
<flodin> try starting gnome-appearance-properties and go to the visual effects tab
<flodin> set visual effects to none
<HelpMe1> is that under applications or in terminal?
<flodin> you will find it as "Appearance" in the preferences menu of gnome
<flodin> or you can just start it fron the terminal
<HelpMe1> terminal says it is not installed, installing now
<flodin> oh... heh
<flodin> just check that it isn't installing a million packages just for that
<HelpMe1> i think it is, how do I stop it?
<HelpMe1> only a few minutes to go
<flodin> ok
<flodin> https://groups.google.com/group/x1250/browse_thread/thread/462f590ec2ba015e
<flodin> looks like it's a known bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/197639
<flodin> there seems to be a solution proposed lower down in that bug
<HelpMe1> looks like a couple of solutions proposed though mixed results.
<HelpMe1> under appearance preferences, I got a warning when openning that it may conflict with other desktop managers. Under visual effects I cannot make a selection from the three options but the none radio button is selected.
<HelpMe1> is this command correct   gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to add the  Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"?
<HelpMe1> also since the gnome-appearance-properties did not work out how can I stop some of those other settings?
<flodin> HelpMe1: i think if you make the changes recommended there, you will stop those other settings
<flodin> yeah you can use gedit to edit the file
<flodin> as long as you are running as superuser
<HelpMe1> wow, mythbuntu doesnt come with much installed, even gedit!
<flodin> hehe... try nano then
<HelpMe1> same command except replace gedit with nano?
<flodin> yes
<HelpMe1> I'm entering this  Section "Device"
<HelpMe1>         Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"
<HelpMe1>         Driver      "fglrx"
<HelpMe1>         BoardName   "ati"
<HelpMe1>         Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"
<HelpMe1>         Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "off"
<HelpMe1>  Option      "TexturedVideo" "on"
<HelpMe1>         Option      "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"
<HelpMe1>         Option      "UseFastTLS" "2"
<HelpMe1>         Option      "RenderAccel" "true"
<HelpMe1>         BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
<HelpMe1> EndSection
<HelpMe1> I'm not sure about the busid part? isnt this kind of thing computer specific?
<flodin> yes it is, don't take that from some web page
<flodin> you might not even need it, skip it if you didn't have it before
<flodin> the time when you do need it would be when you have several gfx cards and you need to identify which hardware you are referring to
<HelpMe1> well I entered eveything else. If it doesnt work I'll try with textured video off like someone else suggested. wil;l i need to reboot to test?
<flodin> you will need to restart x windows... you can usually press ctrl+alt+backspace to do that
<HelpMe1> how do I exit nano and save?
<flodin> ctrl-X
<HelpMe1> hmm permissioned denied. guess I should have su first? any chance of not having to type all that again?
<flodin> start another and copy+paste :P
<HelpMe1> hmm, all i have to do is type su right, then my password?
<HelpMe1> for some reason I get authentication failer after i enter my password
<HelpMe1> i only ever entered on password when i installed mythbuntu
<flodin> try sudo instead
<HelpMe1> it asks me this   usage: sudo -h | -K | -k | -L | -l | -V | -v
<HelpMe1> usage: sudo [-bEHPS] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] [VAR=value]
<HelpMe1>             {-i | -s | <command>}
<HelpMe1> usage: sudo -e [-S] [-p prompt] [-u username|#uid] file ...
<flodin> huh... what did you type?
<HelpMe1> sudo
<flodin> well yeah, you need to write sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HelpMe1> ahhh
<HelpMe1> ok all go. so just to confirm sudo is used infront of a command when you want to run the command as a super user and su sets up all following commands to be run as a super user?
<flodin> no sudo and su can do basically the same things (run shell or just run a single command). The difference is that with sudo you authenticate with your current user's password (and sudo optionally checks if you can perform that command against a list in /etc/sudoers), whereas su takes the root password and does not use any list of restrictions for what you can do
<HelpMe> wasnt prepared for that restart of x windows.
<flodin> no sudo and su can do basically the same things (run shell or just run a single command). The difference is that with sudo you authenticate with your current user's password (and sudo optionally checks if you can perform that command against a list in /etc/sudoers), whereas su takes the root password and does not use any list of restrictions for what you can do
<HelpMe> ok. so if you havent set up a su password, it is the same as sudo and su wont work
<flodin> more or less yeah
<flodin> but sudo is really intended as an improvement or to complement su
<flodin> it's used somewhat differently in ubuntu
<HelpMe> ok so mythtv is still hanging on selection of watch tv or watch dvd. Is there any way to reinstate mythtv settings? Thing is it worked, very badly when I first installed, now it doesnt at all. I will change textured to off and try again but I have a feeling perhaps something I set in the options of mythtv has caused the menus to hang rather then just work very badly.
<flodin> what package manager are you using?
<HelpMe> package manager?
<HelpMe> as in add remove?
<flodin> yes
<HelpMe> under applications / system there is add remove. thats what i use.
<flodin> ok
<flodin> i don't know of that also removes configuration files
<flodin> i guess you could manually delete them .mythtv/* and /etc/mythtv/* after uninstalling the mythtv packages
<flodin> *know if that
<HelpMe> could I use a package manager that would remove the mythtv config files?
<flodin> there is one called aptitude that i use
<flodin> it has a text-based user interface
<flodin> you select a package and press '_' to mark it for purge (i.e. remove both package and config files)
<HelpMe> hmmm its not showing up under all available packages for installation
<flodin> it's probably under "installed packages"
<flodin> you can press '/' to search for packages
<flodin> im off for lunch
<HelpMe> thanks heaps for your help
<HelpMe> i'd buy you lunch but yopu obviously arent in australia
<Lunar_Lamp> The font sizes for text in myuthbuntu always appears to be too large - e.g. on the "previously recorded" screen, there isn't enough space to show program names etc.
<flodin> you can adjust font sizes in the settings
<Lunar_Lamp> I can't seem to change the fontsize of text in the "system status" page.
<spoky99> hi all
<spoky99> Someone know how make work XF86AudioMute by lirc?
<spoky99> bye
<olterman> I need some help with Hauppage Nova T 500 and lircd, I can't get the remote to work properly, when I run /etc/init.d/lirc i get failed .... but the remote sends arrow keys and numbers
<olterman> if I start lircd by hand I can see it in my ps but there is no difference
<olterman> I have gotten configs from lirc webpage but I do not know how to troubleshoot it
<flodin> i have the same problem with another hauppauge card, that's why i came here
<flodin> it seems the guy who makes the lirc kernel drivers decided it was better to make it work like an input event source
<flodin> so he started over to make the ir-kbd-i2c kernel module
<flodin> it acts like a keyboard
<olterman> flodin: do you have a fix for it ?
<olterman> or does that mean we are screwed ?
<olterman> I mean it is sending events
<flodin> i don't have a fix, but i don't think it means we're screwed
<flodin> ir-kbd-i2c is the "new" way of doing it... one way of using it is to use xmodmap to remap keys
<flodin> i wanted to get it working the old fashioned way though
<flodin> i was able to unload ir-kbd-i2c and load lirc_i2c instead
<flodin> it creates /dev/lirc0 that i could read with mode2 -d /dev/lirc0
<flodin> so i'm getting the events... and i can generate an lircd config file with irrecord. But i haven't figured out how to get irw to pick up the events
<flodin> thing is with the input event driver, irrecord doesn't seem to catch any input
<olterman> hmmm seems like xmodmap would be easier
<flodin> yeah the thing is i'm not seeing any input at all for some of the buttons
<flodin> like channel+ and channel-
<olterman> ah
<flodin> but maybe that's just because they are not mapped to anything
<olterman> flodin: heh there are quite a few keys not mapped as keys either xev reads nothing on those keys so it might be the hauppage driver
<flodin> olterman: yeah... which is why the new solution seems worse to me
<flodin> it moves the mapping table from user space to kernel space
<olterman> on the mythtv wiki there is no mention of this problem
<olterman> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hauppauge_WinTV_Nova-T_500_PCI
<flodin> it doesn't say a lot about the new driver at all
<flodin> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Ir-kbd-i2c
<_aegis> does anyone have a recent build list for a mythbuntu setup utilizing a front end (either in a black case or a htpc style antec or nmedia case) that is either all in one or has a separate backend?
<flodin> i just ordered hardware for an all in one box
<flodin> obviously i'm not 100% sure it will all work out since i didn't get the hardware yet
<_aegis> flodin: cool... when do you expect it?
<flodin> but i did try out the tv card and it's working fine
<_aegis> flodin: Have you set one up before?
<flodin> nope. In 2-4 days
<flodin> this is the list from the email receipt
<flodin> SAMSUNG DVD-ROM 16X/48X INTERN SATA BULK SVART
<flodin> CORSAIR 2GB DDR2 PC6400 XMS2 XTREME (2X1GB) CAS4
<flodin> SCYTHE NINJA MINI CPU-KYLARE
<flodin> D-LINK DWA-556 WIRELESS N W-LAN PCI-EXPRESS KOR
<flodin> SEAGATE BARRACUDA 7200.11 500GB 7200RPM SATA/30
<flodin> ANTEC NSK2480-EC HTPC-CHASSI M-ATX
<flodin> LOGITECH DINOVO MINI BLUETOOTH
<flodin> GIGABYTE GA-EG45M-DS2H S-775 M-ATX
<flodin> INTEL CORE 2 DUO E8400 3.0GHZ 6MB 1333MHZ S-775
<flodin> "chassi" is swedish and means case
<flodin> also for tv card i got a hauppauge hvr-1300. I ordered that earlier to try it out first
<abarbaccia> so if i want to boot from a remote image do i need a dhcp server installed?
<_aegis> flodin: Nice... thanks... so you went with the NSK2480.  Where you considering any others?
<laga> abarbaccia: i think that's documented in the manual
<flodin> _aegis: only for a short while... but then i saw that the guy at silentpcreview was involved in the nsk2400 design, that was enough to make my mind up
<abarbaccia> laga: which manual? i want to do it with a flash card or USB if possible.
<_aegis> flodin: very cool.. thanks...
<flodin> i have the antec P180 for my desktop (designed by the same guy) and i'm really happy with it, it's a great case
<_aegis> flodin: I guess you bought it all from one vendor?
<flodin> yeah
<laga> abarbaccia: mythbuntu manual. i'm assuming you're referring to mythbuntu-diskless
<flodin> they have a very nice walkthrough and review of the nsk2400 here http://www.silentpcreview.com/article591-page1.html
<flodin> i think the two 120mm fans coupled with the ninja scythe mini will make it possible to run the cpu fanless
<flodin> in two years or so i'm getting an SSD disk for it... then the only noise will come from two 600-rpm 120mm fans
<abarbaccia> laga: yes. i want to create a diskless frontend but dont want to put a DHCP server etc. I have a CF slot or a USB device that i can boot off of initially. will that setup work (hypothetically)
<laga> abarbaccia: i believe that's in the manual. read it, i wrote it for a reason :)
<laga> there are some uncommitted parts left on my hard disk, but it should be there
<abarbaccia> laga: fineeeee. i have it open and am scanning now
<abarbaccia> laga: mmmm fancy. you did it all for me in MCC already. Excellllllent.
<_aegis> flodin: how is the power supply in the nsk2400?
<_aegis> flodin: did you care about going the 80 plus route?
<olterman_> I have another question ... I raise and lower sound through XF86AudioLowerVolume etc ... and I get the bar raising and lowering and mute on and of but the sound volume doesn't change in myth
<flodin> _aegis: well i don't know from first hand experience. But according to silentpcreview it's a bit noisy
<flodin> what do you mean by 80 plus?
<flodin> oh, some energy efficiency thing?
<flodin> i didn't care much about the psu to be honest, i will replace it later if i'm not satisfied with it. For my desktop i have an antec psu that has more than 80% energy efficiency
<flodin> antec phantom something
<flodin> as far as i'm concerned it would have been better if no psu was included with the case
<flodin> but since it is, i'll try with that to begin with
<wilberfan> Any idea why my .avi's take 15 seconds to load since the last big update (Intrepid)?  Used to take a second or two!
<_aegis> flodin: ahhh  that's no good then... noise.
<flodin> as far as i'm concerned it would have been better if no psu was included with the case
<flodin> err wtf... accidental arrowup before enter
<flodin> what i intended to say was: no, but i was spending enough money already :) I can improve on it gradually... going to replace the case fans, get a new psu, and buy SSD disks
<flodin> in two years i think an SSD disk will be the obvious choice for a htpc
<toorima> anyone have a rough eta on a replacement for the imdb script?
<KK_laptop> does that even work?
<toorima> does what work?
<KK_laptop> imdb auto-fill in myth
<toorima> yeah works pretty well but imdb does no longer allow it so it will stop working in time
<toorima> but there is a replacement script being writen
<KK_laptop> i'm new to myth anyways
<KK_laptop> so far i'm dissatisfied with the non-TV stuff
<toorima> what dont u like?
<laga> demand your money back ;)
<toorima> hehe
<KK_laptop> and i didn't get my dvb card yet to try the tv stuff
<KK_laptop> well, a UPnP client would have been nice
<KK_laptop> DAAP one too
<KK_laptop> also MythStream seems totally useless
<abarbaccia> speaking of the replacement imdb script, has anybody tested it / is it in -fixes?
<toorima> oh and will the replacement script be an update to 8.10 or will the weekly be needed?
<KK_laptop> i wonder if i'm missing something
<KK_laptop> but is MythStram supposed to work on 8.10
<abarbaccia> what is mythstream again?
<toorima> KK_laptop: well mythtv is first and most a tv dvr so that is where it is best
<toorima> mythstream does need some configuring i think, i've never used it
<toorima> mostly use the tv part and the movie part
<toorima> i agree the mp3 player in mythtv is not the best but I use mpd + relaxx to play music
<KK_laptop> well i like basic streaming stuff in modern entertainment box
<KK_laptop> shoutcast and youtube perhaps
<KK_laptop> wouldn't really care for much else
<toorima> mythvideo is great with the imdb-bulk-update and the metacleanup script
<KK_laptop> well, my videos are scattered on my other desktops really
<KK_laptop> so myth being a upnp client would have been real useful for me
<KK_laptop> now i have to fight with samba to get something approaching sharing
<toorima> well samba is pretty easy to setup
<KK_laptop> as a server yea
<KK_laptop> client stuff is always messy
<toorima> thats not my experience but
<cezium_> How do I get the remote that comes with nova-td 500 to work?
<_aegis> flodin: You still there?  Any reason you went with the intel e8400 instead of the AMD 6000+
 * hads prefers Intel
<_aegis> flodin: that ninja heatsink mni has some great reviews
<MythbuntuGuest30> hello, i was hoping that someone could help me with an issue i have in mythvideo in Mythbuntu 8.10.  For some reason the /home/mythtv/.mythtv/MythVideo folder is not being created so i can not download posters...
<heyheyhey> hey all
<heyheyhey> anyone try now playing patch for dvb with 8.10
<heyheyhey> ?
<MythbuntuGuest30> nope, what is it?
<heyheyhey> displays who is playing on audio channels
<MythbuntuGuest30> ah, cool, i'll have to look into that one.  show's info about the artist kind of thing?
<heyheyhey> yes
<heyheyhey> but i get a compile error
<MythbuntuGuest30> man, wish i could help... i'm hoping to get some help with a problem with MythVideo setup.
<MythbuntuGuest30> haven't tried compiling anything yet! :)
<_aegis> Does it even make sense to build a MythTV box with Verizon FIOS?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-11-30
<Guest31193> Is it possible to have a newer dishnetwork remote control a mythbuntu box?
<MythbuntuGuest52> .espn.com
<MythbuntuGuest52> Hi all.
<MythbuntuGuest52> I'm trying to use MythExport. I've got it outputting a file but regardless of what video codec I select the file created is MPEG-4.
<MythbuntuGuest52> Is there a way I'm missing to force it to export to Xvid?
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^
<mrand> MythbuntuGuest52: I assume this is with 0.22 Mythtv?
<mrand> (or 9.10 Mythbuntu)
<MythbuntuGuest52> Yes. I was having issues with Mythbuntu 9.10 so I installed Ubuntu 9.10 clean and installed MythTV from there.
<MythbuntuGuest52> Everything is working great except I can't get MythExport to output to Xvid/MP3.
<mrand> is the clean Ubuntu 9.10  + Myth working better than the Mythbuntu was?
<MythbuntuGuest52> Yes. I was getting some weird recording/playback issues with Mythbuntu 9.10.
<MythbuntuGuest52> When I added Myth packages to Ubuntu 9.10 all of those problems went away.
<MythbuntuGuest52> And MythExport is definitely running and creating a file, I just need it in a format my MP3 player can play.
<mrand> Sure would like to know what those issues were ;-)   But back to your immediate  problem: If rhpot1991 isn't around to answer your question on Mythexport, go ahead and write a bug report on it.  Preferred method now-a-days is to do "apport-bug mythexport".  Otherwise open it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythexport/+filebug
<MythbuntuGuest52> Is it really a bug though? I figured I'm just mis-configuring something or not understanding how it should work.
<mrand> Well, I'm thinking that if you can't figure it out, then either it's a bug, or there is a problem with the user interface or documentation.  So in any one of those cases, a ticket is probably the right way to track getting things improved.
<MythbuntuGuest55> OK.
<mrand> Worst case you all can converse via the bug and he can close it as invalid if it truly turns out to be something you were overlooking.
<MythbuntuGuest55> Not to put down MythExport but is Nuvexport the more common utility these days? Should I try i?
<mrand> I don't keep track of what's commonly used for extracts, but I know that one is supported, so sure, give it a try.
<mrand> Assuming that works, might include a brief sentence in the bug report to that affect.
<Guest31193> lost sound when playing videos from media libary. have sound on live tv thou upgraded from9.04 to 9.10
<Guest31193> didn't create any storage groups
<mattjackets> hi all,  just did a fresh install of 9.10 and myth.  using an nvidia card with twinview set up.  in the past, i had forced mythfrontend to load on my tv-out screen by setting DISPLAY=:0.1 but now that results in an invalid display error!  can anyone clue me in as to what changed?  how can you force an app to load on a particular screen now?
<ScumBag> hi all, I'm having some issues/problems ripping DVDs
<fbnts> Hi, is there a netboot image available for 9.10?
<baggar11> anyone else experiencing audio cd skipping/pausing in mythbuntu 9.10 64bit? Cd seems to spin down every 15 seconds right when the buffer runs out.
<linxeh> hi there - is it possible to disable the TV part of mythtv and just use it as a media centre ?
<KjetilK> linxeh, you can always remove the menu items...
<KjetilK> though the functionality will be there it will not bother you...
<linxeh> KjetilK: where should I look for that ?
<linxeh> one of the menu xml files I guess ?
<KjetilK> yeah, I'm not quite sure, but look in /usr/share/mythtv/mainmenu.xml
<linxeh> my system doesnt have that file :)
<linxeh> ok its in the themes dir
<linxeh> thanks
<linxeh> ok that looks like it might do the job - thanks :)
<KjetilK> you're welcome
 * KjetilK is still on 0.21 and Ubuntu 8.04
<KjetilK> wife would complain if things break, I need to be conservative... :-)
<linxeh> hehe
<KjetilK> I'll probably upgrade when 10.04 comes out :-)
<linxeh> this is my first real mythtv system, mainly because I didnt have the cash to do it properly before
<linxeh> the menu question wasnt really for me - a friend wants to just have the non-tv parts of mythtv
<linxeh> he has cable tv so it would just be too clunky to have the TV part in there
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-01
<Thermoelectric> Hey, I'm grabbing channels for my MythTV setup. I have setup the rest of myth tv, but when I grab channels, It says there are 13 free to air channels, but the shepherd guide data-MythTV channel table shows nothing. Any ideas?
<mcastles> you need to setup shep after you have grabbed all your channels
<Thermoelectric> But I can't grab the channels using MythTV's inbuilt grabbers, I'm in Aus, So none of our grabbers show up.
<Thermoelectric> Until I setup shep
<mcastles> yep, I'm in AUS too... what I do is setup channels in myth setup then exit out and manually do a shep config
<mcastles> shep will read your mythtv settings
<Thermoelectric> So how do I setup the channels in Mythtv?
<mcastles> and setup other stuff like the sym link etc
<Thermoelectric> I don't have a digital tuner...
<Thermoelectric> So I can't really scan...
<mcastles> do you have an analog tuner?
<Thermoelectric> Yeah
<mcastles> I've only got a digital tuner, so I'm not entirely sure
<Thermoelectric> Oh
<mcastles> your tuner shows up in mythtv setup?
<Thermoelectric> Yep
<mcastles> hmm, and scan doesn't work? like I said I've never setup analog on my box
<Thermoelectric> Nope, When you go to channel editor, the Channelm Scan button isn't shaded, and I can't press it...
<Thermoelectric> when I ran mythfilldatabase, it said no channels were configured to use the grabber :-/
<mcastles> hmm, yeah.. I'm not sure what the process with analog is? does anyone else have any thoughts?
<Thermoelectric> Might it just be that this card could be unsupported?
<Thermoelectric> I haven't seen any Swann tuners on the lists...
<mcastles> any particular reason for analog over digital?
<Thermoelectric> No, It's just a card that I had around.
<mcastles> fair nuff.. well I would suggest a digital card in AUS, now that we are starting to get more dedicated digital channels
<Thermoelectric> Yeah. Where'd you get your card from, online or at a retail store?
<mcastles> I have a nova t 500 that works well, I ordered it online
<mcastles> don't even remember where.. just went for the best price oem
<Thermoelectric> Ah, Cool
<mcastles> there is a bit of lag between changing channels.. but I think that might have something to do with  my cpu/ram
<Thermoelectric> That makes sense
<mcastles> it doesn't really matter cos 95% of my watching is recorded tv anyway
<Thermoelectric> You should have System monitor  open when you change channels, see if it peaks
<Thermoelectric> Ah
<mcastles> good idea, I will try that out
<Thermoelectric> :-)
<tgm4883> kees, you around?
<K-train> Hello.  I installed mythbuntu 9.10 ~ 3 days ago and have been quite pleased though I have a few questions, with which I will preface with a few comments.
<K-train> After installing I changed the /dev/dvd to /dev/sr0 in the mythbuntu settings which made my DVDs play with the internal player and i am pleased but now i'm faced with a ripping problem
<K-train> Under Setup/utilities ->Setup -> media settings -> video settings -> general settings, there was nothing in the "Direcotries that hold videos" field.  I populated that filed with /var/lib/mythtv/videos and I was able to rip.
<K-train> but i can replay the dvds that i rip.  I have ripped in .iso and also in "perfect"/.vob  but I cannot play them back because I cannot find them.
<K-train> I looked under "media library -> Watch videos" section but nothing is there.  Some direction would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!
<mrand> !iso | K-train
<Zinn> K-train: Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.23. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<mrand> K-train: Not sure if that is it or not... but worth a look.
<K-train> i will definately take a look at that regarding .iso files... but what about .vob files?
<mrand> Well, my gut instinct is that .iso's normally contain .vob, so it might be the same problem... but I honestly am unsure.   I need to find time to play with it all to gain a full understanding.
<K-train> np. Thanks... is it appreciated to share my success with you guys?
<K-train> for those types of problems?
<mrand> K-train: it isn't necessary, although it might be nice to know if it applies to vob as well.
<K-train> k... i just read the link that was provided by Zinn... i have mine setup like it suggests... how am I supposed to go about access the .iso files from within mythbuntu?  I have tried the "media library -> Watch video" but they do not show hup.
<K-train> *up
<gregL> K-train did you scan of them?
<gregL> for*
<K-train> uhh... no.  I hate to ask.. but where is that option?
<K-train> I though I went through all the settings..
<K-train> is it a front or backend thing?
<gregL> When you go into where you view the movies,hit m and choose  scan..
<gregL> Also make sure the video folder is readable by the user that is running mythtv.
<K-train> nice!  thanks.  let me try it.
<K-train> The scan worked great.
<gregL> cool
<K-train> is "m" a menu option in most of the setting 'pages'?
<gregL> yes, I also.
<K-train> k... i will try that also.  U guys have been great help.
<gregL> Read the info on this site......http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide
<K-train> I will do that.  thanks.
<gregL> That will give  a better idea whats going on...
<gregL> np
<K-train> When a video/dvd is ripped.  do you need to put in the information yourself?  the 3 i ripped don't have anything for the time duration, description, etc?
<gregL> if you named it correctly, hit w and it will download the Meta data..
<gregL> You should follow the transition guide it explains it all..
<garrythefish> not enough drilling. that's what's the problem with the lesbos at #ubuntu-women
<K-train> i will. thanks again.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-02
<DaveMorris> btw, what package has the mythconverg_{backup|restore}.pl scripts in it?
<KjetilK> DaveMorris, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=karmic&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=mythconverg
<DaveMorris> KjetilK: thanks, I ended up downloading them direct at 2am last night.  I was surprised they weren't pulled by mythbackend since it wanted them when doing database upgrades
<KjetilK> ah, yeah...
<DaveMorris> since that package pulls in the frontend, which I don't want on a backend only
<KjetilK> right, perhaps file a bug, since this is backend things?
<DaveMorris> I was just thinking that :)
<citybird1> ping
<jluber> I've noticed each time I do an apt-get upgrade and install an upgraded mythweb that my username and password is reset.  Has anyone else noticed this and does anyone no how to prevent it from being reset?  Thanks
<CShadowRun> does anyone know of a DVB-S2 card that's just plug and play in mythbuntu?
<CShadowRun> the idea of compiling lots of stuff and trying to fix it scares me :x
<CShadowRun> PCIe card, that is.
<BjornR1989> !help SMB
<Zinn> !help SMB For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<BjornR1989> hi all.
<BjornR1989> I've just installed the Mythbuntu backend on a test system. As i already have a server running 24/7 it's redundant to add another one just for one Mythbuntu.
<BjornR1989> The server is currently running ye olde Microsoft Windows XP with MySQL, FTP, SSH etc available.
<BjornR1989> My question being: Can i link the Mythbuntu frontend to that Windows server?
<BjornR1989> Thanks in advance.
<mrand> BjornR1989: I believe that the frontend should be able to browse files and such on that server without problem... were you expecting the windows server to run mythbackend though?  I'm not aware that is supported by MythTV yet.
<mrand> Hmm... or maybe it might work, although I don't know what tuners are supported.  http://members.iinet.net.au/~davco/
<BjornR1989> If i'd install both frontend and backend on one machine (and possibly many more to come), they'll all be able to browse to SMB shares? I can run the MySQL part of the backend on the Windows machine but if that was all that's needed, there shouldn't have been a backend.
<BjornR1989> Mythtv Windows builds... ooh.
<BjornR1989> The server will be replaced with a Fedora box over time.
<mrand> SMB should work for ya.
<BjornR1989> ok, i'll go ahead and
<BjornR1989> complete the installations. I've got two spare P4 systems to mess with.
<mrand> spare systems are awesome
<BjornR1989> Thanks for replying btw.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-03
<bmidgley2> with ubuntu 9.04 and mythtv, I can start mythexport jobs and I see the file growing but when the transcode finishes the file gets removed
<bmidgley2> log at http://pastebin.com/m147afdd2
<BjornR1989> I've mounted my windows SMB share root to /mnt/server0 but Mythbuntu doesn't seem to traverse directories.
<BjornR1989> ls -l /mnt/server0 prints all directories.
<BjornR1989> And the IR doesn't function.
<BjornR1989> An IR debugger would be nice, is there one available for Mythbuntu?
<rhpot1991> bmidgley2: have you tried running ffmpeg by hand to verify that it doesn't fail?
<rhpot1991> BjornR1989: man irw
<rhpot1991> that requires your ir to be in a somewhat usable state though
<BjornR1989> I've found a Python script to map my remote and it works but it can't be integrated in MythTV
<BjornR1989> trying man irw now
<BjornR1989> I need to know what socket it should connect to. Without a socket it doesn't print anything.
<BjornR1989> Thanks for helping.
<rhpot1991> /dev/lirc0 prob
<BjornR1989> Nothing lirc* in /dev except for a symlink lircd to /var/run/lirc/lircd
<BjornR1989> The Python script ( http://pastebin.com/f2a162e62 ) works so i was thinking of redirecting its keystrokes to MythTV
<BjornR1989> Time for some Python for dummies.
<rhpot1991> did you set your remote up in MCC?
<BjornR1989> I did... more or less. The remote that i have (Asus AI remote) differs from Asus DH remote, though they're almost completely the same. It was worth a try but even if it shouldn't work this way there has to be a solution.
<BjornR1989> I wonder why MCC doesn't contain an IR test.
<rhpot1991> BjornR1989: google and the ubuntu forums are generally the best bet for finding out how to set it up
<rhpot1991> unless you get lucky enough to find someone here who has the same remote (you won't)
<BjornR1989> I've got some steps further thanks to google.
<rhpot1991> thats not a common remote
<BjornR1989> It's common for Asus AI motherboards.
 * BjornR1989 has just discovered the xev command
<BjornR1989> Ok, the python script can now communicate with the IR receiver, now i need to find a way to redirect the virtual keystrokes to MythTV.
<Chaorain> I'm upgrading my os from 32 bit to 64 bit. How do I save my recorded TV shows?
<BjornR1989> I'd say cp all files to another HDD and perhaps copy the SQL data but what do i know, i just started experimenting with Mythbuntu.
<Chaorain> Well I've upgraded my OS before and just copying them doesn't work
<BjornR1989> Good to know when i'll upgrade.
<rhpot1991> ChanServ: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore
<rhpot1991> Chaorain: ^
<Chaorain> thanks
<BjornR1989> The IR remote functions properly now.
<BjornR1989> The python script automatically redirects its output to the focused window (being MythTV)
<bmidgley2> rhpot1991: actually the problem seems to be AtomicParseley not recognizing the transcoded file
<jbaugh> does anyone have experience transcoding with HDTV with either nuvexport or mythnuv2mkv?
<jbaugh> I have 2 (what I thought were identical - but obviously aren't) master backends (mine and my brothers) - one transcodes using 100% of the cpu (ideal) - one only uses 3% (not ideal)
<jbaugh> -- just looking for what things I may look at.  mencoder and ffmpeg are the same version on both machines
<jbaugh> ubuntu 9.10 - myth 0.22
<BjornR1989> Where can i report HUGE translation errors?
<BjornR1989> Or even better: correct them?
<BjornR1989> Odd...
<BjornR1989> It doesn't read DVD's, it doesn't play audio files, it can't find video files...
<NeoT> i'm VERY new to Mythbuntu and need some help... I can't find my country in the "Scan for channels" screen, so what do I do here? (I'm from Denmark and have Cable tv)
<NeoT> I have tried selecting both UK and Sweden, but when I then tries to scan for channels, the screen freezes, and I have to restart the computer to get back into the backend config tool
<NeoT> hmm.. when I try to scan for channels, it just stops at 6% (after getting timeout at the first channel). Any ideas how to fix that?
<ingcomrbr> Hi there..
<ingcomrbr> I am curretly installinh mythubunyu
<ingcomrbr> but... It is askign me by Infraed Remotes and Transmiters..
<ingcomrbr> So is it the remote control from the TV card?
<tgm4883> yes
<ingcomrbr> ok.. I got GIGABYTE remote control..
<ingcomrbr> but is not listed into the combo box..
<ingcomrbr> what Do I choose?
<mrand> ingcomrbr: it is possibly a windows media center remote.   Try that.
<ingcomrbr> ok thank you.
<tgm4883> !mceusb
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about mceusb
<tgm4883> meh
<tgm4883> !mceusb2
<Zinn> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote
<henrik__> My mythtv does not get the thumbnails or information of movies that I have in my movie directory. I have tried adding the imdb information in properties of a movie. But it does not do any attemt of downloading the front of the movie nor any other information. Anyone who got any idea. I'm on .22.
<mrand> I think there is a short-cut for launch a metadata search?  maybe W from within Mythvideo?
<henrik__> I'll try that :)
<henrik__> nope did not do it.. what do I need to specify so it knows the name of the movie?
<jbaugh> does anyone have experience transcoding with HDTV with either nuvexport or mythnuv2mkv?
<mrand> henrik__: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythVideo_.22_Transition_Guide#Enhanced_Metadata_Grabbing
<pyrosanstdio> why are my videos heavily pixlated ?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-04
<darthanubis> any ideas why my generate cutlist job stays in queue and never runs?
<darthanubis> I've never seen this problem before, and I'm thinking it has something to do with my settings.
<darthanubis> I chose mpeg4 instead of rtjp for all my trasncoding, but I always do that
<darthanubis> thats all I got
<darthanubis> /usr/bin/mythcommflag -s %STARTTIME% -c %CHANID% --gencutlist
<Demerzel_> hello folks ... anyone else run a diskless frontend with karmic here?  I recently updated my backend and the ltsp image for the diskless frontend using aptitude and now the frontend kernel dies on boot
<mrand> Demerzel: I would suggest searching on diskless in the Mythbuntu forum (http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301)  There are quite a few threads.
<mrand> No promises, but it's the best I can think to suggest.
<Demerzel> yeah i searched earlier today
<Demerzel> no luck there :-/
<Demerzel> i wonder if there's a way to make the kernel boot up interactively
<Demerzel> or at least log its info somewhere
<Demerzel> diskless means it's trickier
<BjornR1989> IR fixed, MythTV doesn't list movies and it doesn't play audio files though it lists them.
<BjornR1989> MythTV uses /mnt/server which links to \\ddbs-2u1\F-schijf\ANY with RO permissions.
<BjornR1989> Odd, VLC plays files without a hassle & with audio.
<BjornR1989> => joining #mythtv
<BjornR1989> * No movies in list: fixed
<BjornR1989> * No audio: busy resolving.
<Essobi> WEEE
<darthanubis> any ideas why my generate cutlist job stays in queue and never runs?
<Shadow__1> hello everyone my motd when i login through ssh doesnt display mythtv infor anymore
<Shadow__1> it used to but after upgrading to 9.10 it doesnt
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: is mythtv-status installed?
<rhpot1991> dpkg -i mythtv-status |grep ^ii
<rhpot1991> dpkg -l that is
<tgm4883> I think it was removed from the default install
<superm1> it was removed from the default install indeed
<darthanubis> any ideas why my generate cutlist job stays in queue and never runs?
<darthanubis> everything esle works as expected, and I get no errors
<darthanubis> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f227d406e
<darthanubis> @12:41 is when i set the cutlist to be generated
<darthanubis> I hate when minor stuff like this happens with no discernible trail left
<darthanubis> [mpeg2video @]Missing picture start code
<darthanubis> getting alot of this type of spam in the logs
<darthanubis> Filter dir '/usr/lib/mythtv/filters' doesn't exist?
<darthanubis> is that a big deal?
<Shadow__1> asdasf
<Shadow__1> as sd000000asdlkfjasd
<Shadow__1> mythtv-status is installed
<darthanubis> UPnpMedia: BuildMediaMap - no VideoStartupDir set,  skipping scan.
<darthanubis> if I knew what any of these errors meant in english I could solve this solo
<darthanubis> I'll get it though, alaways do. just a brain drain
<Shadow__1> rhpot1991: what should i do
<Shadow__1> darthanubis: if i knew more i would help you out
<darthanubis> thx
<darthanubis> I never have issues, and when I do, they are one in a million type events
<Shadow__1> my ssh mythtv motd isnt working and i dont even know how to fix that
<darthanubis> ok, I'll purge and reinstall the backend :(
<Essobi> Meh.. I wish there was a an automated way to build a static kernel with only the modules I'm using.
<Essobi> s/ a //
<Shadow__1> tgm4883:  are you still around
<tgm4883> Shadow__1, more or less
<Shadow__1> tgm4883: mythtv-status is installed so that wasnt the issue
<Shadow__1> i did dpkg-reconfigure but it still isnt working
<CShadowRun> Hi, can anyone recommend me a DVB-S card that will work easily out of the box with mythbuntu?
<darthanubis> CShadowRun, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<darthanubis> Hardware support depends on the driver availability for your operating system. For Linux, check the following pages on the linuxtv.org wiki:
<darthanubis> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:DVB
<CShadowRun> yea, and that's why i'm asking here, since this is the ubuntu channel
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: run mythtv-status, does it work?
<CShadowRun> darthanubis: also neither of the pages you linked to answer my question :P
<CShadowRun> i want one that's known working out of the box in mythbuntu
<darthanubis> They do, but you don't want to look further than this channel.
<CShadowRun> if you don't want to make a recommendation that's fine, but please stop badgering me with hardware lists that i already know about :)
<pteague> i have a pvr-500 that worked out of the box with mythbuntu... i think that box still has hardy on it
<CShadowRun> pteague: don't think that's dvb-s :(
<darthanubis> badger?
<darthanubis> anyone have this "Missing picture start code" in their log?
<Shadow__1> rhpot1991: yeah
<Shadow__1> but i tried the motd it doesnt show up
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: most likely the cron job isn't running then, lets see
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: actually it doesn't work on mine currently either, guess I haven't been paying attention
<Shadow__1> i mainly noticed it because i switched to a new server
<Shadow__1> and i am running mythtv .22
<rhpot1991> ya the disk space is broken in mythtv-status when running with .22 I believe
<rhpot1991> I don't see anything in the cron script about updating MOTD, that might have gotten removed
<Shadow__1> hmm
<rhpot1991> anyone have a jaunty box around still;?
<Shadow__1> so is that something i can fix or just wait for it to get update?
<rhpot1991> actually I can prob look at that from the deb
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: still digging, I'll try to find out who is maintaining it too so we can figure out exactly what happened
<rhpot1991> if it was removed I'd assume there is a reason why
<rhpot1991> would help if I looked in the right place, MOTD stuff happens in the init script
<rhpot1991> and its still there
<Shadow__1> ah ok thanks rhpot1991  so you are saying its happening to you too
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: yep, gonna guess its a permission issue, but thats just a guess now
<darthanubis> fixed!
<mrand> rhpot1991: if it isn't too late, I'm on a jaunty box.
<mrand> darthanubis: yay... what was it?
<darthanubis> mrand, I had to go into the backend and tell it to ALLOW the job to run. DOH!
<mrand> hrm... does it make sense that it defaults to not allow that?
<darthanubis> from all the agarbage in the log, I thought something was wrong. Nothing is wrong
<darthanubis> mrand, well I thought I had allwoed the job to run by setting the value to "1" in the mythweb settings page.
<rhpot1991> mrand: I already poked at some source and I was looking in the wrong spot
<rhpot1991> need to dig deeper to figure out whats going on
<darthanubis> I guess it makes sense. It has always been that way. I just thought I did that via mythweb
<rhpot1991> Shadow__1: in the mean time you can open up a bug on it
<baalsgate> im running an upgrade and have run into problems
<baalsgate> at configuring the mythtv-database it cant connect to the mysql database and it seems mysql isnt running
<baalsgate> im upgrading to version 9.10
<henrik__> perkele
<baalsgate> this upgrade is screwed !
<baalsgate> 9.10 upgrade took 4 hrs and totaly stuffed the working mythbox
<Kamhol> Question: I have a Winfast 2000 Leadtek XP card that seems to be detected in the Capture Cards Screen, I am in Australia so i have chosen No Grabber, and on the Channel Editor screen the Channel Scan button is greyed out. Any ideas where to go from here? Thanks
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-05
<Kamhol> Question: I have a Winfast 2000 Leadtek XP card that seems to be detected in the Capture Cards Screen, I am in Australia so i have chosen No Grabber, and on the Channel Editor screen the Channel Scan button is greyed out. Any ideas where to go from here? Thanks
<BjornR1989> MythTV audio issue fixed !
<darthanubis> anything to check in dealing with a slow frontend?
<darthanubis> I made sure "use opengl" was off
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, http://tinyurl.com/2c9np
<MythbuntuGuest63> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest33> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<MythbuntuGuest33> Does anybody have a mythmovies grabber script that actually works for Canada?  none of the ones on the web are able to retrieve listings for me
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, are you not the one who was crying about "googleit"?
<darthanubis> but thanks for the link, now that I know it is channel approved
<darthanubis> !coc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about coc
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, I figured since you treat people in here that ask questions like that, I would return the favor, you deserve far worse, thus none of or devs are willing to even talk to you.
<PsyberS> how do i go about resetting the database?
<PsyberS> ive tried using mythtv-setup to delete all my cards, all my sources, inputs etc and even though they all show in there they wont show up on mythweb or mythfrontend
<wildo3ne> is anyone alive in here tonight?
<PsyberS> actually ignore my request, i think i just have permission issues...
<wildo3ne> could someone help a first time user?
<PsyberS> ah there we go :)
<PsyberS> wildo3ne: if its something super simple i can
<wildo3ne> I am trying to do the backend setup with a  hauppauge pvr-250 connected to standard cable, when I do a channel scan it recognizes the first 18 channels and then just sits there
<PsyberS> wildo3ne: its best to just ask your question and wait for someone to respond
<PsyberS> wildo3ne: i would ask in #mythtv-users
<PsyberS> (in addition)
<wildo3ne> does not finish the scan, says it is at 5% and has been sittting there for over an hour, I have tried us-cable, cable hrc, and cable ilc
<wildo3ne> tried there, there are plenty of people in there just seems dead, no responses
<darthanubis> wildo3ne, don't scan fetch
<wildo3ne> ok, how would I go about that?
<darthanubis> the fetch button is .5 inches from the scan button
<wildo3ne> when I do that nothing happens
<darthanubis> so you rhink
<darthanubis> think
<wildo3ne> so it is doing something in the background? then how do you know when it is done?
<darthanubis> pay close attention
<wildo3ne> hang on
<wildo3ne> on another machine
<wildo3ne> will switch kvm
<wildo3ne> still sitting there, its possible I may not be seeing everything if my resolution is not right, it is connected to a 32" widescreen
<PsyberS> any idea what groups the mythtv user typically belongs to? seems mine was removed from all groups but 'mythtv'
<PsyberS> ive added it to the obvious ones, audio and video
<darthanubis> uhm no
<darthanubis> ot only belongs to mythtv for a reason
<darthanubis> you were not supposed to add it to any other
<darthanubis> why would you?
<darthanubis> wildo3ne, start over
<wildo3ne> ok gonna delete all and start over from scratch
<wildo3ne> ok think I am getting somewhere, it is just not pulling my lineup from schedules direct
<wildo3ne> ok after looking closely at things it appears that schedules direct does not allow numbers in the username and that was why it was not pulling the information, it is trying to do a fetch now
<wildo3ne> ok guys thank you for the help with the tv it is now working, but another question for you, when I pull up the menu screens they are ultra tiny and cannot be read. how would I go about increasing that size?
<Shadow__1> rhpot1991: where do i file the bug
<a6s> helo all, if any 1 has a bit of time can i get some help trying to setup lirc. Im not sure if im doing it wrong or if my remote is not supported at all.
<baalsgate> anyone had serious issues tring to get Nvida drivers working ??? after upgrading to 9.10
<baalsgate> Still no good to find nvidia driver installed ??
<bllz> Hi, I'm planning on setting up a mythtv box with a PVR-150 recorder.  I have comcast digital cable and I'm getting a digital-to-analog converter.  Can anybody help me clarify a couple of issues surrounding this?
<bllz> I'm wondering 1)  how exactly my remote will work (will an IR blaster be necessary?) and 2) whethter there are any special considerations with this setup
<superm1> baalsgate, there hasn't been any rampant reports of people with problems
<superm1> baalsgate, what are your specifics for issues?
<superm1> have you filed a bug?
<baalsgate> superm1 i have found bug reports
<superm1> with your particular problem?
<baalsgate> superm1 bug report - > http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1866757.html
<superm1> it would be best to file a bug report using apport
<superm1> to grab all your logs
<superm1> and compare
<superm1> you have lrm-video on your system?
<bllz> Hi, I'm planning on setting up a mythtv box with a PVR-150 recorder.  I have comcast digital cable and I'm getting a digital-to-analog converter.  Can anybody help me clarify a couple of issues surrounding this?
<superm1> you shouldn't
<bllz> I'm wondering 1)  how exactly my remote will work (will an IR blaster be necessary?) and 2) whethter there are any special considerations with this setup
<baalsgate> superm1 I upgraded from an eariler version of mythbuntu
<superm1> baalsgate, then try removing linux-restricted-modules-common
<superm1> you dont need it
<superm1> bllz, if you aren't getting any responses here, try posting in the forums
<superm1> !forums | bllz
<Zinn> bllz: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<bllz> will do, thanks!
<baalsgate> superm1 I have got nvidia drivers running now but it has been a real long night fixing the,
<baalsgate> superm1 I ended up having to install linux headers and downloading the nvidia install
<baalsgate> superm1 I still have a couple of issues mythbuntu does not load directly into the mythfrontend , which is my next problem
<superm1> baalsgate, interesting you were missing the headers
<superm1> they're recommends for mythbuntu-desktop
<superm1> #apt-cache rdepends linux-headers-generic
<superm1> if it's not loading right into mythfrontend, then check the setting in mcc
<baalsgate> superm1 mcc ?
<superm1> !mcc
<Zinn> Mythbuntu Control Centre, one of the biggest advantages of Mythbuntu.  You can configure a lot of normally complex tasks from one location.  You can find it in your System menu after installing Mythbuntu.
<baalsgate> superm1 oh ok
<baalsgate> superm1 umm in the automatic login .. the log in as user there is no mythtv user ?
<superm1> you're not supposed to log in as a daemon
<baalsgate> superm1 it needs to login as user "mythtv" the frontend does not start
<superm1> no that's not true
<superm1> you need to be in the "mythtv" group perhaps
<superm1> but that's it
<superm1> try running mythfrontend at the command line to see what the problem is
<superm1> or look in ~/.xsession-errors
<baalsgate> superm1 previous installations of mythtv the user I always loged in as was mythtv
<superm1> you shouldnt have been for at least 3-4 releases
<baalsgate> superm1 so how is it supose to work now ?
<superm1> you run it as a normal user
<superm1> you log in as a normal user
<superm1> if it's not working, you run it from a terminal and see why
<baalsgate> superm1 i have custom stuff all under mythtv user so now i have to change all that
<superm1> you're welcome to keep it that way, odds are there is a way to make it work, it's just not a supported way of doing it
<baalsgate> i still cant get mythfrontend starting automaticly ?
 * KjetilK just stuffed a GGW-H20L BluRay player/writer into his box, but can't get it play neither CDs nor DVDs
<KjetilK> it seems to be detected OK:
<KjetilK> [   27.578142] ata6.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST BD-RE  GGW-H20L, YL04, max UDMA/133
<KjetilK> and
<KjetilK> [   28.300187] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray
<KjetilK> so, I first figured it could be a udev problem
<KjetilK> it seems OK, though;
<KjetilK> UDEV  [1260045205.422750] add      /block/sr0 (block)
<KjetilK> DEVLINKS=/dev/disk/by-path/pci-0000:00:12.0-scsi-3:0:0:0 /dev/sr0 /dev/cdrom2 /dev/cdrw2 /dev/dvd2 /dev/dvdrw2
<KjetilK> err, wait cdrom2...
 * KjetilK checks if I have just /dev/cdrom
<KjetilK> ah, it was partly my problem :-)
<KjetilK> DVD playback works fine now
<KjetilK> but for some reason, when I set the CDROM device in the general settings for music, it isn't saved...
 * KjetilK greps the setup files to change it in the files instead
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-12-06
<dmfrey> hey everyone, got a graphics issue I am trying to work out
<dmfrey> i am running 9.10
<dmfrey> it is on a GeForce 8400 running vdpau-normal with the 190 nvidia driver
<dmfrey> HD looks great, except it is letterboxed, not full screen
<dmfrey> SD aspect ratio appears correct, except it has about a 2 inch pillar box on each side, instead of the normal black sidebars
<dmfrey> i have been all over the playback settings
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, thats just a setting in the frontend, I think in the playback settings
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: that's what I thought, I was messing with the auto fill and zooming, but the picture then looks distorted
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, I am using a very similar video card...
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: are you seeing the same types of issues?
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, no, my SD content has the normal black sidebars to compensate for the 4:3 on 16:9 screen
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, is that what you are seeing or am I missing something?
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: no, the sidebars are not normal...very small, only about 2-3 inches on either side
<dmfrey> the tv is a 56 toshiba dlp
<dmfrey> so those black bars are pretty tiny on that screen
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: btw...this was normal in 9.04
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, it can be smaller depending on the resolution you are recording at, or your playback resolution, or the TV, or the TV signal (cable/sat/OTA)
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, well, some huge changes happened between 9.04 -> 9.10
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, there are allot of factors...
<dmfrey> it is the same for firewire recording or qam off of pchdtv 5500
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, what resolution are you running at?
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, also what type of connection are you using to the TV?
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: 1080i/dvi
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, no the actual resolution on the myth system
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: it is offset to compensate for overscan
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: one sec, let me bring it up
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, is it str8 through DVI? or DVI -> HDMI?
<dmfrey> dvi -> hdmi
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, does the video look distorted with the smaller bars?
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: it is maybe stretched a little
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: one more thing...the menu looks appropriate on the screen, this only affect playback
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: i am looking at the general playback menu now
<dmfrey> page 2
<dmfrey> video aspect override is off and zoom is auto detect (default off)
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, I would set zoom off
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, but thats not the issue
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, I think rather than a 16:9 resolution like 1920x1080, your system is running a 16:10 resolution, many TVs do support 16:10
<foxbuntu> 16:10 would be like 1920x1200
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: let me check my xorg.log
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, alright
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: if that is the case, i am not sure why this card is now detecting it at 16:10, never did it with 9.04 and before
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, probably the new driver
<dmfrey> it was the same with the 185 driver, i upgraded it 190 to see if it would fix the issue
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, you likely were using the 173 driver in 9.04 though
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: Virtual screen size determined to be 1920 x 1080
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, hmm...well that answers that
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: i had to use the screen adjustment wizard to adjust for overscan for the menus
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, that could be part of it
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: i saw that the checkbox was enabled to use the new size for video playback
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: disabled it, but the problem perists
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, Im not sure, I just deal with the overscan on mine, although it is not too bad
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: did you enable the separate video modes for gui and tv playback?
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, no
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, did you?
<dmfrey> no
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, you might try it
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: what about your button font size? I notice when a popup appears, the button face font size is too tiny to read
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: I think this is all related somehow
 * foxbuntu is seriously procrastinating his work...and is way behind on completing it
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, all the text on my system is readable
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, are you using the mythbuntu theme?
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: yes
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, system all up-to-date?
<dmfrey> looks like there are a few updates out there that just came down in the last day...i usually keep it up to date all the time
<dmfrey> this is a dist-upgrade
<dmfrey> it is recording right now, so can't do the upgrade and reboot
<dmfrey> foxbuntu: thanks for your help, i am gonna turn in for the night
<foxbuntu> dmfrey, np
<Demerzel> hello folks
<Demerzel> anyone here having any issues with mythbuntu diskless images?
<Demerzel> i updated the image to include the latest kernel and that seems to have killed it
<Demerzel> dies before even mounting root
<wildo3ne> can someone help me increase my dpi on my font? current reading is 46dpi and so nothing is readable when bringing up menus in myth
<Demerzel> wildo3ne: what distro are you using?
<Demerzel> oh heh i'm assuming you're using mythbuntu ... what version?
<wildo3ne> yeah mythbuntu current version, downloaded last night
<Demerzel> ah ok
<Demerzel> i just looked on the forums for dpi
<Demerzel> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/302667
<Demerzel> that might help
<Demerzel> /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<Demerzel> might need to change the dpi there or remove it altogether
<wildo3ne> tried your advice demerzel, but I don't have any of those config files
<Demerzel> hmmm
<Demerzel> any mention of dpi in /var/log/Xorg.log?
<Demerzel> it might mention where it's picking it up from
<Shadow__X> rhpot1991: where should i submit the bug
<wildo3ne> sorry no, does it help to mention my video is vga out on intel 845 chipset?
<wildo3ne> its an older p4 2.0 gig running in a mini itx asus system
<foxbuntu> !log%
<Zinn> MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<foxbuntu> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<foxbuntu> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<BjornR1989> !motd
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about motd
<BjornR1989> !help motd
<Zinn> !help motd For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<olejl1> Every time I restart my computer the MythTV database settings are displayed. How can I avoid this? If I close the database setup and start Mythfrontend from Application->Multimedia->MythTV Frontend it is OK.
<olejl1> I managed to solve it. I had created a new wired connections which for some reason didn't come up until after mythfrontend was started. When I deleted it and enabled the Auto again, it was working.
<plsander> Hi, I've installed mythbuntu 9.10, and I am having problems getting capture from my PVR-350 card.
<plsander> In 9.10 - which is the correct specification for a PVR-350 capture card -- V4L or IVTV?
<foxbuntu> plsander, IVTV
<plsander> thanks -
<foxbuntu> plsander, this will probably help you. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Hauppauge_PVR-350#Installation_guides
<plsander> foxbuntu, I'm more worried about getting capture working... it was working on myth .20 (knoppmyth) but since I have changed to mythbuntu and myth .22 it does not capture - neither live nor recordings.
<plsander> the doc talked about tv-out on pvr-350
<foxbuntu> plsander, well how are you trying to capture?
<foxbuntu> (s-vid / composite / RG6(coax) )
<plsander> s-vid -- direct connect to cable box
<plsander> IR blaster controlling channel change
<foxbuntu> plsander, how are you tuning the cable box?
<plsander> according to the logs, the channel change is completing ok.
<foxbuntu> plsander, ok, did you setup the external channel changer command on the input connection?
<plsander> ues
<plsander> yes
<foxbuntu> plsander, have you tested the channel change command to verify it is actually working as expected?
<plsander> It was earlier, and the cable box generates a valid signal requardless of the channel tuned to
<foxbuntu> plsander, well I am more concerned that it is actually changing channels
<foxbuntu> plsander, before going too far, lets stop back and have you explain in more detail exactly what you are doing and how its failing
<plsander> I'm not getting anything for live tv - just black screen then kicked back to the mythfrontend menu.  If capture was working, I would see something.
<plsander> same behavior for recorded programs - black screen for ~5 seconds, then recording ends
<plsander> I am using storage groups - have plenty (200G) free in the live tv directory
<foxbuntu> plsander, post your logs with Mythbuntu Log Grabber, try watching live tv once more then post the logs
<foxbuntu> plsander, the logs should provide information
<plsander> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f337a584b -- started livetv around 13:50
<foxbuntu> plsander, try this: cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<plsander> I get the default cable box channel when I play that mpg.
<foxbuntu> plsander, ctrl + c to kill it
<plsander> so the card is working
<foxbuntu> plsander, ok, so its a configuration thing then
<foxbuntu> plsander, (at least thats the likely story)
<plsander> :-D
<foxbuntu> plsander, when yo say default channel, is it the Menu/On-Demand channel?
<plsander> It's the "how to use your cable box channel"
<foxbuntu> plsander, ah ha
<foxbuntu> plsander, use the normal cable remote to get the box off that channel onto something else
<plsander> Used the channel change program, since the remote is long vanished into some drawer - the change worked.
<foxbuntu> ok, so now you have some sort of tv
<plsander> now to get myth to work with it.
<foxbuntu> plsander, run the frontend like this: mythfrontend -v all
<foxbuntu> plsander, then try the watchtv
<plsander> ok - have that output in a file
<foxbuntu> plsander, post it
<plsander> is there a way to post a file to pastebin?
<foxbuntu> plsander, little hint, cat <file> | pastebinit
<plsander> spiffy... http://pastebin.com/f54256f78
<Essobi> Meh
<Essobi> I can't get this stupid BT878 to work with on-card sound
<foxbuntu> plsander, well this seems to expose part of the issue, you said you are using storage groups, are you using the default folder locations, or did you create your own?
<plsander> default - added locations to them
<foxbuntu> plsander, what did you add?
<plsander> That's probalby it - I added /mnt/mythstg/v000/ but the path is /mnt/mythstg/v000/video/ (and v001, v002, v003)
<plsander> but mythtv has write access to both v000 and v000/video
<foxbuntu> plsander, I would chown the folders to mythtv:mythtv
<plsander> they already are.
<foxbuntu> ok
<plsander> only /mnt is root:root
<foxbuntu> plsander, only thing I can seem to find is the system times out where it should be generating the recording file, so to me it seems like a permissions issue or the way the storage groups are configured
<plsander> I'll switch it back to the /var/lib/ paths and see if that works
<foxbuntu> plsander, that is ok, as long as the directory has eXecute rights for everyone
<foxbuntu> plsander, ok...I have to get going, but if it still doesnt work someone else in here will likely be able to help you out
<Essobi> Anyone using BT878s?
<plsander> essobi, I have a bt878, but I do not have it on my myth box
<Essobi> plsander: Oh.. Did you ever get the audio working without a cable?
<plsander> essobi, my understanding is that there is not a AtoD converter on that card - that audio capture must be done with a sound card, hence the stubby audio cable
<Essobi> plsander: Well that sucks.
<plsander> essobi, that's why I ended up with a PVR-350 :-D
<Essobi> mmm
<Essobi> Yea, If I'm reading the pinouts right.
<Essobi> they never even hooked up to the AtoD part of the chip
<Essobi> that's retarded
<Essobi> it's on the chip
<Essobi> BUT HEY
<Essobi> LETS JU*ST IGNORE THAT
<Essobi> stupid b*stards
<plsander> foxbuntu, found the problem... chmod g+s for my storage group dirs...
<Shadow__X> superm1: is the motd thats supposed to show up with mythtv-status a known bug
<randyinneed> Hi, I'm installing 9.10 with a hauppauge 250 but my scan for channels button in the connect source to input screen is grayed out
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, are you in north america?
<tgm4883> !stab foxbuntu
 * Zinn stabs foxbuntu with a sharpened mce remote.
<randyinneed> yes
<tgm4883> I would guess North Carolina?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, nice
<randyinneed> yes
 * tgm4883 is a Psychic
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, carry on
<randyinneed> my southern accent gives it away?
<tgm4883> randyinneed, yep
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, yea..I didnt look as hs connect string before asking
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, thats ok, I'll just call you a noob and go back to moving how-tos
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, have you setup your Schedules Direct account and downloaded the guide data yet?
<randyinneed> yes
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, what type of input are you using?
<randyinneed> tuner 1
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, so coax/RG6 correct?
<randyinneed> yes
<randyinneed> coax
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, have you selected the data source on your input?
<randyinneed> If  i understand what yur are asking my video source is set to my schedules direct video source
<foxbuntu> I think thats the correct options
<foxbuntu> I dont recall the exact wording in the menu
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, have you tried to watch TV with it yet?
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, because as I recall that option to channel scan got disabled recently in MythTV
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, the video/data source needs to be provided (which you have done)
<randyinneed> yes, it fails. The backend log says it is unable to find channel (or somehing like that)
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, please use Mythbuntu Log Grabber to post your logs
<randyinneed> ok
<randyinneed> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f32ebd236
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, this is a PVR-250?
<randyinneed> yes
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, which type of tuner did you select in the capture card setup?
<foxbuntu> V4L?
<randyinneed> yes
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, ah, there is the issue
<foxbuntu> randyinneed, change it to IVTV
<randyinneed> ok
<randyinneed> ah great, that seems to be working.
<randyinneed> thank you so much
<foxbuntu> np
<randyinneed> scan seems to have frozen at 5%
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<asdasd> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=97447
<henrik__> superm1, here??
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-06
<zuixro> Hey, I am running Mythbuntu 10.10, and my hard drive keeps filling up. It keeps recording to that drive even when there's no space left. Also, I keep getting logged out every 2 hours.
<zuixro> My question is, How do I fix either or both of these problems?
<Patrickdk> sounds like you never did the config
<Patrickdk> the config explicitly asks you how often to check, and how much diskspace to leave free
<zuixro> It was working fine before I upgraded to 10.04
<Patrickdk> mine checks like every 15min, and leaves 20gigs free
<zuixro> Ah, How do I run the config then?
<Patrickdk> mine has been on 10.04 since it came out
<Patrickdk> I think it's in the backend config
<Patrickdk> mythtv-setup? or via the menu
<zuixro> Alright I'll give it a try
<zuixro> Any idea about the logouts?
<Patrickdk> logouts?
<zuixro> It happens more frequently when MythFrontend isn't running
<zuixro> I get logged out ever 2 hours (almsot exactly)
<Patrickdk> dunno, I have never been logged out, ever
<Patrickdk> with or without mythfrontend running
<Patrickdk> or systems that don't even have myth installed
<zuixro> Yeah it's weird
<Patrickdk> screensaver settings?
<zuixro> Nope
<Patrickdk> or, sleep/standby mode?
<zuixro> And it's 2 hours regardless of what has happened, even during a recording
<Patrickdk> sounds like a sleep mode, power savings turning on
<Patrickdk> it wouldn't know if your recording or not
<zuixro> I meant even if I'm using it, like watching a recording or changing a setting in the menu
<zuixro> Patrickdk could you be referring to "File Management Settings"? Cause I can't find anything about minimum free space in there
<Haywire> Dual booting Windoze Vista and Mythbuntu 10.04... When I first run mthtv, everything is fine...finds backend, stream tv, recorded tv all ok.. then I boot to windoze... It  "detects" something changed, and runs checkdisk, of course, finds no errors, and then proceeds to boot up fine... but after that, mythtv frontend fails to load, and I get a message of "No UPnP"  help1
<Haywire> Both OS's seem to load o.k. - but I've reloaded MythTV twice, and I'm SURE windoze has changed something, I just cannot figure out what...
<zoran119> can i run both front and backend on a livecd to test it out?
<Zinn> [freenode.net] freenode: frequently-asked questions
<pmcenery> Hi guys. is anyone working on autobuild packaging via the new git repository
<mrand> pmcenery: yep, superm1 has been actively working on it.
<superm1> with any luck, tonight's autobuilds should be git'ified
<superm1> (knock on wood)
<pmcenery> excellent. thanks.
<superm1> pmcenery, additionally the code has been abstracted out, so you if you want to kick off your own build of master or fixes/0.24 with a collection of commits on your local tree, you can https://github.com/MythTV/packaging/blob/master/deb/build-debs.sh
<Zinn> [github.com] deb/build-debs.sh at master from MythTV's packaging - GitHub
<superm1> as soon as I know autobuilds is working i'll try to document all of that so users can use it more easily
<pmcenery> superm1: thanks. That is really cool. I often find this the easiest way to add a patch and test it. Its just not practical to have a source build on my system - even for testing
<superm1> pmcenery, so there are two scripts there, build-deb.sh and build-dsc.sh
<superm1> if you use build-dsc.sh it will generate source packages
<superm1> which you can kick off into a pbuilder/sbuild/PPA and spit back debs if you dont want to litter your system with 400 megs of build-depend
<pmcenery> superm1: very cool.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-07
<qwebirc37268> hey guys
<qwebirc37268> im having issues with lirc on my new 10.10 install
<qwebirc37268> i posted on mythtv-users and Jarod is saying to build my own lirc
<qwebirc37268> see: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/463268
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythBuntu 10.10 Lirc Issue | MythTV | Users
<qwebirc37268> why is this required?  Why is Mythbunu no updated?
<qwebirc37268> anyone?
<tgm4883> superm1, ^
<qwebirc37268> m having issues with lirc on my new 10.10 install
<qwebirc37268> i posted on mythtv-users and Jarod is saying to build my own lirc
<qwebirc37268> see: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/463268
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] MythBuntu 10.10 Lirc Issue | MythTV | Users
<qwebirc37268> why do i have to do all that?  is there plans to update lirc?
<superm1> there's plans but it takes time, and there's been higher priority stuff to do
<qwebirc37268> is there a bug track i can follow?
<tgm4883> also, it's a wider ubuntu thing, not a specific mythbuntu thing
<superm1> there's a whole bunch of lirc bugs open, i'm not sure if there is one for this particular problem you are hitting
<qwebirc37268> i read jarods blog entry on it.  seems ubuntu a lil behind the curve on lirc in the new kernel
<superm1> behind the curve?  ubuntu doesn't pull updates all the time from upstream when an OS launches
<superm1> it only pulls patches that fix particular and that's when developers have the resources to get those patches together and tested
<superm1> the next ubuntu release will of course resync fully on upstream
<qwebirc37268> http://wilsonet.com/?page_id=95
<Zinn> [wilsonet.com] Jarod's Junk Collection » Linux 2.6.35+ Remote Control Overview
<superm1> i'm aware of the post
<superm1> i'm just saying it boils down to someone needs to pull exact patches
<superm1> and test exact patches
<qwebirc37268> im not really advanced enough to test patches etc
<biffhero> superm1: looks like you got your first beta tester in qu<xxx>
<qwebirc37268> would you recommend try to build my own like jarod says?
<qwebirc37268> my frontend its almost worthless! haha
<superm1> it wouldn't hurt to try to build your own build, worst comes to worst you mess up and reinstall
<superm1> if you've got an iphone or an android phone, you might consider using them in the interim as remotes
<superm1> there are remote apps in both app stores / markets
<qwebirc37268> really?
<superm1> yeah, they're quite nice too
<qwebirc37268> i have a evo, what would you suggest?
<superm1> i use the android one all the time
<superm1> mythmote
<superm1> all you've gotta do is turn on the telnet interface in mythtv frontend settings, it's not on by default i dont think.
<superm1> once that's on, your evo should be able to connect to the frontend via mythmore
<superm1> *mythmote
<qwebirc37268> i assume i need to connect to wifi?
<superm1> yes
<qwebirc37268> or can i do this over my mythweb URL
<biffhero> … and there goes our beta-tester.  :-P
<superm1> if you're not already connecting to wifi at home, i'd definitely encourage it.  saves you tons of battery to associate to wifi rather than 3g
<superm1> (i'm an evo user too :))
<superm1> for 11.04 we're actually hoping to offer QR codes in the installer to set up these instead (turn on the telnet interface for you) of LIRC as an option
<qwebirc37268> what settings do on need to do on frontend
<qwebirc37268> it says im connected but not moving anything
<superm1> you just need to turn on telnet interface
<superm1> and restart the frontend
<superm1> i think it's under general settings
<qwebirc37268> okay, thats is f'ing sweet!
<qwebirc37268> biffhero....id still help out on lirc issues
<qwebirc37268> dont think i still work prefer the remote i think
<superm1> it's a nice alternative though in the interim rather than no frontend at least
<qwebirc37268> yea
<biffhero> I use the mythfrontend.app on OSX, it tends to be quite ready at hand.
<qwebirc37268> just sucks it could be 5mo before new version
<biffhero> qwebirc37268: that thread makes the installation being pretty simple.
<Shadow__X> when using mythnetvision to watch something on hulu is it normal to be presented with a grainy close up of the hulu logo
<galorin> I'm running mythbuntu 10.04 (10.10 gives me headaches) and I am having a problem with wireless, specifically the keyring.  It's always asking for my password, even though I thought I had followed the steps to correct it.  What can I do differently?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-09
<qwebirc43268> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc43268> hmm... mythbuntu newbie question here.  I've just loaded mythbuntu 10.10, and upon reboot there's no GUI.  I'm doing a "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to see if that fixes it, but I'd like to know if that's the correct solution?
<[R]> if your gonna install ubuntu-desktop, you may as well just ahve tinstalled ubuntu desktop to begin with
<qwebirc43268> But mythbuntu is supposed to offer the front-end as well, so I should be able to watch tv right on the machine.  Am I missing something?
<[R]> what did you select when you installed it?
<qwebirc43268> both front and back end: there was nothing else that I could have selected
<[R]> well you screwed up something
<qwebirc43268> that's helpful
<notAlph> is there any way in which mythbuntu is supposed to install without a GUI?
<[R]> probably if you tell it backend only
<notAlph> hmm... I could do ask for a list of packages to see if the front end is installed
<notAlph> root@elmer:~# dpkg -l | grep -i myth|cut -d' ' -f3 |fmt libmyth-0.23-0 libmyth-python libmythtv-perl mythbuntu-common mythbuntu-control-centre mythbuntu-default-settings mythbuntu-gdm-theme mythbuntu-lirc-generator mythbuntu-log-grabber mythgallery mythmovies mythmusic mythtv mythtv-backend mythtv-backend-master mythtv-common mythtv-database mythtv-frontend mythtv-theme-arclight mythtv-theme-blootube-osd mythtv-theme-blueosd my
<notAlph> I wonder if it's the video drivers...
<notAlph> I used the option to use the proprietary drivers
<notAlph> I'm going to re-install without those drivers.  See what happens.
<mrand> notAlph: mythtv, and setting it up in general, pretty much requires using the GUI(s)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-10
<qwebirc96080> Hey!  Just got mythbuntu 10.10 installed (first time myth user) and I'm very excited about it.
<qwebirc96080> But, I'm on a 4:3 screen and I'm not excited about my options for themes
<qwebirc96080> I saw the mythbuntu 8.04 theme here: http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/141
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] MythTV Setup | Mythbuntu
<qwebirc96080> And I like it.  But, I did some searching and cannot find that theme anywhere?
<tgm4883> qwebirc96080, I don't think that theme has a 4:3 version anymore
<qwebirc96080> awww
<tgm4883> and the 8.04 version isn't compatible with mythtv 0.22 or later anyway
<qwebirc96080> too bad.
<qwebirc96080> fair enough.
<qwebirc96080> thanks for the help!
<tgm4883> yea 4:3 themes are slim pickings
<qwebirc96080> yeah, I suppose I'll have to ge with the times.
<qwebirc96080> thanks for the quick help!
<Chaorain> I just upgraded to 0.24 and when I watch live tv and the try to change channels I get an error "Erro opening jump program file" and it boots me to the main meu, Help please?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-11
<miststlkr> I've lost my sound.  mythfrontend.log tells me: (snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave; suggestions?
<miststlkr> when I run aumix from CLI I get the error "aumix: no device found: Success"  which, while amusing, I don't know how to fix that
<miststlkr> hm... for what it is worth, I found something... "sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload" got it running [for now].  We'll have to see if it stays with us after a reboot.  hope everyone has a good weekend.
<Shadow__X> miststlkr: did you just update to .24
<Shadow__X> and did you go into the frontend and rescan for audio
<miststlkr> no, I am still on .23
<miststlkr> Shadow_X:  and not sure what you mean by "rescan for audio"    I realized after phrasing the question above that it was system-wide, not Myth-specific
<Shadow__X> oh ok
<Shadow__X> when you upgrade to .24 you have to go into settings-> general settings and rescan audo on each frontend
<miststlkr> Shadow__X: ahhh.  nope, but thanks for the suggestion.. I've just about gotten my .23 theme how I want it.. I want to at least enjoy it a bit before I go and upgrade and have to start over LOL
<qwebirc66208> Hey everyone
<Adyrules> i'm looking into ways to change the bootup screen of mythbuntu so it looks different... any suggestions?
<bbunk> a
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-12-12
<yardleydobon> mythtv sees some of my music but not all of it.
<yardleydobon> it will show some of the music in a directory but not all of them. why?
<pteague> hmm... any idea why htop is showing 17 of "/usr/bin/mythbackend --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log --user mythtv" ?
<pteague> hmm... that really doesn't seem to be it either
<pteague> dang... all of this worked fine before the power outage that killed the power supply on my back end, now it's doing this really annoying plays for 2 seconds & then pauses, plays for 2 seconds, & pauses...  at least it's now (finally...) listing scheduled recordings
<ndnihil> howdy
<ndnihil> anybody booted mythbuntu as a live usb drive?
<sonicman66> hello all
<sonicman66> anyone have a script for playing blurays yet
<sonicman66> commandline sux from the couch
<sonicman66> :-)
<sonicman66> thanks
<sonicman66> anyone have a script for playing blurays from the gui yet
<neoteny> i'm trying to set up a bluetooth device in 10.10 and am getting bluez-firmware not found in apt-get.  is this an obsolete package?
<neoteny> got it.  thanks
<neoteny> installing blueman is what i needed
<MoMo> i have a computer i've dedicated for mythbuntu 10.10 as a frontend ... is there a list of hardware that i can find a high end - but working video card with HDMI?
<tmkt> Hey hey...so just installed a 2nd tuner in my machine
<tmkt> was running into issues since they were both part of the same input group 'generic'
<tmkt> but fixed that issue
<tmkt> before making that fix... PIP was available....for tuner 1/2(available, but didn't work)
<tmkt> now that I have what I think is a correct setup..each tuner with its own input group
<tmkt> PIP/PBP options aren't available
<tmkt> other then playing a recording
<tmkt> just trying to get the PBP/PIP working with tuner1 and tuner2
<tmkt> any ideas? 2 dvb tuners (hvr1600/hvr850)
<tmkt> actually never
<tmkt> mind
<tmkt> it just works
<tmkt> seems the issues was the hvr-850 said it had 2 tuners before...switching that to one..removed the option for Tuner2 from the pull down list...but it wasn't needed...with only one option...Switching to live tv pip or pbp it would default to tuner 1 and tuner2...pretty smart
<tmkt> now the only issue is pbp one picture doesn't play...might have to go get that vdpau video card out of storage and stick it back into the machine
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-05
<ShapeShifter_> If you update Mythbuntu to 11.10 does it install Ubuntu or Mythbuntu on the upgrade?
<ShapeShifter_> Considering Update from 11.04 - AMD64 to 11.10-AMD64 and would like to stay on Mythbuntu...
<tmkt> Evening
<tmkt> anyone have any luck with hvr-1600 and 11.10?
<tgm4883> .
<Shadow__X> ..
<TandyUK> hi guys
<TandyUK> having a blank screen problem with a myth frontend
<TandyUK> was in the middle of watching a program, then blank screen
<TandyUK> its not screensaver
<TandyUK> i am ssh and vnc connected withotu a problem
<TandyUK> and vnc shows the same blank screen
<TandyUK> any ideas??
<TandyUK> rebooting will solve it until it happens again
<TandyUK> but id rather work otu why it is going to blank screen
<TandyUK> how do i make mythbuntu update automatically
<TandyUK> 147 updates since it was last checked apparantly
<tgm4883> TandyUK, why would  you want to?
<TandyUK> well because i guess you guys fix things lol
<TandyUK> id like those applied automatically
<TandyUK> i have 2 embedded systems
<TandyUK> anything manual involves ssh'ing in
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-06
<sauc1er> ehlo
<sauc1er> got a setup q:
<sauc1er> I am in the process of building a home server (VM, smb, etc...). It is *buntu based and I want to setup a barebone system (thinking of a zotac nano box) as front end. Is it better to integrate the backend into the existing server or would it be better to buy another box with an mITX board and install the tv card in there.
<sauc1er> To break it down: Run the "backend" locally on the HTPC and use existing home server as NAS or get a barebone and use just as frontend
<dekarl> if you keep the "existing server" running 24/7 anyway its easiest to just put some DVB cards and disks into it. You can the netboot your frontend from there
<dekarl> the devs will hint at using a real CPU with good performance/power ratio instead of crippled stuff like Atom, etc.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-07
<bixter> just want to say i switched from SageTV to mythbuntu (ltsp/diskless) and am so happy. I used mythtv like 10 years ago and it is great to see how much easier things are
<sauc1er> it got lots disks and runs 24/7
<sauc1er> which box do you suggest for diskless  mythtv?
<bixter> im using zbox id41
<sauc1er> pxe boot?
<sauc1er> fanless system?
<bixter> ion2 and 2GB of ram. plays 1080p with hdmi audio at 5% cpu usage
<bixter> yep pxe
<bixter> i put a little 8GB sdhc stick in for theme and thumb caching
<sauc1er> you got vlan or vpn set up?
<sauc1er> lan side
<bixter> all on the same vlan
<bixter> ur want to pxe over vpn?
<sauc1er> not if I have to ^^
<bixter> dont, same vlan works great
<bixter> pxe over a vlan might need a helper
<sauc1er> mhm pxe needs an extra dhcp server, right?
<bixter> unless u have access to the config of the one running, yes/
<sauc1er> i run ddwrt on my router
<bixter> perfect then u can add the right commands
<bixter> i would pull that out though and run it on ur myth backend. look at mytbuntu
<bixter> but it can stay on ur router with the right config
<sauc1er> yeah, the thing is I have ubuntu-server with xfce already setup
<bixter> ah
<sauc1er> dont want to start over with a new installation
<sauc1er> and i dont know if mythbuntu in a vm will integrate well
<bixter> well, u could install ltsp and set things up yourself. its just a fat client
<bixter> u prob domt have to
<sauc1er> i could add the mythbuntu repos
<bixter> i believe ltsp can create a myth fat client
<bixter> right
<sauc1er> how do I get rid of the awful configuration interafce
<sauc1er> ?
<sauc1er> just edit the .conf ?
<sauc1er> is there something ncurses based or sth?
<SkipMFreek> Hi, i was wondering if someone here could help. I'm trying to install mythbuntu on a parallel primary partition using wubi. However upon reboot im greated with a error saying sda cannot be found
<SkipMFreek> Does anyone here have any experience with wubi ?
<sauc1er> chroot into installation, and fix fstab using uuid
<SkipMFreek> sauc1er:  i haven't explored any similar possibilities , that might be worth exploring
<SkipMFreek> sauc1er: how exactly can i do that ? with a liveUSB linux stick perhaps ?
<SkipMFreek> sauc1er:  in other words the installation doesn't even complete
<SkipMFreek> however i suspect you know that
<sauc1er> sry, pretty busy atm
<sauc1er> there is a great deal of info in the buntu wiki
<sauc1er> really comprehensive
<SkipMFreek> i read it cover to cover, it make some small references to fstab but it doesn't say exactly what the problem is related to
<SkipMFreek> ill be back in a moment
<Kimble> I need some help setting up a bare-bones mythtv backend on oneiric.  I'd be grateful if someone could walk me through this. :)
<freemason1977> when i startup mythbuntu it goes from the main desktop to  what looks like a different desktop completely with a bluebackground and one folder.  What do i make of this , its very odd.
<freemason1977> It is almost as if MB is starting a completely different desktop over the original one that has all of my icons.
<freemason1977> does anyone know what to make of this ?
<freemason1977> on bootup MB goes from one desktop to another
<TandyUK> ok i have installed a mythbuntu systemn for a friend consisting of a backend and 2 frontends
<TandyUK> now im stuggling to answer some baic questions, and google isnt helping
<TandyUK> they are: How do you create a playlist
<TandyUK> for both music and videos
<TandyUK> pretty simple request i think
<freemason1977> brb
<freemason1977> got a bit of a odd happenings here,  my main desktop disappears on startup and i am greeted with a different blue desktop
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-09
<lunaphyte> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<lunaphyte> hi.  i've done a backend installation on one computer, and am doing a frontend installation on another.  i'm having trouble figuring out how to point the frontend at the backend.  the frontend installation process asks for a security pin, but no hostname.  this must be something silly i'm overlooking, but what?
<tgm4883> lunaphyte, did you set a security PIN on the backend?
<lunaphyte> yes, under mythtv backend setup -> general.
<lunaphyte> i put this pin in the text field on the frontend and click test, and after a few moments it complains about not being able to connect to the database [iirc].
<lunaphyte> but i'm wondering how it would know where to find the backend.
<tgm4883> lunaphyte, did you run mythbuntu-control-centre on the backend and activate the mythtv service?
<tgm4883> lunaphyte, it automatically detects backend machiens on the network
<lunaphyte> oh, hmm. i thought mythbuntu control centre was only for frontend computers.
<lunaphyte> i'm trying it just now, and the remote connectivity test is failing.
<tgm4883> On the services tab did you enable the mythtv service?
<lunaphyte> i see ssh, samba, nfs, and vnc [those are enabled aside from vnc], but no mythtv service - here is what is listening: http://pastebin.com/Crt50EtH
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] apache2 1195 root 3u IPv4 8087 0t0 TCP *:80 (LISTEN) apache - Pastebin.com
<tgm4883> that is from your mythtv master backend machine?
<lunaphyte> yes
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> lunaphyte, sorry its' on the mysql tab
<lunaphyte> oh, ok.  here's my mysql tab: http://oi43.tinypic.com/9ss7pt.jpg
<Zinn> [oi43.tinypic.com] N/A
<lunaphyte> that's where i did the test connection that didn't work
<tgm4883> lunaphyte, ok, you didn't set the pin to 0000 did you?
<lunaphyte> i didn't.  it's 5891
<tgm4883> ok, and you hit apply after you turned on the mysql service?
<lunaphyte> err, 5819, rather
<tgm4883> in MCC
<lunaphyte> http://oi44.tinypic.com/b8rec2.jpg
<Zinn> [oi44.tinypic.com] N/A
<lunaphyte> i believe so, yes.  i'll try disabling it and then re-enabling it.
<tgm4883> ok
<lunaphyte> after disabling it, i see in the output of lsof: mysqld    5773      mysql   10u  IPv4  27275      0t0  TCP 127.0.0.1:3306 (LISTEN)
<lunaphyte> and after re-enabling it, i see: mysqld    5984      mysql   10u  IPv4  28121      0t0  TCP *:3306 (LISTEN)
<tgm4883> lunaphyte, that looks better
<lunaphyte> mysql was *:3306 in my earlier pastebin too though.
<tgm4883> hmm, so it was
<lunaphyte> the test connection still fails.
<lunaphyte> maybe i'll try 0000
<tgm4883> the backend is still running and listening for connections?
<lunaphyte> i believe so, yes: http://pastebin.com/heaJsxbg
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] # lsof -nPi | grep -iF myth mythbacke 6226 mythtv 7u IPv4 29137 0 - Pastebin.com
<lunaphyte> let me see if i can connect from another host with telnet
<lunaphyte> yes, i can connect to both ports from another computer
<lunaphyte> open the socket, anyway.
<tgm4883> hmm ok
<tgm4883> what happens when you start mythfrontend
<lunaphyte> on the backend?
<tgm4883> if you have one on the backend, yes
<tgm4883> if not, then on the other machine
<lunaphyte> i have it only on the other computer at the moment.  one moment, i'll try.
<lunaphyte> oh - that's what it was.  on the frontend, i was still in the installation phase.  it was asking for a pin, and when i supplied the pin and clicked test connection, it said "could not find database login credentials", and would not allow me to click continue.
<lunaphyte> however, trying again just now, it still complained with the same error, but it allowed to me click continue anyway
<tgm4883> ah ok
<lunaphyte> what protocol/method is used to automatically detect backend computers?
<tgm4883> IIRC it's AVAHI
<lunaphyte> oh, mdns and zeroconf, etc?
<tgm4883> yea
<sharkmonkey> How do I shutdown?
<superm1> sharkmonkey: in mythtv?
<superm1> hit esc from the frontend and pick shutdown
<superm1> (or if on a remote, back or stop == esc)
<sharkmonkey> From the window manager/desktop environment
<sharkmonkey> Not seeing a shutdown option
<sharkmonkey> Ok, found logout. And that brought up an option to shutdown
<rhpot1991> sudo halt from a terminal works as well
<sharkmonkey> rhpot1991: Not without a keyboard. :/
<dekarl> ssh in and "sudo shutdown now"
<dekarl> oh, I got a good one "push the power button" works well, too ;)
<rhpot1991> ssh++
<rhpot1991> theoretically you can use the onscreen keyboard if you really feel like doing that to yourself too
<sharkmonkey> I did actually try the power button :). No reaction. I could hold it down, but that wouldn't be a clean shutdown. Might as well pull the cord at that point.
<dekarl> sharkmonkey: oh, my diskless mythbuntu frontend cleanly shuts down as soon a I gently hit the button
<dekarl> have you got a /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh? or does the end of dmesg give any hint?
<superm1> yeah it's supposed to react to the ACPI event of hitting the button, that's a bit weird
<dekarl> seems like the shutdown is not executed if any power management daemon is found running
<dekarl> so that these can take over (and offer stuff like "want to safe your work?")
<superm1> well there isn't one seeded in 11.10
<superm1> hmm
<superm1> but if someone has like gnome-power-manager installed on their own accord, i suppose that would happen
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-10
<lunaphyte> i'm a little confused about setting up a frontend only computer to talk to a backend only server.
<lunaphyte> i've set the backend up, and when i run mythtv frontend, it asks country and language, and then when i click save, i then see a very sparse windows that simply says "no upnp", with an ok button.
<lunaphyte> when i click ok, the next page says "mythtv could not connect to the database. please verify your database…"
<lunaphyte> what does "no upnp" actually mean?  is something supposed to happen automatically?  or am i supposed to manually configure the database settings?
<patdk-lap> lunaphyte, no upnp means it couldn't automatically locate the database server, so you have todo it manually
<lunaphyte> oh, hey there.
<lunaphyte> why wouldn't it be able to do it automatically?  should it?
<patdk-lap> dunno, I don't use upnp
<patdk-lap> I always do it manually
<lunaphyte> hmm
<bonelifer> just got a HDHomerun Dual tuner(original grey). From within the hdhomerun program I can scan a particular QAM-256 channel and get the subchannels(right terminolgy?). I can click the view button and see it popup in VLC.  When I scan within mythtv setup, I get the same channels found, but this time, all I can see is static.
<lunaphyte> now it says "could not connect to the master backend server"
<bonelifer> the weirdest thing is when I scanned for my PVR-500 it looked like it locked on to all channel numbers, then at the end it said it didn't find any. Then in the channel editor it had added all those channels despite most wouldn't have a signal. which was easily fixed by going into the channel editor and doing the "D-ENTER" dance with my keyboard till those extra channels were deleted.  Was so excited a few days ago when I go the HDHo
<bonelifer> meRun I know wish I hadn't updated to 11.10, just has been a pain.
<lunaphyte> this is stupid.  why do i have to tell mythtv-setup its own ip address?
<lunaphyte> these settings are un-clear
<lunaphyte> and why is it asking for the ip address of the master backend?  it *is* the master backend.  doesn't it know this?
<patdk-lap> no
<patdk-lap> it could be a secondary master backend
<patdk-lap> or a third backend
<dekarl> lunaphyte: so you already configured the backend ip stuff? http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Detailed_configuration_Backend#Host_Address_Backend_Setup
<dekarl> there is also a part for mysql to configure, see http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Mythfrontend#Allowing_mythfrontend_on_a_remote_machine_to_access_mythbackend_running_on_a_second_machine
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] User Manual:Detailed configuration Backend - MythTV Official Wiki
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Mythfrontend - MythTV Official Wiki
<dekarl> after the backend setup part the backend detection via UPnP should work
<bixter> i want to use a sdhc card for theme and thumb caching. i wrote something to set this up automagically, does mythbuntu/ltsp have something that can do this nativly?
<Unguided> hello all! I have 2 newb questions. 1. Can anyone tell me where to get the mythbuntu installation manual i have seen on some of the youtube videos & 2. can anyone tell me if the logitech mini controller will work with mythtv. Thanks so much for your help in advance.
<Unguided> never mind. i found my answer. just didnt look far enough.
<bonelifer> I have a PVR-500 and a HDHomeRun, right now I've got seperate "input connection" for each. In LIVE TV, I only see the PVR channels, I have to manually enter the HDHRs. Do I need seperate "input connection" profiles or am I missing something to combine them in the LIVE TV module?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-12-11
<Techie> does the latest mythbuntu have a kernel module for rtl2832u
<Techie> it should be dvb-usb-rtl2832u
<XDS2010_> Question: How can i get windows to save their positions ?, For instance with chromium. In mbubuntu 11.10 windows always snap to the far left or far right but never come back in the same position I closed them in.  I have tried using compiz 's CCSM window rule manager however that did not help at all.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-03
<qwebirc32206> how can I upgrade from mythbuntu 11.04 to 12.04?  11.04 is obsolete.  Do I have to do a clean install and then import my mythtv settings?
<TandyUK3> anyone know about the ngene drivers for satix dvb-s2 cards
<TandyUK3> im getting "Selected fec_inner parameter unsupported by this driver." when trying to change channels on 0.26
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-05
<mishehu> download for 12.04.1 seems to be broken
<mishehu> http://www.mythbuntu.org/?file=mythbuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso sends you back to the main page
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] N/A
<tgm4883> bah
<tgm4883> apparently daviey didn't fix that earlier :/
<mishehu> humbug
<tgm4883> mishehu, where are you located?
<mishehu> tgm4883: southern USA
<mishehu> on at&t uverse
<mishehu> is there an ftp url that can be used instead?
<tgm4883> http://osuosl.cdimages.mythbuntu.org/
<tgm4883> you can grab it from there
<tgm4883> IIRC, they do FTP and HTTP
<mishehu> thank you :-)
<mishehu> I am sick of the 12.04 install that I have that refuses to ever actually run the update manager
<mishehu> seems easier to just flatline it and reload it
<mishehu> (hoping 12.04.1 fixes this issue)
<tgm4883> mishehu, 12.04.1 is just 12.04 with regular updates
<tgm4883> can you apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<mishehu> tgm4883: I'll try that but for some reason I think I did that before and it didn't resolve the issue where update-manager crashes when you click "install"
<tonsxchat> grr, mythbuntu... I know the sqldb's root password but not the mythtv user password or that the mythtv user actually is properly configured... how can I check/change this?
<tonsxchat> user apparently does not exist...
<tonsxchat> oh, mythconverg apparently doesn't exist...
<tonsxchat> problem solved :)
<tgm4883> tonsxchat, mythtv user/pass is kept in /etc/mythtv/config.xml
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-06
<wangel> what's the name the mythbuntu setup util for myth?  Where I can configure backups and stuff
<tgm4883> wangel, mythbuntu-control-centre ?
<superm1> hmm what controls what time mythfilldatabase runs i wonder?
<superm1> i noticed i didn't have any data since i set up my machine to go to sleep at midnight and wakeup at 6p
<superm1> (and accept WOL during the day if I want to watch something earlier)
<rhpot1991> superm1: I thought by default it is fed by SD
<rhpot1991> they tell you when to run again
<rhpot1991> so they can control load balancing
<superm1> rhpot1991: well that doesn't work so well with machines going to sleep I guess :)
<rhpot1991> not so much
<rhpot1991> why is your backend going to sleep?
<rhpot1991> I always wanted to do wake on usb for my frontends but never really got anythinng working
<superm1> rhpot1991: it's loud and puts out a lot of heat
<superm1> so during the day when it's not in use i figured i'll put it to sleep
<rhpot1991> you don't lose recordings then?
<superm1> na not really.  i only record primetime at home1
<superm1> and then sync anything else (AMC etc) from home2
<superm1> i've almost got the sync script perfected, i just need to change it so it only syncs the last few days to fix the autoexpire worry
<rhpot1991> does it wake itself up or do you?
<superm1> itself
<superm1> ACPI wakeup
<rhpot1991> cool
<superm1> at 6p
<superm1> and if i want to watch stuff earlier I send a WOL packet
<rhpot1991> my wife and kid would not work with that
<superm1> yeah i dont think i can have this necessarily work at home2 as well
<rhpot1991> they'd be upset when random kids videos are unavailable whenever they get home
<superm1> but if i can i'd like to set it up like that
<rhpot1991> suppose frontend might be able to wake it up
<superm1> if you can get USB wakeup to work then it's N/A
<superm1> but i tried a little bit and couldn't get my mceusb to wakeup
<superm1> fortunately mythmote does have support for WOL directly
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-07
<tgm4883> I've created a G+ community for Mythbuntu over at https://plus.google.com/communities/109952365121767056093  so join now!
<Zinn> [plus.google.com] N/A
<wangel> and if yohave the xbox lan party?
<wangel> 10:30 < jasonm> bleh
<wangel> 10:30 < jasonm> xbox?
<wangel> 10:30 < jasonm> you M$ lover
<wangel> 10:30 < Colossus> Iv'e heard of people doing that
<wangel> 10:30 < Colossus> you need to get an xbox too jason... so you can get the
<wangel>                   kinect system
<wangel> 10:31 < Colossus> you can use the kinect system for 3d imaging purposes in your
<wangel>                   electronic learning endeavors
<wangel> 10:31 < jasonm> bleh
<wangel> 10:32 < Colossus> banet's in
<wangel> 10:32 < Colossus> he's free after 11:30...
<wangel> 10:35 < Colossus> you want to shoot for 12:30?
<wangel> 10:35 < wangel> yah, we play alot of borderlands 2 now
<wangel> 10:35 < Colossus> I hear that's good
<wangel> 10:35 < wangel> it's fun
<wangel> 10:36 < wangel> and carry around my 360 is easier than lugging my pc around [10:36] [wangel(+i)] [3:freenode/#geekville(+cnt)] [Act: 1,2]
<wangel> [#geekville]
<wangel> have the xbox lan party?
<wangel> 10:30 < jasonm> bleh
<wangel> 10:30 < jasonm> xbox?
<wangel> 10:30 < jasonm> you M$ lover
<wangel> 10:30 < Colossus> Iv'e heard of people doing that
<wangel> 10:30 < Colossus> you need to get an xbox too jason... so you can get the kinect system
<wangel> 10:31 < Colossus> you can use the kinect system for 3d imaging purposes in your
<wangel>                   electronic learning endeavors
<wangel> 10:31 < jasonm> bleh
<wangel> 10:32 < Colossus> banet's in
<wangel> 10:32 < Colossus> he's free after 11:30...
<wangel> 10:35 < Colossus> you want to shoot for 12:30?
<wangel> 10:35 < wangel> yah, we play alot of borderlands 2 now
<wangel> 10:35 < Colossus> I hear that's good
<wangel> 10:35 < wangel> it's fun
<wangel> 10:36 < wangel> and carry around my 360 is easier than lugging my pc around
<wangel>  [10:36] [wangel(+i)] [3:freenode/#geekville(+cnt)] [Act: 1,2]
<wangel> [#geekville]
<wangel> ack
<wangel> mouse freaked out
<mrand> superm1: as I recall, mythfilldatabase run time is configured in one of the setup screens... at least that is how it was on ~0.24 and earlier.  Assume back-end setup screen.
<tgm4883> mrand, I believe he was questioning how it decides when to run, as there is an option to let it decide when to run itself (I think between a couple hours)
<mrand> that's what I mean
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-12-08
<DaveMorris> Just enabled o.26 via MCC from 0.25 and dsit-upgrade wants to uninstall mythtv-frontend which seems incorrect to me
<DaveMorris> grr, just noticed that MCC reverted back to secondary backend and my upgrade broke :(
<lapion> if I am using 2 backends one master one slave shoudl I not be able to configure the cards on the slave from the master ?
<lapion> whenever I change the local backend address on the slave it changes the local backend address on the master as well
<lapion> which means I cannot add and or remove any cards that are on the slave because they are also removed on the master
<DaveMorris> I don't know the answer and have a baby crying
<DaveMorris> but I think you need to configure the slave backend cards on the slave backen
<DaveMorris> however they will appear on the master in the lsit of cards
<lapion> the baster backend should have the local and the master server to the same address and the slave should have the local to it's own address and the master to that of the mast...
<lapion> however whenever I change the local address on the slave it changes on the master as well.
<tgm4883> lapion, the hostnames aren't the same are they?
<lapion> hmm the hostnames....
<tgm4883> lapion, yea, every machine specific setting in the database is done by hostname
<tgm4883> so if your hostnames for your slave backend and master backend are they same (which would be silly in any network setup), then I could see that changing
<lapion> The salve was just a dupe of the original and I was cleaning it up.. but forgot about the host name.. I ran a burn in of the slave to check it out
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-02
<qwebirc86210> Hi was wondering if someone can help me with mythmusic, did a clean install to Mythtv version 0.25 (Mythbuntu 12.04.3) and now the thing won't even play my christmas music.
<qwebirc72931> Hi was wondering if someone can help me with mythmusic, did a clean install to Mythtv version 0.25 (Mythbuntu 12.04.3) and now the thing won't even play my christmas music.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-05
<qwebirc99507> Can anyone help me with mythmusic? just upgraded to 12.04.3 and tha darn thing won play
<Hydr0p0nX> it seems weird to me too
<qwebirc99507> me too it was working fine with even a map drive from my nas and after the upgrade it doesn't want to play a single file
<Hydr0p0nX> i just keep getting a message about not having selected a playlist
<qwebirc99507> did u tried using the new weird tree options?
<Hydr0p0nX> honestly, haven't messed with it much
<Hydr0p0nX> i'm getting ready to pull 0.26 out of the "beta" status and into the "pre-release" status
<Hydr0p0nX> it's been running 2 or 3 months in the back room recording and streaming
<Hydr0p0nX> probably replace the cable box with it next weekend
<qwebirc99507> cool
<Hydr0p0nX> hold on to the cable box for a month or so to make sure it's all good
<Hydr0p0nX> then cable box go back and myth is live tv + dvr device
<qwebirc99507> r u ussing a cable card to decrypt channels?
<Hydr0p0nX> yep
<qwebirc99507> my cable company refuses to sell me one because i dont use tivo.
<Hydr0p0nX> where are you ?
<qwebirc99507> PR
<qwebirc99507> u?
<Hydr0p0nX> US
<Hydr0p0nX> was going  to point you here: http://www.fcc.gov/guides/cablecard-know-your-rights
<Hydr0p0nX> but, i don't think it applies :)
<Hydr0p0nX> consider just telling them it's for a tivo?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-12-06
<qwebirc28350> Where is the channel change script in mythbuntu 12.04.3?
<qwebirc28350> What settings do I choose in Mythbuntu control centre for a Hauppauge HD-PVR?
<qwebirc28350> If I want to use both the IR receiver and the IR transmitter?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-01
<Patrickdk> 2gigs?
<Patrickdk> should be all you need
<B34N> I also have an couple of Intel® Pentium® 4 Processor 630 (2M Cache, 3.00 GHz, 800 MHz FSB). Almost 10-years old but would they work for a dedicated box? I'm thinking just backend to record HD content. Would be nice to do some commercial flagging but certainly not necessary. Data would be written directly to freeNAS box. My understanding is that grabbing content is very low CPU work.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-04
<Yippee38> I'm having trouble with mysql after an upgrade to mythbuntu.  My frontend can't find the files for any of my recordings or videos.  When I try to run mythbackend on the backend, I get "Cannot login to database", then "Would you like to configure the database connection now?".  It answers No on its own.  Finally, I get "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"  I do not have that sock file
<Yippee38>  on my system.  I'm completely confused and have no idea how to get this working correctly.  Can anybody help?
<jarnos> I am trying to start complete mythbuntu 14.04 box without internet connection.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1038508
<tgm4883> Yippee38: is mysql running on your backend?
<tgm4883> jarnos: can you pastebin your /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf file?
<Kwisher_wrk> Yippee38: there's a config.xml file in several places that needs to have the myth user info changed to match
<Kwisher_wrk> start in your /home/.mythtv
<Kwisher_wrk> write down the db name, username & password and enter it into the b/e setup
<Kwisher_wrk> i think there a 3 copies of that config.xml file, can't remember which one to edit first as one is symlinked to the others
<Kwisher_wrk> i'd start with the one in /home/mythtv/.mythtv/config.xml
<jarnos> tgm4883, yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/9371929/
<tgm4883> jarnos: ok, that looks good. So it's not starting at all without the network?
<jarnos> tgm4883, it just complains in the frontend that it can not connect to the backend and thus playback etc. does not work. I don't know, if scheduled recordings work. I guess not.
<tgm4883> jarnos: in mythtv-setup, what did you set the master backend IP and mysql IP to?
<jarnos> tgm4883, let me check
<Yippee38> I have no idea if mysql is running on my backend.  I tried running "mysqladmin -u root -p status" and got...connect to server at 'localhost' failed, then got the socket error again.
<Yippee38> My user ID and pwd for mysql (mythtv for both) is set in the backend and I verified it in the config.xml files.  I'm pretty sure the problem isn't with mythtv, but with mysql
<tgm4883> Yippee38: try 'sudo service mysql status'
<jarnos> tgm4883, I don't know about mysql IP, but backend seems to be 192.168.100.22
<tgm4883> jarnos: and this box doesn't have any network connection?
<jarnos> tgm4883, well now it has; I am writing this on the box, but sometimes I may want to start the box without internet connection just to watch or record video.
<tgm4883> jarnos: ok. out of curiosity, how do you expect it to find 192.168.100.22 if there isn't any network connection?
<jarnos> tgm4883, I don't expect. I may have had some other value for it, but maybe update has changed it?!
<Yippee38> Yes.  MySQL is running
<tgm4883> jarnos: no, an update did not change it
<jarnos> tgm4883, I just can not remember.
<tgm4883> jarnos: you'll want to use 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> Yippee38: ok, can you connect to mysql if you use 'mysql -u mythtv -pmythtv mythconverg'
<Yippee38> Nope.  I get:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<jarnos> tgm4883, why not 127.0.1.1?
<tgm4883> jarnos: essentially, that is the same thing
<tgm4883> Yippee38: what about this
<tgm4883> Yippee38: ok, can you connect to mysql if you use 'mysql -u mythtv -pmythtv -hlocalhost mythconverg'
<tgm4883> Yippee38: or you can also try replacing localhost with your ip address
<jarnos> tgm4883, I guess I changed the address to be either of them some time, and it worked then, but I have no idea what changed it back to 192...
<Yippee38> If I replace localhost with my ip address, I can get into mysql
<Yippee38> localhost gives me the same socket error
<tgm4883> Yippee38: ok, so it's not listening on localhost. That's fine, unless you want to run without a network connection. Do you?
<Yippee38> No
<jarnos> tgm4883, What should I put to the IPv6 address field?
<tgm4883> jarnos: there is nothing in the installation/upgrade scripts that would change that IP
<tgm4883> Yippee38: then run mythtv-setup and set those to your IP address, then run mythfrontend and do the same when it asks for the location
<tgm4883> jarnos: IIRC, "::1" means listen on all
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  If I use the ip address, will that cause problems if say I am rebooting my router and mythtv wants to do something (record a show, playback a recording, etc)?
<tgm4883> Yippee38: potentially
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Is there a way I can get it to listen on localhost again?  It used to.
<jarnos> tgm4883, ok, If I change these values, can I still use another frontend, if I turn on network modem and restart the backend?
<tgm4883> jarnos: no
<tgm4883> Yippee38: look in /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf and see what bind-address is set to
<jarnos> tgm4883, can I then playback the content on another machine via network by other means?
<tgm4883> you could share the recordings directory, but the filenames would be meaningless to you
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  The only thing in there is "bind-address=0.0.0.0"  IIRC, that should be commented out, shouldn't it?
<tgm4883> Yippee38: 0.0.0.0 should be all ipv4 addresses, but IDK if that includes 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> Yippee38: check /etc/mysql/my.cnf for bind-address to
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  That bind address is set to 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> Yippee38: sounds like the one in mythtv.cnf is overriding it. Try commenting it out and restarting mysql
<tgm4883> (commenting out the one in mythtv.cnf)
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  I'm almost positive that everything I've read says to comment out the bind-address line in my.cnf
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Ok.
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Commenting out the one in mythtv.cnf allows me to run the first command to start mysql that you gave me.  Going to check frontend
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  That's not working.  The backend starts fine, but the frontend can't connect to it.  I keep getting a "no address defined for 'localhost'" even though, in the frontend setup, I have it set to the IP of the backend, NOT localhost
<tgm4883> Yippee38: you can't have the backend work on localhost if you have a separate frontend. Sorry, I didn't realize you had the frontend on a separate system
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  So I need to have it listening on the specific IP of the backend then, as you suggested above?
<tgm4883> yes. You'll need to change the bind address back too
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Just so I understand, I need MySQL listening on my ip address, right?  That's what we're talking about?
<tgm4883> Yippee38: everything will need to be
<jarnos> tgm4883, I did the IP changes and still am able to view the recordings in another machine in the local network using Mythweb.
<tgm4883> jarnos: ah yes, that would be true, mythweb would still work
<jarnos> tgm4883, but would it work outside the local network?
<tgm4883> jarnos: technically yes, but I wouldn't make mythweb accessible to the internet. The usual way of doing that is to use an SSH tunnel
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Ok.  I changed the bind-address in both the /etc/mysql/my.cnf file and the /etc/mysql/conf.d/mythtv.cnf file to my ip address.  When I run mythbackend It still fails listening on 127.0.0.1 and exits
<tgm4883> Yippee38: you cant use 127.0.0.1 and the local ip. you have to pick one or the other
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  I'm not.  I set both of them to the local IP.  I don't know why mythbackend is still trying to access 127.0.0.1.  It says, "Listening on TCP 127.0.0.1:6544", then "Listening on TCP 10.6.2.51:6544".  The error though, says, "Failed listening on TCP 127.0.0.1:6543 - Error 8:  The bound address is already in use"
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  I just checked in mytht-setup.  The local backend and the master backend are both set to the local IP address, NOT localhost or 127.0.0.1
<tgm4883> Yippee38: stop teh backend "sudo service mythtv-backend stop" verify it's not running "ps aux | grep backend"
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Yeah.  I just figured out that the backend was already running.  DOH!
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Checking frontend
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Ok.  I commented out the bind-address in both of those files.  When I ran mythbackend (when it wasn't already running), it started normally, and the frontend is working fine.
<Yippee38> The file not found error is gone.
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  I was having a problem with the root privileges of MySQL, but I fixed it!
<tgm4883> cool
<Yippee38> tgm4883:  Thank you very much! for helping me get this fixed!!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-05
<jarnos> Is it common that you can not start a laptop? I tried to follow instructions shown at http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/ACPI_Wakeup with a couple of laptops and they just did not pass the test.
<Shadow__X2> how old?
<jarnos> Shadow__X2, one is from 2009 (Samsung NC10), another is year 2006 model.
<Shadow__X2> so are they having problems resuming from sleep or booting linux?
<jarnos> "sudo grep -i rtc /var/log/dmesg" suggest their BIOS support timed wakeup.
<jarnos> Shadow__X2, at least booting, I don't know, if you can do automatic timed resumes from S3 state.
<Shadow__X2> i have no idea
<Shadow__X2> i know for one machine i had to boot with no acpi
<jarnos> Oh, there should be an item for it in BIOS setup program, but I could not find it there.
<Shadow__X2> i had to tell linux to boot without it
<Shadow__X2> not sure if thats the issue you are having though
<Shadow__X2> anyway night time for me. good luck
<jarnos> Shadow__X2, thanks
<Shadow__X2> no problem
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-06
<Ahmuck> hi.  mythbuntu has a page not found error.  mythbuntu dead?
<tgm4883> Ahmuck: which page?
<Ahmuck> http://www.mythbuntu.org/wiki/installation-guide
<Ahmuck> we'd like to drop our cable service
<tgm4883> Ahmuck: where did that link from?
<Ahmuck> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/External_Links#MythTV_Install_Guides_.2F_Distros
<Ahmuck> http://www.mythtv.org/download
<Ahmuck> i'm really good at finding broken things
<Ahmuck> and  *buntu hates me for it
<Ahmuck> (i think)
<tgm4883> Ahmuck: yea that doesn't exist anymore. Have you looked at the quick start guide from the topic
<Kwisher> mythbuntu project is not dead, correct?
<tgm4883> correct
<tgm4883> why do you think it might be dead
<Ahmuck> because of the broken link
<tgm4883> Ahmuck: one broken link? You must think lots of sites are dead then
<Ahmuck> so i have some questions about mythbuntu.  it's a distro i can put a cd in, install, and be running with?
<Ahmuck> tgm4883: i do
<tgm4883> Ahmuck: correct
<Ahmuck> we have a tv that is coaxal only.  does mythtv require special tv card?
<tgm4883> Ahmuck: you might want to instead rethink that analysis. A broken link doesn't mean a site is dead. That isn't even true 50% of the time
<Ahmuck> tgm4883: yes, i know.  i'm glad mythtv and mythbuntu is fixing the broken link.  i won't be confused any longer
<tgm4883> if your tv only has coax in, then you would need a way to get coax out from your computer
<tgm4883> IDK of any ways to do that currently
<Shadow__X> if you only have coax in, no rca,no hdmi etc you might want to just get another tv
<Ahmuck> my parents like the large coax tv.  signal can be converted to coax using a converter box
<Ahmuck> i think i am going to convert an older laptop and then do hdmi to converter box to coax
<Ahmuck> mythtv over cat5?  for several tvs
<Ahmuck> battery about to die
<tgm4883> that....sounds.... horrible
<Shadow__X> that sounds like a great way to waste time and aggravate oneself
<Shadow__X> hey tgm4883
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: exactly. Mythtv is a hobby, and hobbies aren't cheap
<Shadow__X> that they are not
<Shadow__X> i will say if you get createive you can have a system that lasts a while and is still better than the dvr cable providers give you though
<Shadow__X> i think an i3 backend with 2tb of storage could last many years for somepeople
<tgm4883> Shadow__X: yep. My backend is approaching a decade old. Q6600 CPU and 4gb ram
<tgm4883> Mythtv being client/server really helps
<Shadow__X> core 2 duo e8400 with 4gb of ram here
<Shadow__X> :D
<Shadow__X> that machine is past due for an upgrade though
<Patrickdk> heh, my frontends are e8500's with 2gigs ram
<Patrickdk> backend is a amd t1090 with 16gigs ram
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-12-07
<Shadow__X> its not fun trying to use live transcoding on a e8400 though
<Shadow__X> and by not fun i mean frustrating
<Patrickdk> I'm not sure what I'm going do
<Patrickdk> I gave up on tv a long time ago
<Patrickdk> I only use myth for mythvideo
<Kwisher> why not use xbmc?
<Patrickdk> there is just nothing that has been on tv in the last several years that even made me partially interested in watching
<Patrickdk> cause I already have been using mythtv for the last 10years or so
<Patrickdk> well, not 10
<Patrickdk> but probably 8
<Patrickdk> v0.14
<Patrickdk> oh, it is 10years, well, almost 11 :)
<Patrickdk> I tried to drop it, and go with dlna
<Patrickdk> but dlna frontends all suck, and have horrible video selection menus :(
<Patrickdk> so while mythtv is large and overkill, the extra metadata, sorting, filtering, ..., makes it nice
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-12-01
<qwebirc56516> hello
<qwebirc56516> how do i determine the version of mythtv
<qwebirc56516> i am having a problem setting up kodi mythbox addon
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-12-06
<qwebirc11614> Folks, there are so many changes being made to even the stable 14.04 system and none of them are documented.  urls are changing, code is changing (don't ask me which) but all I know is my once stable system cant (a) Record consistenly and maintain the recording through the mythfrontend app (2) I can no longer watch TV with my 2 ASTC based receiver cards,  (3) Even after scrubbing everything from my drives and reinstalling
<qwebirc11614> Mythweb has lost its way, recordings disappear, live tv shows up as recordings.    What on earth is happening to a stable, reliable system. Why has anyone futzed around with 14.04 LTS .. Anyway, thats my 10 zlotys worth.
<qwebirc11614> good luck.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-12-07
<qwebirc37458> Hi can  anyone help with mytweb recording problems on 14.04LST
<qwebirc37458> it does not record
<qwebirc74089> hi lets try again. Does anyone have any idea why mythweb has stopped working using 14.04.LTS ?
<qwebirc74089> (1) Recordings are not remembered  or they leave an empty file
<qwebirc74089> (2) Recordings using mythfrontend are recorded
<qwebirc74089> This is the same after reinstalling 14.04 about 4 times
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-12-08
<Jay2k1> qwebirc74089: have you tried looking in the apache error log?
<Jay2k1> when you schedule a recording via mythweb i mean
<Jay2k1> also check back if they're visible after creating them et
<Jay2k1> c
